# Leute zum Fahren/Trainieren aus dem Aachner Innenstadt bereich gesucht...



## fknobel (22. August 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Da ich bis jetzt sehr viel alleine fahre und/oder noch nicht die Leute mit meinem Fitness stand gefunden hab bzw. es irgendwie Zeitlich nie so richtig passt. Versuche ich hier noch mal ein paar gleich gesinnte zu findenâ¦ 

Also, ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Leuten die Lust haben RegelmÃ¤Ãig zu fahren und die nicht so Wetter abhÃ¤ngig sind! Konkret heiÃt das fÃ¼r mich, dass man auch mal bei BewÃ¶lktem Wetter mit Regen Gefahr oder bei Nieselregen losfÃ¤hrt! AuÃerdem fahr ich auch die Kalte Jahreszeit durchâ¦ es seiden, es ist so richtig fies nass kalt âz.B. um die null grad bei regenâ. 
Ich wollte im schnitt mindestens zweimal die Woche los. Wo bei ich da keinen wert auf feste Tage und Zeiten lege. Das ganze soll zwar regelmÃ¤Ãig und kontinuierlich stattfinden, aber ganz ohne stress oder âWettbewerbs-Trainingsâ zwang. Mir geht es mehr darum das man sich gegenseitig zum Fahren Motiviert. Denn jeder von uns kennt das ja bestimmt, wie schnell man dann doch nicht fÃ¤hrt wenn man alleine los mussâ¦ 

Vom Fahrprofil her, denke ich aktuell so an 30-40km bei min. 500+hm in einem Zeitraum von 2,5-3 Stunden. Es soll vor allem spaÃ machen aber auch kÃ¶rperlich fordern! Gerne auch mal mit schwierigeren GelÃ¤ndepassagen. Sollte die zeit mal vorhanden sein, gerne auch lÃ¤ngere Touren.

Also, wer hat Lust und zeit fÃ¼r so was?

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe

Florian

Nachtrag:

Ganz wichtig... zeitlich hab ich immer erst ab 16-17 Uhr zeit. Ergo bedeutet das im Winter mit Beleuchtung fahren!


----------



## sannne (25. August 2011)

Hallo Florian,

fahr doch mal mit einer der Uni-Gruppen mit. Die fahren Mittwoch und  Donnerstag. In der Donnerstag-Gruppe fahren zur Zeit ganz schön viele  mit, so um die 20 Mann. Zur Mittwoch-Gruppe kann ich nichts sagen, da  bin ich noch nie mitgefahren. Vielleicht findest Du da nen  gleichgesinnten Trainingspartner. Die genauen Termine stehen auf der  Seite vom RWTH Hochschulsport.

Viel Erfolg und LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palim_palim (26. August 2011)

Moin Florian (und andere Aachener die sich jetzt angesprochen fühlen), 

hört sich gut an, Leidensgenossen für 2 oder 3 Touren in der Woche suche ich auch gerade! 
Die Donnerstags-Hochschulrunde war mir die letzten Male zu überlaufen, außerdem ist das Streckenprofil nicht so mein Fall, die ganze Zeit eintönig hochstrampeln, um dann wenige Minuten mit Schweißperlen auf der Stirn herunterrumpeln. 
Die Mittwochs-Gruppe (war das nicht Dienstags?) ist mir ehrlich gesagt noch zu krass, da reicht meine Fitness noch nicht so ganz..
Ich fahre gerne Brunssumer Heide, also entspannte Touren mit schmalen Trails zum entlangsurfen, 25-30km ist auch so mein Pensum, die Zeit hängt allerdings stark vom Gelände ab. 
Wäre cool wenn wir ne kleine Trainingsgruppe zusammenbekommen; wohne übrigens am Kurpark/ Nähe Hauptbahnhof. 
Gruß
john


----------



## fknobel (26. August 2011)

Hallo ihr beiden,

@sanne:

Die RWTH Gruppe hab ich mir auch schon mal angeschaut. Problem ist, das ich nie genau zu einer zeit aus dem Büro bin. Bei einer kleinen selbstorganisierten Gruppe kann man da flexiebler reagieren. Ansonsten aber sicher Interessant...

@John:

Ich meld mich später mal bei dir... nummer hab ich ja jetzt. Was du so schreibst passt denke ich ganz gut. Und bei regelmäßigem fahren kommen längere und schnellere Touren von selber! 

Wer sonst noch lust hat, soll sich einfach hier melden... 

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## branderstier (26. August 2011)

Hi Leuts,

hört sich gut an.
Ich fahre wenn es sich ums trainieren geht auch fast immer alleine oder mit meinem Sohn.
Wir sollten mal für nächste Woche einen Termin hinbekommen und schauen ob es passt.. (außer Donnerstag)
Ich bin aus dem Südraum, komme aber auch gerne zu einem anderen Treffpunkt.
Kontakt bitte erstmals über pm, dann über Fon.

Kleiner Tipp, die Brand-Rider fahren jeden Do. u. Sa., da ist für jeden was dabei. (www.brand-riders.de)

Und tschüß


----------



## fknobel (26. August 2011)

Hi alle zusammen,

Da mich eben noch jemand per PN angetriggert hat. Mach ich jetzt einfach mal nen Termin vorschlag...

Dienstag 17:30 am Maschiertor

Lockere runde in richtung Dreiländereck... oder irgendwo anders hin. 

Passt das bei euch?

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## Saxen-Paule (26. August 2011)

Hallo Florian!

Klingt nach ner super Sache, habe auf jeden Fall auch Interesse. Bin den Sommer recht viel gefahren, also auch ganz fit denke ich, Beleuchtung und schlechtes Wetter sind kein Problem, nur eben alleine immer eine Frage der Motivation, wär also nen Plan 

Ich bin allerdings erst ab Oktober wieder in Aachen, jetzt stehen erstmal Semsterferien und Alpencross an. Danach dann gerne!

Gruß Lars


----------



## fknobel (26. August 2011)

Klingt gut Lars! 

Melde dich eifnach wenn du wieder in Aachen bist... und viel spaß beim Alpencross. War selber erst letztes WE für 3 Tage im Harz, Alpen steht für nächstes Jahr auf dem Program!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (29. August 2011)

Bin zwar aus Würselen, würd mich aber bei Gelegenheit gern mal anschließen.


----------



## fknobel (29. August 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Wollte noch mal erinnern... ich werde morgen um 17:30 am Maschiertor sein. Wer Lust hat kommt da hin... warte bis ca. 17:40 dort. Dann fahr ich los.

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## branderstier (30. August 2011)

Hi,

mxüsste von der Arbeit quer durch die Stadt zum Marschiertor. Denke das ich es bis 17.30 schaffe. Wo wolltest du denn dann hin??

Grüße Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palim_palim (30. August 2011)

Bin heute leider nicht dabei, weil meiner neuen Gabel am Wochenende auf der allerersten Tour direkt mal die Luft ausgegangen ist.


----------



## fknobel (30. August 2011)

Also ich dachte so an Aachnerwald und Dreiländereck... dann wären wir wohl zu dritt bis jetzt.

@John:

Das ist ja ätzend... wollte dir gerade schreiben. Bekommst das bis Donnerstag weider hin?


----------



## fknobel (21. September 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

So, inzwischen bin ich wieder zu hause. Hab mir zwei Wochen lang noch mal was Sonne gegönt! 

Wollte mal hören wer den Lust hat Heute oder Morgen eine kleine Runde zu drehen? Dachte an was gemütliches zum wieder rein kommen nach fast drei Wochen... 1-2 Stunden, Abfahrzeit so um 17:30-18:00 rum.

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## branderstier (21. September 2011)

Hi Florian,

Urlaub beendet

Hast du Sonntag Lust zu biken, heute kann ich leider nicht.
Geile VTT in Aubel / Belgien, ca 30 km von Aachen.
Treffen uns Sonntag um 9.30 in Lichtenbusch unter der BAB-Brücke.

Grüße Peter


----------



## fknobel (29. September 2011)

Hallo,

Ich werde heute weider gegen 18 uhr zu einer kleinen runde los... direkt am anfang muss ich einen kleinen Stop and er Pakstation machen. Dauert aber nur 3 Minuten, da nach wie gewohnt ohne einschränkungen weiter...

Da das jetzt so kurzfristig ist. Entweder eine kurze PN an mich vorher oder um 18 Uhr start klar am Maschiertor sein. Ich fahr da kurz vorbei... wer da ist kann dann gerne mit kommen. 

Ansonen ist nächste Woche Mittwoch wieder geplant bei mir.

Ach ja, Licht am Rad wird langsam vorraussetzung... ab halb acht wird es im Wald deutlich dunkler. Und ab 20 Uhr ist die Natürlich Lampe ausgeschaltet! 

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## DerSteff (2. Oktober 2011)

Nabend, könnte man sich eventuell bei der nächsten Runde mit einklinken?

Zu mir: Ich fahre seit 14 Jahren überwiegend Freeride, allerdings hat ein BSV mir letztes Jahr einen derben Strich durch meine Adrenalin-Rechnung gemacht. Nun bin ich wieder fit, allerdings gehen die 6m Spürnge wirklich nicht mehr, habe mir also ein Radon Stage 6.0 bestellt (was nächste Woche hier aufschlagen sollte) um Touren zu fahren. Leider kenne ich weder Tourenfahrer noch Strecken hier. Zeitlich gesehen bin ich auch relativ flexibel, aber im Winter gehe ich doch lieber Snowboarden... 

Würde mich freuen wenn ich mal bei einer Tour dabeisein kann...

MFG Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (3. Oktober 2011)

Hi Steff,

Also ich werde am Mittwoch wieder eine Runde drehen. Start so gegen 18 Unr am Maschiertor. Dauer ca. 2 Stunden... und licht nicht vergessen. 

Hat sonst noch wer lust?

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## DerSteff (6. Oktober 2011)

Mein neues Bike sollte eigentlich bis Sa geliefert werden. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt könnte man ja eine Runde drehen 

MFG


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Oktober 2011)

ich werde auch dann fahren wenn das wetter nicht mitspielt...


----------



## fknobel (7. Oktober 2011)

Hi ihr beiden,

Ich schlag einfach mal Dienstag vor... passt das bei euch?

@Dagegen:
Ich hab mein neues Bike auch erst seit letzter Woche Samstag. 

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## DerSteff (9. Oktober 2011)

Ahhhh, ich hab da angerufen, es kommt wohl kommende Woche, wenn es Di schon da ist bin ich auf jeden mit dabei


----------



## fknobel (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

Wollte nur Bescheid geben das die Runde Heute ins Wasser fällt bzw. Ich auch nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro kommen werde. Da für steht jetzt Donnerstag... in der Hoffnung auf besseres Wetter zu haben und das ich früher zuhause bin. 

Vg Florian


----------



## DerSteff (12. Oktober 2011)

Juhu, mein Baby ist da. Kann also Morgen dabei sein. Sag mir wann uns wo 

MFG


----------



## fknobel (12. Oktober 2011)

Richte dich mal so auf 17Uhr ein, kann auch ne halbe stunde später werden. Ich sach aber noch mal bescheid wann genau...


----------



## fknobel (13. Oktober 2011)

Will heut egegen 17:20 am Maschiertor los bzw. dann da sein!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (13. Oktober 2011)

Servus! Ich melde mich jetzt auch nochmal 
Semesterferien sind vorbei und ich bin wieder in Aachen. Ab Montag dann auch mit (auch neuem) Bike. Würde mich euch dann gerne anschließen. Habt ihr für die nächste Woche schon was geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (13. Oktober 2011)

Aktuell sieht es nach Dienstag aus... genaues gibts dann einen Tag vorher.


----------



## ThomasAC (15. Oktober 2011)

Ist heute Nachmittag jemand im Wald aktiv?


----------



## DerSteff (17. Oktober 2011)

Morgen soll ja mal richtig scheiß Wetter werden  9Grad und Regen...


----------



## fknobel (18. Oktober 2011)

Mmm..., denke wir lassen das Heute. Als Alternative steht aktuell Donnerstag im Raum. Mal schaun ob die Wettervorhersage passt....


----------



## DerSteff (18. Oktober 2011)

Klingt nach nem Deal


----------



## DerSteff (20. Oktober 2011)

Sone *******, 0% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit und in Aachen regnet es


----------



## fknobel (20. Oktober 2011)

Wilkomen in Aachen! 

Aktuell sieht es aber ganz gut aus...


----------



## branderstier (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leuts,

dann auf zum Nightbiken mit den Brand-Riders                                     ab 18.15 , Brander Bahnhof.

Und tschüß


----------



## fknobel (20. Oktober 2011)

Also wir fahren heute! 

16:30 +-5min am Maschiertor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (20. Oktober 2011)

Das ist mir heute leider zu spät...
Dann dreh ich jetzt mal allein ne Runde.. 

Hoffentlich nächste Woche!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (25. Oktober 2011)

Wie schaut es aus mit heute? Angesagt ist ein bischen Regen, das allerdings auch für den Augenblick, bisher ist es trocken. In Anbetracht des Eingangspostings wär ich also dabei 
Sonst morgen? Da schaut es ziemlich gut aus!
Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf den ersten Nightride der Saison!


----------



## fknobel (25. Oktober 2011)

Also heute ist schlecht... bin Heute Abend bei der European Outdoor Film Tour im Eurogres. Außerdm muss ich mal nen Tag pause machen... bin Sa, So und Gestern gefahren. Die Beine sind schon ganz schön leer gefahren... 

Aber Morgen oder Donnerstag sieht gut aus bei mir. Am Donnerstag aber wohl erst ab 17:30... hoffe das meine neue Helm Lampe bis dahin da ist. 

Vg

Flroian


----------



## Saxen-Paule (26. Oktober 2011)

Meinetwegen gerne auch heute und morgen
Also sag ich einfach mal heute, 17:00 ? Marschiertor, oder wo trefft ihr euch sonst? Wetter schaut ja super aus!


----------



## fknobel (26. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

Von mir aus gerne auch an beiden Tagen.  Mir haben sie nur leider gestern nachmittag noch eine Aufgabe rein geschoben für Heute... kann also erst ab 19 Uhr. Ergo, mit Flutscheinwerfern!

Oder eben Morgen ab 17:30... woher kommst denn aus Aachen?

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## Saxen-Paule (26. Oktober 2011)

19:00 passt auch, bin ja eh heiß aufs Nightriden
Morgen wär für mich 17:30 zu früh, hab bis 17:45 Uni, also iwas ab 18:30...

Wohne in der Nähe vom Luisenhospital, Marschiertor ist keine 2min von mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (26. Oktober 2011)

Perfekt, dann halten wir mal 19 Uhr heute fest! Treffpunkt Maschiertor...


----------



## DerSteff (29. Oktober 2011)

Was geht dieses lange Wochenende?

MFG


----------



## Saxen-Paule (31. Oktober 2011)

Bin relativ busy..
Aber Dienstag wär ich ab ca 15:30 auf jeden Fall für ne Runde zu haben!

Gruß Lars


----------



## fknobel (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ihr beiden, 

Also ich muss für heute und Morgen passen "Mo+Di". Bin noch in Ddorf... Mi und Do würde aber wieder gehen. Und Fr hab ich vorraussichtlich frei. Da hätte ich vormittags zeit, gerne auch für was längeres.

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## Saxen-Paule (1. November 2011)

Freitag vormittag kann ich leider nicht...
Mittwoch bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei, Donnerstag noch unsicher..

Gruß Lars


----------



## fknobel (2. November 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

So, jetzt bin ich auch wieder in AC. Hätte Heute so ab 18 Uhr zeit, 17Uhr bringt es ja jetzt auch nicht mehr... 

Wer kommt mit? 

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## Saxen-Paule (2. November 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> So, jetzt bin ich auch wieder in AC. Hätte Heute so ab 18 Uhr zeit, 17Uhr bringt es ja jetzt auch nicht mehr...
> 
> ...



Hier! Maschiertor?


----------



## fknobel (2. November 2011)

Wir können uns auch wieder an der Kreuzung Treffen wie letztes mal... den Christoph treffen wir dann um 18:15 an der Walschenke. 

Also 18 Uhr Kreuzung Boxgaben/Mozartstraße... dann direkt weiter zur Waldschenke.

Bis später...

Florian


----------



## Saxen-Paule (7. November 2011)

So..eine neue Woche hat begonnen, wie schauts aus bei euch? Ich bin noch völlig unverplant, wie siehts mit morgen aus? Mittwoch und Donnerstag wären aber auch ok.

@Dagegen: wie stehts mit dir? hast du kein Licht oder warum warst du die letzten Wochen nicht dabei? Wenns dadran leigt, ich könnte u.U auch tagsüber...!


----------



## fknobel (7. November 2011)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> So..eine neue Woche hat begonnen, wie schauts aus bei euch? Ich bin noch völlig unverplant, wie siehts mit morgen aus? Mittwoch und Donnerstag wären aber auch ok.
> 
> @Dagegen: wie stehts mit dir? hast du kein Licht oder warum warst du die letzten Wochen nicht dabei? Wenns dadran leigt, ich könnte u.U auch tagsüber...!



Hi Lars,

Also MOrgen sieht schlecht aus... seiden wir sind um halb acht zück. Um 20Uhr bin ich nämlich schon vereinstechnisch verplant.... 

Von 17-19:30 wäre aber auch schon eine zeitspanne mit der man was anfängen könnte. Ansonsten Donnerstag wieder...

Gruß
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (8. November 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> Hi Lars,
> 
> Also MOrgen sieht schlecht aus... seiden wir sind um halb acht zück. Um 20Uhr bin ich nämlich schon vereinstechnisch verplant....
> 
> ...



17:00 wär kein Problem bei mir, wenn dir das zu stressig wird kann ich aber auch Donnerstag, kein Problem.

EDIT: Uni dauert heute doch länger, 17 uhr pack ich nicht. Dann machen wir das einfach am Donnerstag. Viel Erfolg heut Abend


----------



## fknobel (8. November 2011)

OK, dann Donnerstag... muss gerade feststellen das mir das auch besser passt. Wurde irgendwie gerade alles etwas hektisch hier... 

Ich halt dann mal Do 17 Uhr fest.


----------



## maik_87 (14. November 2011)

so..., wer hat bock morgen ne runde zu fahren... so ab vier uhr....


----------



## Saxen-Paule (14. November 2011)

Ich wollte heute gegen 18 Uhr los, passt dir das?


----------



## fknobel (14. November 2011)

So ist es, Heute 18 Uhr mit der eigenen Sonne auf dem Kopf... hab auch was nettes zu erzählen bezüglich Legaler Strecke in AC.


----------



## maik_87 (14. November 2011)

Geht klar 18uhr... Bin dabei mit 2Sonnen am Lenker... ;-) 

Wo treffen wir uns...?? 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxen-Paule (14. November 2011)

Cool! Dann sag ich mal 18 Uhr Maschiertor, passt dir das?


----------



## maik_87 (14. November 2011)

Okay..., blöde frage am Rande.. Wo ist denn dieses Tor? Ich wohne noch nicht so lang hier.... Ist das da wo man beim hbf. Rechts den. Berg runter fährt?? 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## fknobel (14. November 2011)

Wenn du vor dem Hbf stehst und auf den Haupteingang schaust... rechts die Straße runter "Lagerhausstrasse" ca. 200-300m. Kommt auf der Rechtenseite so ein großes Torgebäude "genau an der ecke wird die Lagerhausstrasse zum Boxgraben".

Einfach mal die Koordinaten bei Google-Maps eingeben: 50.768087,6.086572


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (14. November 2011)

Okay dann ist das da wo ich gedacht habe.... Dann bis gleich... 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## maik_87 (14. November 2011)

soooooooooooooooooooooooo..., leider kann ich dich nicht bei facebook finden... add mich mal unter Maik Behrisch...


----------



## fknobel (16. November 2011)

Wie schauts bei euch Heute oder Morgen mit einer Runde aus? 

17:30 - 18:00 hatte ich angepeilt... wer kommt mit?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (16. November 2011)

Heute 17:30 passt, später auch.
Morgen ab 18:30 auch super. Mir alles recht


----------



## fknobel (16. November 2011)

Dann lass erst mal heute 17:30 treffen... morgens chauen wir dann mal. Wie gehabt an der Kreuzung!?

Bis später... aber heute mit Überschu.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (20. November 2011)

So Jungs wie schauts bei euch diese Woche aus?

Ich würde optimaler Weise gerne Montag und Mittwoch fahren, Donnerstag wär wohl auch okay...
Passt euch das?

Fährst du auch nochmal mit, Maik?

Gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (20. November 2011)

sehr gern würde ich noch mal mit fahren.. nur hqab ich die ganze woche spätdienst plus wochenende... also würde es bei mir nur vormittags klappen :-(


----------



## fknobel (21. November 2011)

Moin ihr beiden,

Also Montag (Heute) und Mittwoch passt bei mir auch. Donnerstag eventuell...

Heute 17:30 oder wieder 18:30?

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## Saxen-Paule (21. November 2011)

17:30 ist mir zu früh, kann ab 18:00

@Maik
Wie wärs mit Dienstag 10:30?


----------



## fknobel (21. November 2011)

Dann lass wieder 18:30 treffen... wieder an der bushaltestelle vor der Bahnunterführung wie letztes mal!?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (21. November 2011)

Passt, dann bis später!


----------



## StilettoMafiaso (21. November 2011)

Tag Leute,

  wo ist denn diese Bushaltestelle?
  Würde gerne mitradeln, wenn das ok ist!?

  Gruß Frank


----------



## fknobel (21. November 2011)

Klar, kannst gerne mitkommen...

Ich hab dir mal bei google einen Punkt gesetzt:

Treffpunkt

Bis später!

Florian


----------



## maik_87 (22. November 2011)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> 17:30 ist mir zu früh, kann ab 18:00
> 
> @Maik
> Wie wärs mit Dienstag 10:30?



Hmm.., morgen ist bissel blöd, weil ich da schon 14:00uhr auf arbeit sein muss... Aber Mittwoch oder Freitag gern, da muss ich erst 16:00uhr auf arbeit sein... Naja ansonsten fahr ich allein :-(

Trotzdem danke für das angebot... ;-)


----------



## fknobel (23. November 2011)

Wie siehts den mit Morgen aus so gegen 17:00-17:30 aus? 

Heute ist steht ein kleines MTB Verein Treffen an "im kleinen kreis". Daher kann ich Heute doch nicht...

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## Saxen-Paule (23. November 2011)

@maik: Okay schade, dann kommen wir diese Woche wohl nicht zusammen.. Heute hab ich Uni, Freitag morgen passt mir auch nicht...

@Florian: Okay, alles klar....Morgen kann ich schon, aber eben erst wieder um 18:30.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (23. November 2011)

@maik: Freitag Morgen könnte ich


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. November 2011)

Ich bin eventuell morgen ab 14 Uhr im Preuswald unterwegs. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja .


----------



## Jetpilot (24. November 2011)

Fh...


----------



## fknobel (24. November 2011)

Moin alle zusammen,

Ich muss für Heute leider auch absagen...werde nicht vor 20 Uhr von der Arbeit kommen. 

Wollte aber da für Samstag vormittag mit ein paar Leuten los...

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. November 2011)

Jetpilot, was soll das denn bitte heissen? 

War eine schöne Runde, ich habe ein wenig das Unterholz erkundet ^^.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (28. November 2011)

Wäre diese Woche heute, Mittwoch und Donnerstag Abends zu haben, ggf, auch irgendwann vormittags.

Wie schauts bei euch aus?


----------



## fknobel (28. November 2011)

Moin,

Heute 18:30 wie gehabt an der Bushalte stelle? Und dann Mittwoch noch mal... Donnerstag bin ich schon verplant. 

Vg

Florian


----------



## Saxen-Paule (28. November 2011)

Okay, passt super. Dann bis später!


----------



## Without (28. November 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Jetpilot, was soll das denn bitte heissen?



vermute es soll heissen, dass er da noch in der Fachhochschule ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (28. November 2011)

nein, ich hab seine Ausbildung schon gezielt beleidigt. 

Nicht zu ernst nehmen...

PS, gehst du eigentlich nochmal fahren?


----------



## Without (28. November 2011)

Ich?


----------



## Jetpilot (29. November 2011)

egal wer... Nächstes WE?


----------



## Without (29. November 2011)

Samstag ab ca. 13 Uhr wär ich dabei.

Wollt mir nachher noch n neuet Helmsche kaufen und muss noch Kurbel & Lager wechseln (lohnt es sich dafür Werkzeug (Lagerschlüssel, Kurbelabzieher) zu kaufen oder macht das iwer günstig?)

Falls das bis Morgen erledigt ist, wäre ich auch Mittwoch ab 12 dabei.


----------



## fknobel (29. November 2011)

Hi,

Also aktuell ist die Planung bei Lars und mir. Das wir Morgen "Mittwoch" wieder ne Nightride Runde machen wollen. Start wird vorraussichtlich wieder zwischen 18:00 und 18:30 sein. Genaue Uhrzeit gibt es dann im laufe des Tages Morgen...

Viele Grüße

Florian

@Without:

Wenn alle deine Räder denn gleichen Krubel bzw. Innenlager Standart haben. Dann lohnt es sich schon da was zu haben... must ja nicht das Profi Werkezug Kaufen, standart reicht auch. Knifelig wird das ganze bei BB30 Innenlagern! Da hier mit Einpressen usw. gearbeitet wird (meiner meinung nach der größte schwachsinn den sie sich einfallen lasen konnte).


----------



## Without (29. November 2011)

Also für Nightride fall ich morgen aus, weil ich morgen Abend nochmal zur uni muss.

Hab jetzt das Lager bei Lenzen einbauen lassen und den Rest selbst dran geschraubt (dafür brauchte es ja nur Inbus). Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch 3 U-Scheiben für die Kefü und dann passt es .
Wenn ich jetzt wieder Geld da ist und Kurbel o.Ä. ab müssen, dann kann ich das Zeug ja immernoch kaufen, aber so war es erstmal die schnellste und preiswerteste Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (30. November 2011)

Servus! Ich muss für heute leider passen, weil ich mir ne Erkältung eingefangen hab. Werd zusehn, dass ich die schnell loswerd, dann kanns nächste Woche wieder losgehen!

Sorry!


----------



## fknobel (30. November 2011)

Kein Problem, Gesundheit geht vor... gute besserung! 

Vg

Florian


----------



## fknobel (5. Dezember 2011)

Neue Woche, neuse Glück... jetzt wird's auch so langsam Matschig wie es sich eigentlich für die Jahreszeit gehört!  

Wie schauts aus die Woche? Heute, Morgen, Donnerstag hätte ich zeit...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (5. Dezember 2011)

Heute muss ich passen, mich hat die Erkältung noch im Griff... Donnerstag kann ich nicht, bliebe also morgen. Wobei ich das gesundheitstechnisch noch was kritisch sehe, aber wer weiß... 

Gruß Lars


----------



## Without (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann nur Mittwoch (ab 12).

Wie weit/lang fahrt ihr eigentlich so im schnitt?


----------



## fknobel (5. Dezember 2011)

Mittwoch passt bei mir leider nicht... da bin ich schon zum sportlichen Glühweintrinken mit Kollegen verplant! 

Im schnitt sind wir so zwischen 25-30km unterwegs. Dauer ca. 2 bis 2,5 Stunden...


----------



## Without (5. Dezember 2011)

Klingt so, als könnte ich das mit meiner Faultier-kondition grad noch bewältigen  (hoffe ich)

Naja also ich werde (sofern es nicht schüttet) Mittwoch fahren, wenn sich wer anschliessen möchte (gerne auch als navi, kenne mich hier noch nicht so aus) gerne


----------



## Saxen-Paule (6. Dezember 2011)

Sofern das Wetter passt bin ich heut Abend ab 18:00 für eine Runde zu haben. Bei Regen tu ich mir das aber nicht an!


----------



## maik_87 (6. Dezember 2011)

also mittwoch würde mir auch passen... nur würde ich auch jemand brauchen der mich führt da ich mich hier überhaupt nicht auskenne im wald.... Und ab 12 würde mir auch passen....


----------



## fknobel (6. Dezember 2011)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Sofern das Wetter passt bin ich heut Abend ab 18:00 für eine Runde zu haben. Bei Regen tu ich mir das aber nicht an!



Joa, dann lass das doch mal ins Augefassen! 

Bei wird es aber wohl nichts vor 18:30 bzw. besser 18:45. Treffpunkt wie gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (6. Dezember 2011)

Also ich werde um 18:45 wie gehabt an der Bushalte stelle sein... außer ich höre was gegenteiliges.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich auch


----------



## Without (7. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt gleich jemand dabei?


----------



## Stratowski (7. Dezember 2011)

Without schrieb:


> Jetzt gleich jemand dabei?



 Hagelbiking?


----------



## Without (7. Dezember 2011)

habs auch grad gemerkt und gedacht "gut, dass ich erst noch was für die uni getan hab"


----------



## fknobel (7. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du einen leichten Beauty Fetisch hättest, wäre das jetzt genau das richtige Wetter! Biken incl. Gesichtspeeling


----------



## fknobel (12. Dezember 2011)

Wollte mal hören wie es die Woche aussieht bei euch?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (12. Dezember 2011)

Bin heute, morgen und Donnerstag verfügbar. Wetter sieht ja nicht so Sahne aus, werden wir wohl immer realtiv spontan gucken müssen?!


----------



## fknobel (12. Dezember 2011)

Also ob Heute oder morgen ist mir egal... Donnerstag passt auch! Muss ja noch meine 300km voll machen diesen monat. 

Sagen wir 18 Uhr als Deadline bezüglich Wetter? Wenn es da passt Fahren wir, wenn nicht dann nicht. Ok? 

18:30 an der Bushalte stelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (12. Dezember 2011)

Klingt vernünftig! Dann bis später


----------



## Without (12. Dezember 2011)

wann wollts morgen?


----------



## fknobel (12. Dezember 2011)

Denke mal auch erst so gegen bzw. nach 18 Uhr...


----------



## john_sales (12. Dezember 2011)

wohin wollt ihr heute? Haltestelle=Waldschenke?


----------



## fknobel (12. Dezember 2011)

Meist geht es in richtung Dreiländereck... allerdings immer auf etwas anderen routen. Treffen tun wir uns meist hier:

Treffpunkt

Ist kurz vor der Eisenbahnbrücke in richtung Hangeweiher.

Ich werde heute mit dem Hardtail kommen. Da ich meinen Jekyll Dämpfer zur Reperatur geschickt hab!


----------



## john_sales (12. Dezember 2011)

Ok, dann bis nachher. 

Leichte Runde ohne Vollpanzer?

_Kannst dir ja bei René eins leihen^^Seine Sammlung sieht ja krasser aus als meine._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (12. Dezember 2011)

john_sales schrieb:


> Ok, dann bis nachher.
> 
> Leichte Runde ohne Vollpanzer?
> 
> _Kannst dir ja bei René eins leihen^^Seine Sammlung sieht ja krasser aus als meine._



Den Panzer kannst zuhause lassen... wir fahren immer ohne! Führs Knochen-Krachenlassen sind andere da...


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Dezember 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> ... Da ich meinen Jekyll Dämpfer zur Reperatur geschickt hab!


häh? wie jetzt? warum das?


----------



## fknobel (13. Dezember 2011)

Also ich werde heute nicht fahren... Wetter ist mir doch was zu schlecht und ich muss eh bis 19 uhr Arbeiten. 

@Jetpilot:
Dämpfer hat "geklackt" und auf der Positiv Luftkammer Öl verloren. Da hab ich ihn direkt eingeschickt. Hoffe das ich ihn vor Weinachten zurück hab da mit ich das Bike mit in Schwarzwald nehmen kann...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (13. Dezember 2011)

Passt. Hab auch keine Lust auf eine noch größere Sauerei als gestern


----------



## Saxen-Paule (15. Dezember 2011)

Wetter.com spricht zwar von leichtem Regen heut Abend, aber bisher ist es ja trocken. Könnte heute ab 17 Uhr, wie siehts bei euch aus?

Gruß Lars


----------



## fknobel (19. Dezember 2011)

Morgen ne kleine Runde drehen? 18:30 wie ehabt los? Will mein Rad mal wiede putzen!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (19. Dezember 2011)

18:30 Bushaltestelle. Perfekt!


----------



## Without (19. Dezember 2011)

Bei gescheitem Wetter, am Mittwoch mittag jemand dabei?


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Dezember 2011)

Eventuell! Ich meld mich morgen noch mal.


----------



## Jetpilot (19. Dezember 2011)

Überlege auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MxMaleX (20. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute, ich wohne jetzt auch in Aachen und habe meine bike hier. Kenne allerdings noch KEINE Strecke 

Fahrt ihr auch mal Vormittags? Freitag zum Beispiel? Habe leider keine Lampe.

Würde mich freuen.
Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Dezember 2011)

Vormittags kann ich theoretisch immer. Nur nicht zu oft...


----------



## Without (20. Dezember 2011)

heißt? Ich wäre morgen so ab 13 Uhr dabei


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Dezember 2011)

13 is mir wat spät... Schaffst du 12? Wo trefft ihr euch so?

Würde eigentlich am liebsten noch früher, wenn jemand kann?


----------



## MxMaleX (20. Dezember 2011)

Hi, ja cool. Also 13 Uhr könnte ich schaffen. auch zwölf oder halb 1 ginge. Wo trefft ihr euch denn?

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Without (21. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab bis 11.30 Uni und wollt dann eig noch was essen bevor ich Fahr. Sprich vor 13 Uhr wird knapp. 
Wie lang soll die runde denn werden?


----------



## MxMaleX (21. Dezember 2011)

Hi, wir können gerne 13 Uhr sagen, wo wollen wir uns denn treffen?
Die Länge der runde ist mir erstmal egal, ich möchte erstmal ein paar trails und so kennen lernen. Wird meine erste Ausfahrt in Aachen.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Without (21. Dezember 2011)

ist auch meine erste Ausfahrt, also erwarte dir bloss keine Glanzleistungen von mir hinsichtlich navigatorischer Fähigkeiten (und auch nicht hinsichtlicher meiner momentan Ausdauer :-/ ) 

Könnten uns ja am Marschiertor treffen? Da treffen sich die anderen wohl auch immer, also kann es kein allzu schlechter Treffpunkt sein


----------



## MxMaleX (21. Dezember 2011)

haha, das passt schon. Hauptsache nochmal fahren.

Also dann 13 Uhr am Marschierter! bis gleich.

gruß,
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Without (21. Dezember 2011)

ok. Stehe grad noch am herd, aber ich beeil mich  Bis gleich


----------



## ThomasAC (2. Januar 2012)

Ist jemand diese Woche noch im Urlaub aber schon wieder in Aachen? Eventuell würde ich dann tagsüber mal eine Runde drehen.
Welches Profil fahrt ihr eigentlich bei eueren Runden, ist das eher ne gemütliche Tour mit Trails oder eine Enduro/Freeride-Tour?


----------



## fknobel (2. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues alle szusammen! 

@Thomas:

Wir "Lars und Ich meist", fahren im schnitt so 25-30km mit 500-600hm. Im Prinzip fahren wir meist Trails in und ums DLE ab. Das ist so unser Winter Program aktuell.

Ich werde erst ab nächster Woche wieder Aktiv im Wald mit fahren. Mein Fully ist noch im Schwarzwald und kommt erst nächste Woche im Transporter von Bekannten wieder nach Hause! Bis dahin hau ich mir etwas GA1 Training um die Ohren... 

Vg

Florian


----------



## john_sales (2. Januar 2012)

Ich schließ mich an, bis nächste Woche.


----------



## MxMaleX (9. Januar 2012)

hi Leute, 

hätte morgen jemand Lust/Zeit eine Runde bei Tageslicht zu drehen?


----------



## fknobel (9. Januar 2012)

Bei den aktuellen Tageslicht zeiten muss ich leider passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## john_sales (14. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute, Montag abend Trailrunde? 3L-eck mit Verfahrgarantie?


----------



## fknobel (14. Januar 2012)

Von mir aus gerne... könnte wahrscheinlich ab 18 Uhr. Schreib am Montag noch mal ob es da bei bleibt! 

Vg

Florian


----------



## Saxen-Paule (15. Januar 2012)

Ich bin morgen Abend auch wieder dabei, Verfahren inklusive!


----------



## fknobel (16. Januar 2012)

Lalala...

Erste Tour im Jahr und direkt verschieben wollen! 

Joachim hat mich vorhin angeschrieben das er lieber morgen los möchte. Würde dann auch ein Kumpel von ihm noch mit kommen...

Ist mir ganz recht, dann könnte ich Heute abend die Mitgliederliste so weit fertig machen!

Wie sieht das bei dir aus Lars?

Vg

Florian


----------



## Saxen-Paule (16. Januar 2012)

Heute wär mir zwar lieber, aber morgen geht auch klar.
Und zu 4. ist ja auch nicht verkehrt 

Werde denke ich gegen 6 verfügbar sein, vllt auch erst halb 7.


----------



## fknobel (22. Januar 2012)

Hi,

Wollte mal hören wie morgen bei euch ausschaut? Da von würde nämlich bei mir Morgenfrüh die Abfahrt hier in Düsseldorf abhängig sein... 

18:30 wie gehabt?

Vg

Florian


----------



## Saxen-Paule (22. Januar 2012)

Morgen oder Dienstag, jeweils ab 18:00 bin ich problemlos verfügbar


----------



## fknobel (23. Januar 2012)

Dann lass uns Morgen festhalten...heute wird es doch reichlich knapp bei mir. Dann kann ich auch noch in ruhe das "knarzen" beseitigen. 

Vg

Florian


----------



## john_sales (23. Januar 2012)

Morgen kann ich wahrscheinlich auch, Montags ist immer eher ungünstig.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (23. Januar 2012)

Alles klar, da sieht das Wetter auch etwas weniger bescheiden aus

Bis Morgen!

Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (24. Januar 2012)

Also dann: 18:00 Bushaltestelle? 18:30?


----------



## john_sales (24. Januar 2012)

Kommt aufs Wetter an, wenns regnet nicht.
Mein Rad hängt überm Bett und ich kann nicht 3 Grundreinigungen pro Woche machen.


----------



## DerInge (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich suche momentan jemanden, der mir ein wenig die Wälder in und um Aachen zeigt, da ich hier noch nie gefahren bin und keinen Plan von den Trails und Routen hier habe. Wär es möglich, dass ich mich irgendwo anschließe? 

Gruß und Glückauf!


----------



## Cockrock (25. Januar 2012)

Ich schliesse mich DerInge mal an. Bin zwar schon ne Weile um Aachen unterwegs, aber kenne keine Trails usw


----------



## Saxen-Paule (26. Januar 2012)

Hey ihr beiden!

Klar, könnt gerne mitkommen. Sied ihr Beleuchtungstechnisch für einen Nightride ausgestattet?
Wir wollen morgen abend wieder starten, falls das Wetter passt. Aktuell siehts leider nicht so gut aus. Ansonsten wäre ich auch Freitag Vormittags bis Mittags verfügbar...


Gruß, Lars


----------



## john_sales (26. Januar 2012)

Du meinst Unirunde?


----------



## DerInge (26. Januar 2012)

Also beleuchungstechnisch für den Straßenverkehr ja, für den Wald eher nicht. Allerdings bin ich Freitag bis 14 Uhr in der Uni, heute bis 18 Uhr. Schade. Habt ihr schon nen Termin für nächste Woche? Bzw nen Vorschlag?


----------



## fknobel (26. Januar 2012)

Hi,

Also ich werde Samstag Vormittag gegen 10 Uhr noch ne Runde fahren gehen. Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr gerne mit kommen.

@Saxen-Paule:
Könnte sein das es heute doch nicht klappt bei mir. Weis das aber erst gegen Mittag Nachmittag genau. 

Vg

Florian


----------



## ThomasAC (27. Januar 2012)

Jemand heute Nachmittag, bzw. jetzt unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (27. Januar 2012)

Nöp, aber Morgenfrüh um 10 Uhr wollte ich los! Keine lust mit zu kommen?


----------



## ThomasAC (27. Januar 2012)

Eye!


----------



## fknobel (27. Januar 2012)

Wie eye? 

Wäre gerne heute noch ne kleine runde Gefahren. Aber ich war bis eben arbeiten und jetzt muss ich noch mal kurz in die Stadt.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (30. Januar 2012)

Morgen Schneebiken?


----------



## john_sales (30. Januar 2012)

Bin krank, Donnerstag wahrscheinlich


----------



## fknobel (30. Januar 2012)

Hab die Spikes schon wieder drauf gezogen... allerdings sind wir um 17 uhr noch zu einer sitzung der Stadt wo es um unser anliegen geht. Weis nicht wie lange das geht... vor 19 uhr wirds aber bestimmt nichts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (31. Januar 2012)

Hi,

Da ich doch nicht zur Sitzung gehe, da unser Thema heute doch nicht besprochen wird, könnte ich ab 18:40. Wie gehabt an der Bushaltestelle um 18:45?

Vg

Florian


----------



## Saxen-Paule (31. Januar 2012)

Leider muss ich jetzt absagen, mich hats jetzt Krankheitstechnisch erwischt und ich lieg fiebernd im Bett.

Gruß Lars


----------



## fknobel (31. Januar 2012)

Oh okay, dann gute besserung!

Vg

Florian


----------



## Saxen-Paule (9. Februar 2012)

So, ich bin seit gestern Abend wieder in aachen und hätt neben der ganzen Klausurlernerei Bock auf ein boschen biken- auch wenns arschkalt ist 

Wie schauts bei euch aus? Gerne auch am Wochenende(aber nur kurz)

Gruß Lars


----------



## fknobel (9. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Was hältst von Morgenvormittag? Ich hab nämlich Morgen frei und wollte eh ne runde drehen! 

Vg

Florian


----------



## Saxen-Paule (9. Februar 2012)

perfekt! so gegen 10?


----------



## fknobel (9. Februar 2012)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> perfekt! so gegen 10?



Top... 10 Uhr wie gehabt an der Bushaltestelle! Endlich mal wieder im hellen fahren!!!


----------



## kulak (10. Februar 2012)

hey jungs und mädels, wollte mal kurz fragen was ihr so im umland fahrt und in welchem tempo?
bin mit hardtail unterwegs und suche noch lockere runde zum mitrollen.
könnte das passen?

gruß alex


----------



## _session (10. Februar 2012)

Na, zu spät gesehn sonst hätte man vorhin gemeinsam ne lockerer Runde Richtung Preuswald fahren können. Aber übers Wochenende sollte sich doch was verabreden lassen oder?


----------



## KoolMoeDee31 (14. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute,

Ich wollte mal fragen wann und wo ihr immer startet ? Ich selbst fahre ein HT und würde mich mal gerne bei euch dranhängen. Habe schon ein bisschen Aachener Wald erfahrung sammeln können , aber richige Routen kenne ich noch nicht. 


MfG

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Diese Woche sieht es so aus das wir nicht fahren, zu mindestens Lars und Ich nicht. Wir wollten ab Montag/Deinstag wieder los.

Da wir keine so heftigen Runden fahren, sollte es auch mit dem Hardtail kein Problem sein. Hatten wir auch schon da bei. 

Vg

Florian


----------



## KoolMoeDee31 (14. Februar 2012)

Okay, hört sich gut an. 

Kündigt ihr das Vorher hier im Board an wann und wo ihr euch trefft ? 

Gruß 

Stefan


----------



## Saxen-Paule (14. Februar 2012)

Klar, machen wir. Ich bin wie gesagt bis Sonntag nich in Aachen, Montag kann es wegen mir aber wieder losgehen..


----------



## fknobel (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Wie schauts die Woche bei euch aus? Wollte eventuell Morgen ne runde los. Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden... könnte so ab 16:30.

Vg

Florian


----------



## KoolMoeDee31 (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Ich bin dabei!

Was für eine Runde wolltest du / ihr denn fahren? Nach der Winterpause ist die Kondition bei mir was zurück gefahren 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## fknobel (21. Februar 2012)

Hi Stefan,

Denke wir Fahren ca. 2-2,5 Stunden. Richtung DLE und zurück durch den Preiswald/Aachnerwald. Schätze so ca. 25-30km bei ca. um die 500hm. Sollte schafbar sein, zu not fahren wir etwas langsamer. Soll ja kein Rennen werden... 

Vg

Florian


----------



## KoolMoeDee31 (22. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Steht heute 16:30 ? Wenn ja wo trifft man sich denn?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## fknobel (22. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Also wir beide wären alleine unterwegs, Lars muss noch für eine Klausur Lernen. 

Ich würde sagen 16:45 am Maschiertor, wenn das für dich okay ist. Von aus Aachen kommst du?

Vg

Florian


----------



## KoolMoeDee31 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich wohne am Büchel . Das ist direkt neben dem Parkhaus an der Mayersche .

 Das Marschiertor ist bei  Burn die Straße hoch oder ? 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (22. Februar 2012)

Exakt, dann machen wir es einfacher... wir Treffen uns bei Burn auf der Ecke! 

Ich Fahr ein Weiß/Rot/Schwarzes Cannondale Jekyll. 

Bis gleich...

Florian


----------



## KoolMoeDee31 (22. Februar 2012)

Alles Klar. Denke mal wir werden uns nicht verpassen 

Ich fahr ein schwatz/weißes Centurion HT .

Bis gleich!


----------



## Jetpilot (8. März 2012)

Morgen jemand zeit?


----------



## ThomasAC (11. März 2012)

Heute Nachmittag noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (11. März 2012)

Morgen abend? Dienstag?


----------



## fknobel (11. März 2012)

Hi,

Morgen klingt gut! Hätte ab 16 Uhr zeit... endlich wieder bei Licht Fahren! 

Vg

Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (12. März 2012)

Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, vor 17:15 schaff ich es heute nicht. Da kommen wir zumindestens nicht im Hellen nach Hause...

Gruß Lars


----------



## fknobel (12. März 2012)

Joa, dann lass 17:30 Treffen. Hab dann wohl nur bis 20 Uhr zeit... ist ja bis fast 19 Uhr hell. 

Vg

Florian


----------



## Saxen-Paule (12. März 2012)

Passt, dann bis gleich! (bushaltestelle)


----------



## till86 (13. März 2012)

Hi, hat jemand Donnertag lust auf eine Tour?
Bei fast 20 Grad und 11 Stunden Sonne hab ich mir für diesen Tag frei genommen (natürlich zum biken ;-) ). Also wer lust auf eine längere Tour 50 km + und auch ein paar hm hat einfach melden!


----------



## fknobel (13. März 2012)

Wollte Donnerstag auch los, allerdings erst ab 16 Uhr...


----------



## till86 (13. März 2012)

Ja, passt! Hatte an eine Tour in die Eifel gedacht... Hasselbachgraben, Schleebach... Richtung Roetgen dann Wehebachtalsperre... und über den AC-Wald zurück nach Hause, natürlich nur Trails!


----------



## fknobel (13. März 2012)

Oha, das ist aber ne ganz schöne runde für nen Start ab 16Uhr. 

Ich kenne mich da halt überhaupt nicht aus. Laut google Maps komm ich da aber auf gut 60km bei direkter rund Strecke...

Hast du ne ahnung wie viel hm da zusammen kommen? Aus welchem Teil von Aachen kommst du?


----------



## till86 (13. März 2012)

Mhhh ok, hab ja auch gesagt 50 km + ;-) ne können schön so 70 km sein! ca. 1000 hm aber die muss man in kauf nehmen wenn man mal was berg ab heizen möchte! Nur ich wollte nochmal in die Eifel, bin im AC-Wald diesen Winter so viel unterwegs gewesen... Und von der Natur ist die Eifel unschlagbar, Trails am Bach entlang, Wurzeln ohne Ende... aufjednfall das Richtige für nen Frühlings Tag ;-)  Also ich nehme aufjedenfall Licht mit, aber später als 20-21 Uhr sollte es nicht werden! Ich wollte mich auch nicht auf eine bestimmte Strecke festlegen...  wenns nur 50 km werden ist das auch ok, fahr auch meistens nur so lange wie es Spaß macht!

gruß Till


----------



## fknobel (13. März 2012)

Ah gut, 1000hm auf die Strecke geht ja noch... hab irgendwie mit deutlich mehr gerechnet.  

Also wenn wir so gegen 20:00-20:30 zurück sind, wäre ich da bei. Strecke kann man ja dann spontan ab ändern. Ich muss auch mal wieder etwas längere strecken fahren, immer nur 25-35km bringt es auf dauer nicht. Und AC-Wald runden hab ich auch genug gefahren im Winter. 

Ich klär das Heute abend mal mit meiner Freundin ab, gib dir dann spätestens Morgen Vormittag bescheid. Denke aber mal das es klappt...


----------



## fknobel (14. März 2012)

Hi Till,

Also bei mir klappt das Morgen... um 16 Uhr könnte ich fertig sein. Wo treffen wir uns?

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## till86 (14. März 2012)

Hey, cool!

Wo wohnst du denn, oder was wäre für dich günstig?
Ich komme eh aus Brand würde dann in die Stadt kommen und dann suchen wir schnell das Grüne ;-)

Gruß Till


----------



## fknobel (14. März 2012)

Ich komm direkt aus der Innenstadt (nähe AachenMünchner). Was hältst da von wenn wir uns an der Waldfriedhof Bushaltestelle Treffen (Monschauer Straße 65)?

Das ist für uns beide etwa gleich weit und wir sind nur noch einen Katzensprung vom Grünen entfernt. Mal da von abgesehen das es schon die richtige richtung ist... könnte da so gegen 16:15-16:20 sein.

Ach ja, Hardtail oder Fully?


----------



## Jetpilot (14. März 2012)

Florian, du weißt doch, dass du keine vorurteile vor hardtailfahrern haben sollst...

Wenn jemand übermorgen (auch tagsüber) fährt, sagt bescheid


----------



## fknobel (14. März 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Florian, du weißt doch, dass du keine vorurteile vor hardtailfahrern haben sollst...



Wer sagt den so was? Wollte doch nur wissen ob ich meins abstauben muss vorher...


----------



## till86 (14. März 2012)

ja passt, ist da in der nähe vom Bismarckturm, oder? Dann werde ich die Bushaltestelle auch finden! Dann sagen wir 16:20!

HT oder Fully, kein Plan, entscheide das immer spontan nach Lust und Laune!
Beides macht Spaß ;-)  Du?


----------



## fknobel (14. März 2012)

Ok, dann nehm ich mein Jekyll (Fully). Dann muss ich auch nicht Staubwischen vorher... 

http://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCgQ8gEwAA

Hab das mal bei google Makiert.  Dann bis Morgen...


----------



## till86 (14. März 2012)

Danke, dann bis morgen!


----------



## _session (14. März 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

könnt ich mich zu der Runde morgen noch dazu gesellen? Das klingt nämlich sehr verlockend 

Gruß Simon


----------



## fknobel (14. März 2012)

Von mir aus gerne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## till86 (14. März 2012)

Cool, dann sind wir schon zu Dritt


----------



## Saxen-Paule (14. März 2012)

Zu Viert!


----------



## fknobel (14. März 2012)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Zu Viert!



Top! Wollen wir dann zusammen zum Treffpunkt Radeln? 15:55 Maschiertor?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (14. März 2012)

Passt!


----------



## _session (14. März 2012)

wird ja immer besser  dann bis morgen 16.20 am Turm!


----------



## DerInge (17. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat jemand Lust in der kommenden Woche ne Tour zu machen?

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (18. März 2012)

Lust immer. Zeit ist die Frage. Wann willst du denn los?


----------



## Jetpilot (18. März 2012)

Wenn du gegen mittag/vormittag los willst, sag bescheid.


----------



## fknobel (19. März 2012)

Hi alle zusammen,

Ich wollte die Woche auch noch 1-2 mal los. Abfahrzeit ist meist so zwischen 17:00-17:30.

Wie wäre es mit Morgen?

Vg

Florian


----------



## till86 (19. März 2012)

Mi und Do wäre ich dabei, da ist das Wetter auch wieder was angenehmer!

gruß Till


----------



## DerInge (19. März 2012)

Finde Dienstag hört sich gut an!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (19. März 2012)

Dienstag ab halb 6 passt mir, mittwoch kann ich ab nachmittags und donnerstags entweder vormittags oder wieder so ab halb 6-6!


----------



## fknobel (19. März 2012)

Joa, dann Las doch morgen um halb sechs treffen!  Wie gehabt an der Bushaltestelle?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (19. März 2012)

Halten wir das mal fest...!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (20. März 2012)

Halb 6 wird glaub ich eng, viertel vor?!

@inge: wie siehts mit dir aus?


----------



## fknobel (20. März 2012)

Hi, ich muss leider kurzfristig passen für heute Abend! Mir ist was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (20. März 2012)

Okay, kommt vor..  vielleicht geht ja morgen was oder so...!

Gruß, Lars


----------



## Saxen-Paule (26. März 2012)

Jemand Lust auf ne spontane Runde heute? Gerne auch ab sofort


----------



## fknobel (26. März 2012)

Heute ist leider schlecht... wie wäre es mit Morgen vormittag?

Heute Abend gehts auch nich, da müssen wir die Präsentation für Morgen Finalisieren.


----------



## till86 (26. März 2012)

Hi Lars,

ich hab heute auch frei... nur bin voll am arsch vom WE! Evtl. könnte ich so gegen 15 Uhr starten!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (26. März 2012)

@florian: morgen schreib ich klausur, da ist das schlecht. Hab totalen budenkoller vom lernen, also will ich heut nochmal raus

@till: 15 uhr wär super!


----------



## till86 (26. März 2012)

Wäre es denn ok wenn wir von AC-Brand aus losfahren? Könnten uns dann auf dem Vennbahnweg treffen, das wäre dann hier:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...045447&vpsrc=6&num=10&abstate=A:actbar-saveto


----------



## Saxen-Paule (26. März 2012)

Klar kein Thema!

Dann 15 Uhr dort? Bis gleich!


----------



## till86 (26. März 2012)

Ja, passt! Also du fahrst oppenhoffalee oder bismarckstr. dann rothe erde und neben den ac-arkaden auf denn vennbahnweg, oder? Und vennbahnweg kennst du, weil dann komm ich dir einfach von brand entgegen!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (26. März 2012)

Ja genau! Dann bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (29. März 2012)

Hi alle zusammen,

Jemand lust und zeit heute Nachmittag eine kleine Runde zu drehen? So ab 17uhr...

Vg

Florian


----------



## till86 (29. März 2012)

Hey! Donnerstags fahre ich öfter mal mit den brand-riders.de! Start ist da immer 18 Uhr in Brand!


----------



## Jetpilot (30. März 2012)

Heute jemand ganz spontan unterwegs?


----------



## Stratowski (30. März 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Heute jemand ganz spontan unterwegs?



Du ließt keine E-Mails? 
Ich würde ne Runde fahren.
Grüße

Edit: Wenn noch jemand Lust hat, 17.15 an der Waldschä/enke


----------



## Jetpilot (1. April 2012)

Gleich jemand ne Runde kanonieren? Schieben oder Tour oder Schiebe-tour ist mir egal.


----------



## till86 (1. April 2012)

Hey, jemand lust auf ne längere Tour während der Ostertage? 

z.B. von AC nach Monschau... inkl. Trails und Abfahrten!!! 

Oder alternativ Rurtal nach Niedeggen Abenden!

gruß Till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (2. April 2012)

Hi,

Schade, Ostern bin ich schon verplant. Wollte aber Morgen oder Übermorgen (Di, Mi) noch mal los. Hat da vielleicht jemand lust und zeit?

Vg

Florian


----------



## till86 (2. April 2012)

Hi Florian,

wann wolltest du denn so los? Also Dienstag sieht gut aus bei mir!

Gruß Till


----------



## fknobel (2. April 2012)

Hi Till,

Dachte so an 17 Uhr... Dienstag wäre mir auch am Liebsten. Da ich Donnerstag schon wieder die nächste Tour auf dem Program hab...


----------



## till86 (2. April 2012)

und früher geht nicht? Ich mag abends die kälte nicht so... lieber Nachmittags-Sonne ;-)


----------



## fknobel (2. April 2012)

Ich komm halt erst um 16 Uhr im Büro los. Wäre also 16:30 das frühste was mach bar wäre, dann aber ohne zeit puffer. 

Würdest du dann in richtung DLE kommen (Walschenke z.B.)?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (3. April 2012)

Hey jungs!

Hab die woche leider kein bike in aachen und ostern bin ich auch schon verplant.(flowtrail stromberg)

Aber nächste Woche bin ich wieder verfügbar..!


----------



## till86 (3. April 2012)

Hi, Waldschenke ist super! Sollen wir uns dann da um 17.45 treffen? Dann treffen wir da noch ein paar Kollegen!

Gruß Till


----------



## fknobel (3. April 2012)

Jepp, perfekt! Dann kommt Lewin vielleicht auch noch mit nem Kumpel vorbei...

Also 17:45 an der Waldschenke, bis später!


----------



## till86 (3. April 2012)

Die Jungs von BC Martin Reiner und so sind auch dabei!!!


----------



## fknobel (3. April 2012)

Dann reden wir ja vom selben Haufen... Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (10. April 2012)

Moin!

Ostertage gut überstanden? Wer hat morgen ggn späten Nachmittag/abend Zeit? Vllt auch Donnerstag?

Gruß, Lars


----------



## Rain78 (10. April 2012)

Nabend,

ich bin 34 komme aus Würselen, und suche gleichgesinnte um ab und an durch die Wälder in und um Aachen/ Belgien zu düsen. Ich fahre gerne Traillastig, aber Hauptsache es macht Spaß  

Da ich beruflich öfters Unterwegs bin, ist es ab und an schwierig unter der Woche zu fahren aber dafür gibt es ja dann das Wochenende 

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja was....

Gruß,
Torsten


----------



## fknobel (11. April 2012)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ostertage gut überstanden? Wer hat morgen ggn späten Nachmittag/abend Zeit? Vllt auch Donnerstag?
> 
> Gruß, Lars



Hi,

Also Heute geht es bei mir leider nicht. Morgen sieht bis jetzt gut aus, kann ich aber auch erst gegen Mittag exakt sagen.

Vg

Florian


----------



## Saxen-Paule (12. April 2012)

Ich muss für heute leider doch passen, aber das Wetter is ja nicht so der Knaller. Nächste Woche!


----------



## fknobel (12. April 2012)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Ich muss für heute leider doch passen, aber das Wetter is ja nicht so der Knaller. Nächste Woche!



Jepp, passt mir auch ganz gut... nächste Woche muss aber mal wieder klappen!


----------



## MxMaleX (13. April 2012)

Hi, hat jemand am Wochenende Zeit und Lust eine Runde zu drehen?

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## fknobel (16. April 2012)

So Leute, Ostern ist vorbei und die Schoko-Eier wollen wieder abtrainiert werden! 

Wie schauts aus die Woche? Morgen gegen 17 Uhr ne ordentliche Runde drehen? (Ich such shcon mal wieder meine Wintersachen raus!). Alternativ würde bei mir auch Mittwoch und Donnerstag passen...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (16. April 2012)

Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag. Alles gut! Hauptsache mal wieder raus
Nur den Regen dens die ganze Woche haben soll brauch ich nicht. Aber das sieht man ja spontan, ob der kommt.
Morgen 17:00 können wir also mal festhalten!

EDIT: Hab da nen Termin übersehen. Heute kann ich erst ab 18 Uhr!


----------



## MOETER (17. April 2012)

Hallo,

unter Umständen würde ich auch gerne mal mitfahren wenn es recht ist? Vielleicht sogar heute. Till sagte mir am Samstag ihr seid ganz flott unterwegs. Ich könnte meist so ab ca. 17.00. Wo trefft ihr euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (17. April 2012)

Klar, ist recht! Wir treffen uns heute um 18:00 an dieser Bushaltestelle:

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.765847,6.081446&num=1&t=m&z=17


----------



## MOETER (17. April 2012)

Das passt prima, werde dann dort sein.


----------



## fknobel (23. April 2012)

Hi,

Wie siehts bei euch die Woche aus? Häte Mittwoch oder Donnerstag zeit. Morgen geht leider doch nicht bei mir...

Vg

Florian


----------



## maik_87 (23. April 2012)

also ich hätte heute und morgen uneingeschränkt zeit... gern auch ne lange tour.... :-D


----------



## Saxen-Paule (23. April 2012)

Ich wär morgen ggn Abend verfügbar, Mittwoch ähnlich. jeweils so grob ab 17:30

Donnerstag noch unklar.


----------



## maik_87 (23. April 2012)

Hmmmm..., musste heute für einen Nachtdienst übernehmen... Deshalb weiß ich nicht ob ich schon um 17:30uhr wieder fit bin... aber ich werde es versuchen.... Ich melde mich dann noch mal... Wo würden wir uns denn treffen?? Ponttor??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (24. April 2012)

Ponttor wär gut, meld dich dann einfach noch mal!


----------



## maik_87 (24. April 2012)

So ich bin schon wach.... Aber wenn das Wetter richtig mies ist fahre ich nicht... DAfür ist es einfach noch zu kalt...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (24. April 2012)

Seh ich genauso, ich würds erstmal unter Vorbehalt abblasen, falls sich nicht noch ganz gewaltig was tut


----------



## fknobel (24. April 2012)

Hi,

Auch wenn es aktuell so aussieht als ob es Morgen nicht viel besser wird...

Morgen 17:00-17:30 los? Ich hab gestern bis 2 Uhr geschraubt und muss dirngends Testen! Wetter ist mir fast egal so heiß bin ich...


----------



## maik_87 (24. April 2012)

das sehe ich auch so.. und gerade hat mich wieder meine arbeit angerufen das ich wieder eine nachtschicht übernehmen muss von daher wäre das sehr knapp geworden... schade.. wollte meinen neuen akku testen... naja dann ich meld mich die tage noch mal....


----------



## Saxen-Paule (25. April 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Auch wenn es aktuell so aussieht als ob es Morgen nicht viel besser wird...
> 
> Morgen 17:00-17:30 los? Ich hab gestern bis 2 Uhr geschraubt und muss dirngends Testen! Wetter ist mir fast egal so heiß bin ich...



Beim Testen bin ich gerne dabei Hab um 16:00 Uhr noch nen Termin in der Uni, kann nicht 100% sicher sagen wie lang das geht, 17:30 müsste ich aber eigentlich schaffen.


----------



## fknobel (25. April 2012)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Beim Testen bin ich gerne dabei Hab um 16:00 Uhr noch nen Termin in der Uni, kann nicht 100% sicher sagen wie lang das geht, 17:30 müsste ich aber eigentlich schaffen.



Passt, falls es kurzfristig später wird kannst ja kurz schreiben. Oder wollen wir direkt 18 Uhr sagen?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (25. April 2012)

Bleiben wir erstmal bei 17:30, wenns nicht hinhaut kriegst du rechtezitig ne SMS!

Bis später!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (26. April 2012)

Jemand Lust auf ne spontane Runde heute? Kann quasi ab sofort..


----------



## till86 (26. April 2012)

Hey,

hat denn jemand Samstag so ab 10 Uhr Lust und Zeit auf eine längere Tour in die Eifel!
Mein Nicolai scharrt schon mit den Hufen ;-) hab´s mit neuen Lagern und Antrieb belohnt und Komplettservice der Federgabel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (26. April 2012)

gerne gerne till86...,  diese frage wollte ich auch schon in den raum stellen...


----------



## till86 (26. April 2012)

Wir Treffen uns am Samstag um 10 Uhr in Brand am Brander Bahnhof, ist da am Vennbahnweg direkt an der ARAL.

Kannst auch hier gucken: www.brand-riders.de aber wir fahren nicht mit der großen Gruppe, sondern machen ne eigene!

gruß Till


----------



## maik_87 (27. April 2012)

hey hey..., weiß man schon was genaues wegen wetter... bleibt es wenigstens trocken??


----------



## till86 (27. April 2012)

Wetter ist voll ok... soll leicht Regnen bei Temperaturen um die 18°C
Und wenn man bei den Bedingungen nur Trails im Wald fährt die schön versteckt sind ist alles perfekt ;-)

Achso, wer am Montag 30.4. Lust und Zeit auf ne Tour hat kann sich gerne melden! 
Da ist auch morgens und mittags mal kein Regen vorhergesagt!!!

gruß Till


----------



## maik_87 (27. April 2012)

Naja wenn sich das Wetter hält und es morgen früh nicht regnet bin ich da....  

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## maik_87 (28. April 2012)

kann sein das ich paar minuten später da bin... bitte warten


----------



## fknobel (30. April 2012)

Hi,

Jemand lust Heute ab 16:15-16:30 ne kleine Runde zu drehen?

Vg

Florian


----------



## ThomasAC (3. Mai 2012)

Fährt heute noch jemand?


----------



## fknobel (3. Mai 2012)

Hi, 

Wollte gegen 17:30 los... kommst mit?

Vg

Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (7. Mai 2012)

Moin!

Nachdem ich letzte Woche mal wieder keine Zeit hatte, ziehts mich jetzt in den Wald! Di/Mi/Do hab ich Zeit. Mittwoch so ab 17:30, die anderen beiden Tage auch schon nachmittags. Wer hat Lust?


----------



## fknobel (7. Mai 2012)

Hi,

Mittwoch und Donnerstag wäre ich mit sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit auf jedenfall da bei... Morgen weis ich noch nicht. Bei mir würde es immer so ab halb fünf gehen.

Vg

Florian


----------



## Saxen-Paule (7. Mai 2012)

Dann können wir ja erstmal Mittwoch halb 6 festhalten?

Morgen jemand?


----------



## maik_87 (7. Mai 2012)

manchmal würde ich mir normale arbeitzeiten wünschen wenn ich das hier immer lese... naja hat alles vor und nachteile... hat den jemand zeit morgens / vormittags zu fahren, weil ich muss 16 uhr arbeiten...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (7. Mai 2012)

Ich könnte so ab 10:30. 16:00 muss ich auch wieder in der Uni sein, sollte also passen?


----------



## fknobel (9. Mai 2012)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja erstmal Mittwoch halb 6 festhalten?



Heute 18 Uhr wie gehabt an der Bushaltestelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (9. Mai 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Heute 18 Uhr wie gehabt an der Bushaltestelle?



Ja, passt. Aber gerne auch schon ne halbe Stunde früher


----------



## Rain78 (9. Mai 2012)

Jemand lust morgen Vormittag ab 11:30 Uhr ne Runde zu drehen!?
Treffpunkt wäre: Lütticher Str. ecke Ronheider Berg am Parkplatz

Gruß,
Torsten


----------



## doncanaille (9. Mai 2012)

hab ma ne frage an euch. fahrt ihr alle auch bei scheisswetter? bin in letzter zeit viel am 3ländereck die buckelpiste mit der abfahrt bis zu den schienen gefahren... is aber nurnoch matsch da soviele da fahren. wo gibts noch schöne trails?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (9. Mai 2012)

Scheißwetter nicht unbedingt. Darf halt nicht uas Kübeln gießen, dann machts keinen Spaß mehr, Aber nicht nur bei klarem Himmel
Komm doch einfach mal mit.

Fahren morgen wieder so gegen 17:00 ca., genaueres kommt morgen. Wer hat Lust?


----------



## doncanaille (9. Mai 2012)

hab bis kurz nach 17uhr uni. ab 17:30 wär ich dabei  kann 2 kollegen fragen ob die bock habn mitzukommn...


----------



## Rain78 (10. Mai 2012)

Würde schon gerne mal mitkommen, aber vielleicht ein anderes mal! Ich mache mich gleich auf den Weg, hab nämlich heute mal frei und muss das mal ausnutzen 

Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## fknobel (10. Mai 2012)

doncanaille schrieb:


> hab bis kurz nach 17uhr uni. ab 17:30 wär ich dabei  kann 2 kollegen fragen ob die bock habn mitzukommn...



Schaft ihr/du es um 18 Uhr an der Waldschenke zu sein? Dann würden Lars und ich schon gegen 17 Uhr starten und ne längere Anfahrt dahin machen...


----------



## doncanaille (10. Mai 2012)

Hoffe ihr lests rechtzeitig. Kumpl hat sich abgemeldet  muss auch noch paar dinge klaeren wegen muddertag. Plant also die tour ohne mich. Melde mich wenn ich wieder am start bin. Viel spass


----------



## fknobel (10. Mai 2012)

Kein Thema, kommst beim nächsten mal mit! 

Wir sind übrigens zu dritt Lars...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (10. Mai 2012)

Du machst es aber spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (10. Mai 2012)

LoL 

Es kommt noch die Caro mit, ist neu in Aachen und sucht noch ein paar Leut mit den sie mal fahren kann. Sie hat vorhin in der FB Gruppe geschrieben und gefragt... hab ihr einfach mal angebot das sie mit kommen kann.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (10. Mai 2012)

Das ist ja nett von dir  Bis später!

PS: Hab schon Hunger


----------



## Saxen-Paule (14. Mai 2012)

Geiles Wetter! Wie schauts aus heute und morgen?


----------



## fknobel (14. Mai 2012)

Heute gut, Morgen schlecht... so wohl bei mir als auch beim Wetter! 

Könnte heute aber erst ab 18 Uhr...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (14. Mai 2012)

Okay, heute 18 Uhr Bushaltestelle! Noch wer?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (21. Mai 2012)

Wie schauts die Woche aus? Im Prinzip kann ich jeden Tag, morgen siehts Wetter am besten aus...


----------



## fknobel (21. Mai 2012)

Hi,

Weis noch nicht genau wie es Mogren passt bei mir. Aber Mittwoch sollte auf jeden fall gehen...

Vg

Florian


----------



## fknobel (22. Mai 2012)

Also Heute wird das nix bei mir... Morgen ab 17 Uhrkönnte ich anbieten.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (22. Mai 2012)

Bei mir auch nicht. Morgen 17:45, vorher schaff ich net. Hoffentlich bleibts trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (22. Mai 2012)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Bei mir auch nicht. Morgen 17:45, vorher schaff ich net. Hoffentlich bleibts trocken



Ok, dann 17:45 Morgen. Treffpunkt wie gehabt...


----------



## Sledge.OC (23. Mai 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Ok, dann 17:45 Morgen. Treffpunkt wie gehabt...



Hallo liebe Leute!
Ich würde auch gerne mitfahren, wenn das geht. 
Die Haltestelle heißt "Reumontstraße", richtig?

Gruß, Sledge


----------



## fknobel (23. Mai 2012)

Klar kein Thema, kannst gerne mit kommen. Weis nicht genau wie die Haltestelle heißt, ist die in der Morzardstraße vor der Bahnunterführung auf der Innenstadtseite...


----------



## _session (25. Mai 2012)

Hat wer Lust auf eine schöne Runde am Samstag Vormittag?


----------



## doncanaille (25. Mai 2012)

wär dabei, kenn mich aber noch nicht so gut aus. würd also eher mitradeln. 10 uhr waldschenke?


----------



## _session (25. Mai 2012)

sorry, hat sich leider erledigt muss arbeiten.
Aber gerne nächste Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _session (28. Mai 2012)

Wer ist über die Pfingstwoche hier und hat Lust am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag Nachmittag ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## tante-else (28. Mai 2012)

hallo,
ich würde gerne mitfahren,mittwoch oder donnerstag hätte ich zeit.


----------



## fknobel (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Also ich wollte Heute eine runde drehen, wäre aber auch unter umständen Morgen und Donnerstag mit am start!

Wer hätte denn heute noch lust und zeit?

Vg

Florian


----------



## Saxen-Paule (29. Mai 2012)

Bin aktuell nicht in aachen, Donnerstag nachmittag wär ich aber dabei!


----------



## _session (29. Mai 2012)

na dann lass uns doch Donnerstag Nachmittag festhalten. Ich verspreche auch mit mehr Kondition an zu treten


----------



## tante-else (29. Mai 2012)

prima!
wie gesagt,ich bin gerne dabei und könnte ab 16.30uhr.
wo trefft ihr euch?
kann ich eventuell noch einen freund mitbringen?

grüsse


----------



## ThomasAC (31. Mai 2012)

Wer fährt nun heute wann und von wo los?


----------



## fknobel (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo ihr alle,

Wie sieht es heute bei euch aus? Ich kann leider erst ab 18:30 und wäre dann auch ehr für ne etwas längere runde (50km).


----------



## Saxen-Paule (31. Mai 2012)

Solange es trocken ist bin ich dabei. 16:30, 18:30... völlig egal 

EDIT: Ich sage dann mal 18:30 an der Bushaltestelle. Ist das jmd. zu spät?
EDIT2: Wie sieht eig das Wetter in Aachen gerade aus? Bin noch in Bonn.


----------



## _session (31. Mai 2012)

18:30 perfekt.

Wetter geht so. Der Himmel ist bedeckt aber ich hoffe dass es sich zum Nachmittag aufklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (31. Mai 2012)

OK, dann 18:30 an der Bushaltestelle wie gehabt.


----------



## _session (31. Mai 2012)

Bushaltestelle Bismarckturm oder die vor der Bahnüberführung (Mozartstraße)  Nehmt ihr Licht mit?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (31. Mai 2012)

Mozartstraße.

War die letzten Tage viel unterwegs, habe also nicht vor bis in die Dunkelheit zu fahren..  bis gleich!


----------



## ThomasAC (2. Juni 2012)

Fährt heute Nachmittag und/oder morgen Vormittag jemand eine kleine Runde?


----------



## _session (2. Juni 2012)

Morgen Nachmittag wäre ich dabei


----------



## JohG (2. Juni 2012)

Auf eine kleine knackige Runde mit ein paar Trails wäre ich dabei. Kenne mich hier nicht so besonders gut aus, deshalb lasse ich mir gerne noch was zeigen! Zeitlich bin ich flexibel.

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## _session (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo Johannes.
Ich würde es morgen einfach vom Wetter abmachen.
Sollte ja so ab 13 Uhr trocken sein. Dann können wir gerne
ne Runde drehen!

Simon


----------



## ThomasAC (3. Juni 2012)

Nachmittags habe ich keine Zeit mehr, außerdem zweifel ich gerade stark ob es überhaupt noch mal trocken wird.


----------



## JohG (3. Juni 2012)

Ich schätze auch es wird eher nichts bei dem Wetter. Abe vll kommt ja noch spontan die Sonne raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _session (3. Juni 2012)

Was habt  ihr denn gegen eine Schlammschacht 

Wenns jetzt nicht wieder richtig anfängt zu regnen 
würde ich so gegen 16 Uhr ne kleine Runde fahren.

Wer sich anschließen möchte ...


----------



## ThomasAC (3. Juni 2012)

Es regnet auch nicht, es nieselt.


----------



## fknobel (12. Juni 2012)

Huhu... alle aufwachen!

Die Langen Wochenenden sind vorbei, wie sieht es mit Fahren bei euch aus? 

Wollte Morgen und Donnerstag eine runde drehen, wer kommt mit?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (12. Juni 2012)

Ich laufe seit 10 Tagen auf Krücken, Mittelfußknochen gebrochen. Und das noch nichtmal beim biken

Ich bin also noch einige Wochen raus 

Aktueller Stand: Mitte August wieder vollgas

Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## fknobel (12. Juni 2012)

Ach du Schei****, gute besserung! Was hast gemacht?


----------



## _session (12. Juni 2012)

oje oje,

auf das alles schnell wieder zusammen wächst!

Ich wäre Donnerstag dabei, gerne auch schon heute ab 17.30 ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (12. Juni 2012)

Danke ihr beiden! 

War auf nem Konzert und bin beim rumhüpfen auf ne Flasche gesprungen und umgeknickt 
Dass man sich dabei was brechen kann hätte ich vorher auch nicht gedacht 
Naja mitte juli darf ich wohl wieder aufs rad, aber erstmal nur Straße...


----------



## fknobel (12. Juni 2012)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Danke ihr beiden!
> 
> War auf nem Konzert und bin beim rumhüpfen auf ne Flasche gesprungen und umgeknickt
> Dass man sich dabei was brechen kann hätte ich vorher auch nicht gedacht
> Naja mitte juli darf ich wohl wieder aufs rad, aber erstmal nur Straße...



Sach bescheid, dann fahren wir mal ein paar Hardtail runden auf der Straße zum Training...


----------



## _session (14. Juni 2012)

Wer würde denn heute am späten Nachmittag mit ne Runde drehen?


----------



## fknobel (14. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Ich hätte lust, kann aber erstab 18:30...


----------



## _session (14. Juni 2012)

Gerne auch 18:30 aber dann kann ich leider nur ne kleinere Runde so bis 20:00 Uhr


----------



## fknobel (14. Juni 2012)

_session schrieb:


> Gerne auch 18:30 aber dann kann ich leider nur ne kleinere Runde so bis 20:00 Uhr



Es gibt eine kleine plan änderung. Wir treffen uns mit ein paar Leuten um 18:45 an der Waldschenke. Wenn du möchtest kannst gerne mitfahren...


----------



## _session (14. Juni 2012)

Klar gerne  habt ihr schon konkrete Vorstellung über die länge der Tour? Nur damit ich weiß auf was ich mich einstellen muss


----------



## fknobel (14. Juni 2012)

Nix langes, denke so 25km ca...


----------



## JohG (14. Juni 2012)

ich hätte auch Bock! Waldschenke ist das Restaurant oben an der Lütticher? Treffen am Wanderparkplatz oder direkt an der Schenke?


----------



## fknobel (14. Juni 2012)

Joa... wahr ne geile runde! Nächste Woche wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohG (14. Juni 2012)

hat bock gemacht! gerne wieder


----------



## ThomasAC (20. Juni 2012)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## fknobel (20. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Leider nicht, bin lange im Büro. Aber morgen eventuell... so ab 18 Uhr ca.


----------



## till86 (22. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ich biete diesen Samstag eine Tour an! Start 10 Uhr Brander-Bahnhof.

Tour: ca. 50 -60 km, 5- 6 Stunden,
fast nur Trails und viel Spaß!!!

Es geht natürlich in die Eifel! Eifelsetig, Hasslebachgraben...

Gruß Till


----------



## TomatoAc (22. Juni 2012)

Welche Stationen vom Eifelsteig willst du denn fahren? Ich bin den mal bis Monschau ca. gefahren und fand ihn echt langweilig, vor allem das Stück ab Roetgen ist ja mal richtig ätzend.


----------



## till86 (23. Juni 2012)

Hey, fahr einfach mit! Also langweilig wird dir bestimmt nicht! Kenne mich da auch gut aus... Ich fahr auch nur Eifelsteig wenn das richtige Trails sind, die sich auch lohnen!!! Und bis Roetgen gibt´s ein paar super Stücke, wie z.B. die Holzstege bei Struffelt ist wie ne Nortshoreanlage ;-) oder am dreilägerbach und Schleebachgraben und ab Roetgen kann man den Steinbachgraben fahren... da ist nix langweilig! 

Eifelsteig nach Karte abzufahren ist echt nicht toll! Wie gesagt, da gibt´s oft besser alternativen!

Gruß Till


----------



## TomatoAc (25. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, Samstag konnte ich leider nicht, aber ich werds mal im Hinterkopf behalten, auch wenn ich eigentlich nicht so der Tourenfahrer bin und meistens unter 30km bleibe


----------



## _session (25. Juni 2012)

Am Mittwoch gegen 19 Uhr jemand Lust und Zeit ne Runde zu fahren?


----------



## _session (1. Juli 2012)

Heute ab 18 Uhr jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## myflash (1. Juli 2012)

Wie schnell bist du (ihr) denn unterwegs? Fahre noch nicht so lange und bin dementsprechend nicht der schnellste auf den Trails 
Wenn das kein Problem ist wäre ich dabei.

Grüße
Tobi


----------



## _session (1. Juli 2012)

Ach der schnellste will auch keiner umbedingt sein..

Hab nicht mehr geschafft vorher hier rein zu gucken und bin schon vorher  los, aber ich sag nächstes mal wieder bescheid und dann kommst du mit  

Grüße

Simon


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (2. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute ,
Fknobel hat mir den link nach hier geschickt ! Ich komme aus Düren und würde am We mal ne Tour mitfahren ! 
Ist etwas geplant ???
MfG
Ingo


----------



## fknobel (3. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Also ob ich am WE in Aachen binw eis ich noch nicht. Wollte aber eventuell Heute los... denke so gegen 18 Uhr.

Jemand lust und zeit?


----------



## myflash (3. Juli 2012)

Ich wäre dabei! 18 Uhr Waldschenke dann?


----------



## fknobel (3. Juli 2012)

Sagen wir 18:15 an der Waldschenke... brauch ein paar Minuten länger da hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (3. Juli 2012)

Wichtig!

Für Heute gibts ne änderung! Wir treffen uns zum Biken im Wurmtal... daher müssen wir allerspätestens um 17:15 hier in Aachen los, da wir erst mal knapp 9km anfahrt haben. Ergo, 17:00 Treffen am Elisenbrunnen! Ich warte höchstens bis 17:05...


----------



## till86 (5. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Sonntag 10 Uhr kann ich eine Tour von Brand aus anbieten!
Ca. 60 km trails trails trails... es geht kurz und knackig in die Eifel!

www.brand-ride.blogspot.com

Gruß Till


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (5. Juli 2012)

till86 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Sonntag 10 Uhr kann ich eine Tour von Brand aus anbieten!
> Ca. 60 km trails trails trails... es geht kurz und knackig in die Eifel!
> ...



Hey Till,
da werde ich mich euch mal anschlieÃen hÃ¶rt sich gut an trails trails trails ððð!  
Wo trifft man sich den in Brand ??? Komme mit dem Pkw !
MfG
Ingo


----------



## till86 (5. Juli 2012)

Hi Ingo,

Treffen uns mit der Gruppe um 10 Uhr hier: Link

Ist sowas wie ein kleiner "Dorf-Platz"
Für´s Navi: Buschstraße 6, 52078 Aachen

Gruß Till


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (5. Juli 2012)

till86 schrieb:


> Hi Ingo,
> 
> Treffen uns mit der Gruppe um 10 Uhr hier: Link
> 
> ...



Alles klar vielen dank für die Info !!!
Wir sehen uns Sonntag !
Gruß Ingo


----------



## muschi (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo Till, ich hätte Sonntag Zeit, kann ich mitfahren?


----------



## pillehille (7. Juli 2012)

je nach Wetterlage bin ich auch am Start


----------



## till86 (8. Juli 2012)

Hi, denke das Wetter ist ok, solange wir nicht im Regen losfahren müssen ;-) 

@ malario klar kannst du mitfahren!

Gruß Till


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (8. Juli 2012)

till86 schrieb:


> Hi, denke das Wetter ist ok, solange wir nicht im Regen losfahren müssen ;-)
> 
> @ malario klar kannst du mitfahren!
> 
> Gruß Till



Guten morgen Till,

Kannst du mir bitte bis 9 Uhr sagen ob wir starten ! Ich muss dann los fahren um pünktlich zu sein !
Bis gleich !!!

MfG
Ingo !


----------



## CA_AC (8. Juli 2012)

till86 schrieb:


> Hi Ingo,
> 
> Treffen uns mit der Gruppe um 10 Uhr hier: Link
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (8. Juli 2012)

till86 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Sonntag 10 Uhr kann ich eine Tour von Brand aus anbieten!
> Ca. 60 km trails trails trails... es geht kurz und knackig in die Eifel!
> ...



Der Regen hat aufgehört wie schön, ich weiss garnicht mehr was trocken ist.


----------



## till86 (8. Juli 2012)

Hi, 

ja wir starten!

es kommen auch ein paar leute aus mönchengladbach, da kann man leider nicht absagen ;-)


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (8. Juli 2012)

till86 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja wir starten!
> 
> es kommen auch ein paar leute aus mÃ¶nchengladbach, da kann man leider nicht absagen ;-)



Hi Till ,
War ne echt Hammer mÃ¤Ãig geile Tour  ! Nicht zu viel versprochen trails trails trails ððð!!!
Bin demnÃ¤chst bestimmt wieder dabei !
Alles gute die 29er Dreckschleuder ð!
MfG 
Ingo


----------



## muschi (8. Juli 2012)

Da stimme ich dem Ingo voll und ganz zu


----------



## Saxen-Paule (8. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich das hier lese muss ich einfach nur  !

In einer Woche darf ich wohl immerhin wieder Straße fahren.
Also: freiwillige vor


----------



## till86 (8. Juli 2012)

Hey, Danke! Ihr dürft auch alle wieder mitfahren ;-) Das Tempo war echt super, dafür das wir ne 10 Mann Gruppe waren!!! Selten so ne gute Gruppendynamik gehabt! Hier noch ein paar nette Bilder: http://www.brand-ride.blogspot.de/

Gruß Till


----------



## ThomasAC (8. Juli 2012)

Respekt, bei dem Wetter. Wieviel km waren es denn insgesamt?


----------



## till86 (8. Juli 2012)

58.32 km und 800 hm... 3:24 Std. Fahrzeit 
aber was mehr rein gehauen hat, waren die Trails...


----------



## 2014macHartmann (9. Juli 2012)

Top! Gefällt mir!!! habt ihr die Tour per GPS aufgenommen? Ist der Track wo zu bekommen?

Gruß Denis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## till86 (10. Juli 2012)

Hi Denis,

denke nicht, ich kann mich nicht erinnern das jemand die Tour aufgezeichet hat.
Aber die Tour fahren wir bestimmt nochmal!!!

Also wenn du Lust und Zeit hast meld dich einfach, ich bin dann dein GPS Gerät ;-)

Gruß Till


----------



## 2014macHartmann (10. Juli 2012)

Super mach ich  Komm dann auf dich zurück. Werde erst mal meinen Ringfinger heilen lassen...;( denke ca. 3-4 Wochen noch, dann kann ich wieder Fahren. welches Wetter ist mir egal 

erst TomTom dann Andro und jetzt Till HiHiHi


----------



## till86 (13. Juli 2012)

Hi, morgen jemand Lust auf ne längere Tour in die Eifel? Geht nach Widau, Rohren, Monschau....
Start 10 Uhr in AC-Brand, alles weiter hier: http:\\www.brand-riders.de


----------



## muschi (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo Till, ich muss leider das ganze Wochenende arbeiten, aber nächste Woche bin ich dabei.


----------



## fknobel (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Wollte Morgen abend wieder los, so gegen 17:30-18:00. Knapp 3-3,5 Stunden und etwas Strecke machen mit dem Enduro. Ergo sollte man sich auf knapp 40km+ und einige hm einstellen.

Wer hat lust und zeit? 

Vg

Florian


----------



## pillehille (16. Juli 2012)

Hi, 
wo gehts denn los. Ich kann erst so gegen 17.15 in Brand losfahren.
Wo solls grob hingehen? Stadtwald oder Eifel
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (16. Juli 2012)

Dacht daran erst so in richtung DLR und von dort aus zum Aachner Stadtwald rüber und weiter in richtung Pionierquelle. Von dort aus dann vielleicht noch kurz in richtung Eifel randgebiet...  sollen halt min 40km mit knapp 1000hm zusammen kommen. 

Ich Fahr in 4 Wochen in die Alpen und will mich jetzt gezielt an längere Touren mit ordentlich hm gewöhnen. Kondizion ist zwar Theoretisch da. Aber da geht noch was...


----------



## muschi (16. Juli 2012)

Wo trefft ihr euch denn?


----------



## fknobel (16. Juli 2012)

Ich schlag jetzt einfach mal Maschiertor vor... ist denk ich am einfachsten zu finden.


----------



## muschi (16. Juli 2012)

Ich bin dabei, alternativ würde ich auch Waldschenke nehmen.
Ist 18.00 okay.


----------



## fknobel (16. Juli 2012)

Dann komm doch zur Walschenke, dürfte für dich besser passen. Ich oder wir sind dann um 18:00 da.


----------



## muschi (16. Juli 2012)

Wird so gemacht.


----------



## pillehille (16. Juli 2012)

gut, ich werde wahrscheinlich auch da sein.
ansonsten meld ich mich nochmal


----------



## fknobel (17. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Ist zwar heute nicht Ideal, würde aber trotzdem fahren! Kann aber sein das ich erst 18:05-18:10 an der Waldschenke bin. Komm erst gegen 17 Uhr auf der Arbeit los und muss noch nach Hause und mich umziehen in dann zur Walschenke... könnte also knapp werden mit Punkt 18 Uhr.

Vg

Florian


----------



## muschi (17. Juli 2012)

Ich bin da


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (17. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute ,

Am Samstag  mÃ¶chte ich euch eine Tour Ã¼ber die Trails von DÃ¼ren Niddgen Schmidt Bergstein und Obermaubach anbieten !
Es sind ca 60 km und 1000 hm ! Ich denke es ist fÃ¼r jeden was dabei !
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz am SchloÃ Burgau um 11 Uhr !
Von-Aue - StraÃe 1 52355 DÃ¼ren !
WÃ¼rde mich freuen wenn ein paar Leute von der Wildschweintour wieder dabei !
Und natÃ¼rlich noch andere Bike VerrÃ¼ckte ððð!!!

GruÃ Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (17. Juli 2012)

Hört sich gut an, Till sag was.


----------



## till86 (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo Ingo,

bin dabei, danke für das Angebot! Werner und Philipp bestimmt auch.

Ich überlegen nur noch ob ich von Brand aus losfahren soll... denn alleine die Anfahrt hat schon ein paar nette Trails wie Wehebachtalsperre, Thönbachtal, die Abfahrt nach Gey, über Kufferath zum Treffpunkt! Ca. 40 km.
Und dann geht´s erst richtig los ;-)...

Sonst noch ein verrückter, der die Idee hat? (natürlich auch wetter abhängig)
Evtl. Mario? du bist doch top Fit! Ist auch immer ne Herausforderung ;-)

Gruß Till


----------



## pillehille (18. Juli 2012)

Ja ich denke ich bin auch dabei. 
Sollten dann gegen 8 spätestens in Brand starten.
Ich mache es aber auch vom Wetter abhängig.
Gruss Philipp


----------



## till86 (18. Juli 2012)

Ok. Der Werner ist auch dabei, fährt aber von Düren aus los und kann uns nach der Tour bis Brand mitnehmen! Also haben wir dann nur die Anfahrt!!! Joa, 8 Uhr reicht locker!!! Die Anfahrt ist nur halb so krass wie nach Heimbach oder Gemünd!


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (18. Juli 2012)

till86 schrieb:


> Ok. Der Werner ist auch dabei, fÃ¤hrt aber von DÃ¼ren aus los und kann uns nach der Tour bis Brand mitnehmen! Also haben wir dann nur die Anfahrt!!! Joa, 8 Uhr reicht locker!!! Die Anfahrt ist nur halb so krass wie nach Heimbach oder GemÃ¼nd!



Hi Leute,
Ich find es echt cool das ihr alle kommt !
Aber eure fitniss in Ehren ! Es werden wirklich ein paar lange Anstiege in der Tour drin sein !
Ãberlegt euch die Anfahrt von Brandt nochmal .
Wenn ihr kommt von Brandt aus allen Respekt  !
Wir sehen uns Samstag ððð!

MfG
Ingo


----------



## till86 (18. Juli 2012)

Ist dann ne Herausforderung ;-) Ne, aber die Anfahrt sollte echt kein Problem sein, bei der letzten Tour haben wir sogar die Anfahrt nach Heimbach über Schmidt mit 1000 hm in kauf genommen... und dann ging es erst mal hoch nach Maria-Wald bis Gemünd nach Hellental und wieder nach Brand zurück! Das Ergebnis 2700 hm und 160 km. Bei der Wildschweintour waren auch ein paar Anfänger dabei, für die kommt das natürlich nicht in Frage. Die werden auch von Düren aus starten.

Gruß Till


----------



## muschi (18. Juli 2012)

Okay 8 Uhr bei dir Till.


----------



## till86 (18. Juli 2012)

Cool! Mario der verrückte ist auch dabei   ;-)
Aber du bist ja auch fit!

Dann bis Samstag!


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (18. Juli 2012)

malario schrieb:


> Okay 8 Uhr bei dir Till.



Respekt !!!!
Ich freu mich auf Samstag !!!
Happy Trails ððð!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonic (19. Juli 2012)

Hi. Gibt es hier auch Leute die MTB fahren oder macht Ihr immer nur so Trekkingtouren?


----------



## 2014macHartmann (19. Juli 2012)

zonic schrieb:


> Hi. Gibt es hier auch Leute die MTB fahren oder macht Ihr immer nur so Trekkingtouren?



Trekking??? laut Bildern der Jungs, ist das MTB+!!!


----------



## fknobel (19. Juli 2012)

zonic schrieb:


> Hi. Gibt es hier auch Leute die MTB fahren oder macht Ihr immer nur so Trekkingtouren?



Du bist ja auch ein Spaßvogel... gleich mal beim ersten Beitrag in einem Forum so nen Spruch vom Stabel lassen ist nicht gerade der bringer um sich vorzustellen! 

Kannst ja gerne mal mit kommen, dann wirst schon sehen das wir hier von Mountainbiking reden...


----------



## till86 (19. Juli 2012)

Er ist bestimmt verwirrt weil einige 29er fahren!
Große laufräder = Trekking-Rad...


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (19. Juli 2012)

till86 schrieb:


> er ist bestimmt verwirrt weil einige 29er fahren!
> GroÃe laufrÃ¤der = trekking-rad...



ððð


----------



## muschi (19. Juli 2012)

Ich stelle mich zonic, lass die Hosen runter.
Ich fahre jedes Gelände und jeden Trail auch bei jeden Rennen mit einem 29er Hardtail mit Starrgabel.
Danach bist du ganz ruhig und willst häufiger Trekkingtouren fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonic (19. Juli 2012)

Sehr aufmerksam von Dir Florian.
Mein erstes Posting war nicht als Wertung gemeint. Ihr seit bestimmt alles klasse MTBlerInnen und jeder soll das fahren womit er mag.
Ich habe halt keine Lust auf stundenlange Ausfahrten mit etlichen Waldautobahnkilometern. Auch wenn dann hier und da mal ein paar nette Trails dabei sind.
Leider kenn ich mich nur hier im Dreiländerdeck ganz gut aus und da reichen mir 3h - 4h. 10 Minuten von der Wohnung aus bis zum ersten Trail und dann einfach Spaß haben.
Um mal in anderen Gebieten zu fahren würde ich lieber mit dem Zug oder PKW anreisen.
Viel Spaß auf Eurer Tour!


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (19. Juli 2012)

zonic schrieb:


> Sehr aufmerksam von Dir Florian.
> Mein erstes Posting war nicht als Wertung gemeint. Ihr seit bestimmt alles klasse MTBlerInnen und jeder soll das fahren womit er mag.
> Ich habe halt keine Lust auf stundenlange Ausfahrten mit etlichen Waldautobahnkilometern. Auch wenn dann hier und da mal ein paar nette Trails dabei sind.
> Leider kenn ich mich nur hier im DreilÃ¤nderdeck ganz gut aus und da reichen mir 3h - 4h. 10 Minuten von der Wohnung aus bis zum ersten Trail und dann einfach SpaÃ haben.
> ...



Naja zonic ,
wer als Mtbler fÃ¤hrt schon gerne kilometerlang auf einer schÃ¶nen breiten Wab ! 
Vielleicht wenn man sich fÃ¼r nen Marathon fit machen will und nicht unbedingt das Risiko eingehen will um sich langzumachen  und dabei zu verletzten !
Ich denke das wir hier in unserer Ecke der Eifel reichlich Trails haben die wirklich anspruchsvoll und knackig sind !
Man muss halt nur mal rechts und links in den Wald gucken und nicht immer den rotweiÃen Schilder mit nem Rad drauf folgen ð!
Ich  denke das man nicht weit mit dem Zug oder dem Auto fahren muss um am We SpaÃ zu haben !
Aber jeder halt wie er meint !
Happy trails 
29er Trailjunkie ð


----------



## fknobel (19. Juli 2012)

zonic schrieb:


> Sehr aufmerksam von Dir Florian.
> Mein erstes Posting war nicht als Wertung gemeint. Ihr seit bestimmt alles klasse MTBlerInnen und jeder soll das fahren womit er mag.
> Ich habe halt keine Lust auf stundenlange Ausfahrten mit etlichen Waldautobahnkilometern. Auch wenn dann hier und da mal ein paar nette Trails dabei sind.
> Leider kenn ich mich nur hier im Dreiländerdeck ganz gut aus und da reichen mir 3h - 4h. 10 Minuten von der Wohnung aus bis zum ersten Trail und dann einfach Spaß haben.
> ...



Was hast du für eine Antwort erwartet nach deinem ersten Kommentar? 

Im Übrigen, wir sind teilweise mehrfach die Woche im DLE Bereich unterwegs... und ich rede nicht von Forstautobahnen fahren.


----------



## rollerhotte (20. Juli 2012)

... und nicht nur am DLE macht MTB Spass...


----------



## till86 (21. Juli 2012)

Morgen, das Wetter sieht mal freundlicher aus. 
Für alle die eine Anfahrt mit dem Rad geplant haben, wir starten um 8 Uhr in Brand!!!
Sind dann um 11 Uhr am Treffpunkt Schloss Burgau wo es dann mit der kompletten Gruppe weiter geht!

Gruß Till


----------



## till86 (23. Juli 2012)

So, hier der Link zu den Bildern!

http://www.brand-ride.blogspot.de/2012/07/eifel-tour-samstag-210712.html

Danke Ingo für die super zusammengestellte Tour!!!
Das war wieder ein Bikewochenende vom Feinsten.


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (23. Juli 2012)

till86 schrieb:


> So, hier der Link zu den Bildern!
> 
> http://www.brand-ride.blogspot.de/2012/07/eifel-tour-samstag-210712.html
> 
> ...


Hi Till ,
immer wieder gerne !
War echt genial  !!! 
Die Bilder von der Sonntag Tour werden leider nicht richtig angezeigt .
Gruß Ingo


----------



## muschi (23. Juli 2012)

Hey Ingo läuft das Rad wieder? Das müssen wir häufiger machen.
Demnächst mal bei mir, dann kriegt ihr mal ne Packung holländische Schweiz.


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (23. Juli 2012)

malario schrieb:


> Hey Ingo läuft das Rad wieder? Das müssen wir häufiger machen.
> Demnächst mal bei mir, dann kriegt ihr mal ne Packung holländische Schweiz.



Hi Mario,
Leider noch nicht und das bei dem geilem Wetter :-( !
Holländische Schweiz hört sich gut an )!
Bist du bei der gemünd Tour dabei ??

@till die Bilder gehen auch von Sonntag !!! War auch wieder nicht schlecht was man da so sieht )) !

Wir sehen uns !
Gruß Ingo


----------



## muschi (23. Juli 2012)

Wann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (23. Juli 2012)

malario schrieb:


> Wann



Samstag oder Sonntag steht noch nicht fest ! Bei geht es nur samstags ! kann den aber auch noch nicht zu 100% Zusagen !


----------



## muschi (23. Juli 2012)

Bei mir geht auch nur Samstag und keine 150km wie letzten Samstag.
Habe Sonntag auch noch ein paar km in Verabredung.
Till und Phillip sagt was.


----------



## till86 (23. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Mario, Respekt! Gibt nur wenige die sich sowas antun 
also für Samstag kann ich 2 Touren anbieten.
Hab heute noch fleißig Trails gesucht und gefunden!

Tour 1:
Von Brand aus nach Monschau!
Rotegen, Konzen, Belgenbacher-Mühle, Alsodorfer-Kreuz, Widau...Ruhrtal nach Monschau und dann Mützenich Steeling durchs hohe Venn zurück!
Da kann ich Trails ohne Ende einbauen!!!
90 - 110 km, 1700 - 1800 hm

Tour 2:
Start/Ziel in Gemünd (Anfahrt mit dem Auto): 60 km, 1600 hm
Auch nur Trails!
Problem: Ich bin die Tour erst 1 mal gefahren... und weiss nicht ob der Bernd mitkommt, der hat die Tour zusammen gestellt!

So, und Mittwoch wollten wir im Aachener Wald biken gehen! Das schöne Wetter macht ja so einiges wieder fahrbar!!!

Treffpunkt: Mittwoch 17.30 Pionierquelle oder 18.00 Uhr Waldschenke!
Wer hat Lust?

Gruß Till


----------



## till86 (23. Juli 2012)

Achso, wir einigen uns auf eine Tour am Samstag!!!
Da soll das Wetter auch noch ok sein, also 24 °C da ist was regen auch egal!


----------



## muschi (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo Till, ich bin dabei, 18oo Waldschenke ist perfekt.


----------



## till86 (24. Juli 2012)

Hi Mario, wie sieht es denn aus wenn du 17.30 zur Pionierquelle kommst? 18.00 Uhr waldschenke schaffen wir nicht! oder ist 18.15 -18.30 an den Sieben Wege ok? Können von daus direkt auf die Trails...


----------



## muschi (25. Juli 2012)

Ich versuche 17.30 Pionierquelle zu schaffen.


----------



## till86 (25. Juli 2012)

Ja, ok! Super! Dann sagen wir 17.30 - 17.45!!! Wir warten dann da an der Seilbahn, wo auch die Hütte steht.
Das ist auch einfacher, weil wir kommen irgendwann auch an der Waldschenke an... nur über viele Trails ;-)... und dann kann man nicht genau sagen wann! Deswegen ist Pionierquelle einfacher!

Dann bis später!


----------



## fknobel (25. Juli 2012)

Mmm... wollte heute ja auch los. Wer ist denn alles da bei? Frage wegen dem Tempo, ihr beiden (Mario und und du Till) seit ja schon ziemlich zügig unterwegs! Das ganze bringt mir Trainings mässig nichts wenn ich die ganze zeit auf anschlag fahren muss... zu mal ich gestern schon 53km mit dem Enduro Bock unterwegs war. 

Zeit würde passen bei mir... Treffpunkt Pionierquelle kenne ich grob. Hast da zufällig Google Koordinaten, Till?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## till86 (25. Juli 2012)

Hi Florain, 

kannst gerne mitkommen!
Also Rennen fahren wollen wir heute nicht! Soll mehr eine Spaß-Runde werden ohne weite Ziele... und da sind auch noch die mitfahren auf die wir gerne Rücksicht nehmen!

hier der Link:

https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...p=0&sz=18&t=m&z=16&lci=com.panoramio.all,bike


----------



## till86 (25. Juli 2012)

so, nochmal was genauer: https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...g=ptk&mra=mift&mrsp=0&sz=19&t=m&z=16&lci=bike


----------



## fknobel (25. Juli 2012)

Alles klar, dann ist es genau da wo ich vermuhtet hab. Bin dann gegen 17:30 da!


----------



## muschi (25. Juli 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann ist es genau da wo ich vermuhtet hab. Bin dann gegen 17:30 da!


  hey Flo ich hab nen Rippenprellung, heute geht alles gannnnnz ruhig.


----------



## muschi (27. Juli 2012)

Morgen früh Fahren?


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (27. Juli 2012)

malario schrieb:


> Morgen früh Fahren?



Ja ich bin dabei !!! ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (30. Juli 2012)

Hey,

Hab gerade mit Mario gesprochen. Morgen solls wieder ne kleine Feierabendrunde geben!? 

Könnte so ab 17:00-17:30. Treffpunkt ist mir relativ egal...


----------



## ChaotAC (30. Juli 2012)

Knurr, leider heute, morgen und Mittwoch auch noch Spätschicht, schade...


----------



## fknobel (30. Juli 2012)

Ich geh die Woche noch min. 2x. Nehm dich dann egrne noch mal mit...


----------



## till86 (30. Juli 2012)

Hi, bin auch dabei!

Hier das ist bestimmt auch ne coole Runde: http://www.ride-wild.de/index.php?o...oescher&catid=35:mtb-tourenberichte&Itemid=56

Zumindest auf den Bildern sieht das nach viel Spaß aus!!!


----------



## muschi (30. Juli 2012)

Tach Jungs,
Vorschlag, 17.00 Pionierquelle, Till führt uns zum Dreiländereck,danach übernehme ich die Mergellandroute.

Sagt was!


----------



## till86 (30. Juli 2012)

Hi Mario,

17 Uhr schaff ich leider nicht wegen der Arbeit! Aber 18 Uhr passt, wäre das auch ok?

Wie sieht es denn sonst mit Mittwoch aus? Da bin ich was früher von der Arbeit zurück!

Gruß Till


----------



## muschi (30. Juli 2012)

Dann lass uns das Ding doch auf 2 Tage verteilen.
Morgen 18.00 Pionierquelle, Übermorgen wann immer du kannst Dreiländereck Schranke. Was sagst du Florian, Phillip.


----------



## till86 (30. Juli 2012)

Ok, passt! Morgen ne Tour ins Dreiländereck ist gut, dann bis Gemmenich und evtl. Lontzen... aber ich kenne mich da nicht so gut aus. Deswegen Mario, darfst du von Anfang an die Tour machen! Dein Revier ;-) 

Können dann morgen auch wegen Mittwoch gucken!


----------



## fknobel (31. Juli 2012)

Moin,

Klingt gut! Dann 18 Uhr Pionierquelle... 

Bis heute abend!


----------



## pillehille (31. Juli 2012)

sorry, 
kann diese Woche gar nicht wegen einem Kurztrip nach München
euch viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## till86 (31. Juli 2012)

Hey, sorry!

Bei mir passt es heute zeitlich leider doch nicht mehr...  Kann nur morgen, dann aber auch schon ab 17 Uhr, und das wetter soll auch sehr gut werden!

viel Spaß euch!

Gruß Till


----------



## muschi (1. August 2012)

Hallo Till biete Mergelland an, wann und wo.
Florian rede.


----------



## fknobel (1. August 2012)

Joa... wie du ja unschwer gestern Mitbekommen hast, bin ich stark "Entschleunigt". Zum glück hat mein LRS Spezi schon zugesagt das er den Schaden auf jeden fall bis zum 15. August Repariert bekommt und ich mit dem Jekyll in die Alpen kann! 

Werde daher heute ne runde mit dem Hardtail alleine drehen... schön mein eigenes Tempo im GA1 Bereich, muss auch mal sein.


----------



## muschi (1. August 2012)

jaja der fotoschlumpf lässt grüssen


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (1. August 2012)

malario schrieb:


> jaja der fotoschlumpf lässt grüssen



Hi Leute ,
wie sieht es am We aus ??? 
Mein Bike ist wieder am Start )) !!!
Samstag wäre am besten !!! 
Oder wir drehen ne runde bei mir !!!


----------



## muschi (1. August 2012)

Bin dabei, Till plant was für Samstag.


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (1. August 2012)

malario schrieb:


> Bin dabei, Till plant was für Samstag.



Ok !!!
Jetzt gehts zur Anna )) 
Bis Samstag bin ich hoffentlich wieder fit !
Bis Samstag !!!


----------



## till86 (1. August 2012)

Hi Jungs!

von mir aus können wir Samstag die Tour bei dir nochmal fahren, diesmal komplett!

Oder der Mario macht ne Tour durch den AC-Wald (da nehmen wir dann alles mit ;-) Jazz, Funk und Bahn... ), Preuswald, Dreiländereck und Gemmenich (ist dann die Limburg Ecke -> kennt auch nur Tour-Guide Marion). Auch sehr schön!

Als Alternative... hätte ich noch die Tour nach Monschau! Aber hatte mit Mario schon überlegt uns Sonntag dahin auf den Weg zu machen...


Ich bin für alles offen! 

3 super Angebote, alles mit viel Trails und Spaß!!!

Der Werner ist Samstag auch dabei und bringt noch ein paar Kollegen mit!

Gruß Till


----------



## muschi (1. August 2012)

Also ich kann Samstag den ganzen Tag, und bringe viellecht noch jemanden mit.
Sonntag muss ich mich dann aber zurücknehmen, das ist der Deal mit der Liebsten.
Ich würde gerne in die Eifel fahren, Till ist Guide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mali5 (2. August 2012)

...habe den thread mal quergelesen und würde mich versuchsweise gerne mal anschliessen. Wo startet ihr üblicherweise?


----------



## till86 (2. August 2012)

Hi,

überlicherweise

AC-Brand, Pionierquelle, Waldschenke oder Düren Niederau

kommt ganz darauf an wo es hingeht!

Wo wohnst du denn?

Gruß Till


----------



## 2014macHartmann (2. August 2012)

till86 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs!
> 
> Als Alternative... hätte ich noch die Tour nach Monschau! Aber hatte mit Mario schon überlegt uns Sonntag dahin auf den Weg zu machen...
> Ich bin für alles offen!
> ...



Hi zusammen, 

wenn Ihr Sonntag Richtung Monschau Radelt, könntet Ihr uns gern Bescheid geben. Wollen auch eine runde drehen  hier und da können wir euch, vielleicht noch die eine oder andere ecke zeigen 

Gruß Denis


----------



## till86 (2. August 2012)

Joa, ist ne gute Idee!!! Letzte Woche sind wir leider nicht so weit gekommen... wegen Überschwemmungen auf den Trails! 

Sonntag bin ich dabei! Wo, und wann fahrt ihr los? Ich schließe mich euch dann an!

Gruß Till


----------



## mali5 (2. August 2012)

till86 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> überlicherweise
> 
> ...




Wohne im schönen Roetgen. 

Wenn's Richtung Eifel/Monschau geht, würde ich mich erst recht gerne anschliessen.

Fehlt noch Startzeit und -ort.


----------



## till86 (2. August 2012)

Ok, Samstag geht´s nach Monschau! Start AC-Brand 10 Uhr! Sind dann ca. 12 Uhr in Roetgen wo du dann einsteigen kannst! 

Weiter geht´s dann an den Hubertusteichen hoch nach Lammersdorf, kleines Stück Vennbahnweg bis Konzen, Westwall, Belgenbach, Widau, Monschau, Mützenich zum Steeling, Wasserrinne und an der Weserbachtalsperre zurück nach Brand!

Gruß Till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (2. August 2012)

Hallo Till, lass uns Mail5 in Roetgen abholen und dann Lammersdorf-Kalltalsperre-Schmidt-Hürtgenwald-Roetgen fahren , du kennst das Gelände. Oder mache einen besseren Vorschlag. Treffpunkt 9Uhr Brand.
Vielleicht auch Nideggen über Roetgen und Ingo kommt uns in Schmidt abholen.


----------



## till86 (2. August 2012)

Ok, Startpunkt 9 Uhr in Brand ist gut! Haben ja auch ne größere Tour vor!

Aber die Tour so wie oben können wir schon fahren! Wir nehmen diesmal auch bis Roetgen nicht alle Trails mit sonst kommen wir da ja nie an ;-)  Auf Kalltal hab ich nicht so Lust, finde das Rurtal nach Monschau hat schon was mehr zu bieten! Fahre Das Kalltal und hoch nach Schmidt auch gerne, dann aber mit dem schnellen Rad!

Deswegen diesen Samstag Kuchen in Widau oder Monschau ;-)


----------



## till86 (2. August 2012)

Nideggen und die Limburgecke sind dann die nächsten Touren!


----------



## muschi (2. August 2012)

Ingo rede mit uns.


----------



## muschi (2. August 2012)

till86 schrieb:


> Nideggen und die Limburgecke sind dann die nächsten Touren!



Ja sicher doch.


----------



## till86 (2. August 2012)

Werner mit ein paar Kollegen kommen auch mit, die sind das letzte mal die Nideggen Tour mitgefahren... das wäre sonst für die wieder das gleiche!


----------



## till86 (2. August 2012)

Und AC-Wald dann bis bei dir die Ecke.... Gemmenich Epen.... hat ich auch schon mal überlegt, aber da ist Samstag bestimmt was mehr los was Spaziergänger angeht, oder?


----------



## muschi (2. August 2012)

Nene Eifel ist schon besser, und ich bring Benno mit einem Stargabel Niner oder Starrgabel Surley Pugsle mit. HARDCORE


----------



## till86 (2. August 2012)

Ja das wird schon gehen! Also so krasse Wurzel-Trails wie die letzten Touren wollte ich meiden... da hab ich auch erstmal genug von ;-) ...

Sind alles schöne Trails und Waldwege die man mit FLOW fahren kann!

Ok?


----------



## muschi (2. August 2012)

Benno ist genauso hart wie ich, wir nehmen alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## till86 (2. August 2012)

Ok, die Tour ist auf jeden Fall super Geil! Einer meiner Lieblingstouren ;-)


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (2. August 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich finde die Monschau Tour ok !  Der Start um 9 Uhr passt auch!
Das Wetter soll ja auch gut werden am Samstag ( hoffentlich  )!!!
Ich bin auch dabei ne neue Tour zusammen zustellen ! 
In 2 Wochen hier bei mir ist ok !
Wir sehen uns Samstag .
Gruß Ingo !


----------



## mali5 (3. August 2012)

Klingt gut. Ich komme dann morgen auch um 9:00 zum Brander Bahnhof, dann entfällt das Abholen in Roetgen.

mali5


----------



## till86 (3. August 2012)

Hi mali5,

der Treffenpunkt für Samstag ist hier: Link

Ist sowas wie ein kleiner "Dorf-Platz"
Für´s Navi/Garmin: Buschstraße 6, 52078 Aachen

Also *nicht* der Brander-Bahnhof!!!

Gruß Till


----------



## myflash (3. August 2012)

So viel los hier in letzter Zeit und ich muss noch meinen Bänderriss auskurieren :/
Hoffe ich kann bald mal dabei sein!

Grüße


----------



## mali5 (3. August 2012)

till86 schrieb:


> Hi mali5,
> 
> der Treffenpunkt für Samstag ist hier: Link
> 
> ...



Hallo Till,

danke für den Hinweis. Den Platz kenne ich. Bis morgen.

Gruß
mali5


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (4. August 2012)

So Leute die nicht dabei waren !
Die Tour war 90 km 1250 hm !
Fahrzeit ca. 5:35 Std !))
Jetzt ist alles wieder sauber und es geht weiter zu Grillen 
@ Till war ne Spitzen Tour )) 
Gruß Ingo


----------



## till86 (4. August 2012)

Hi Ingo,

Danke!

Ich fand es auch super, hat echt Spaß gemacht mit euch!!!

Mehr Trail und Fahrspaß geht bei 90 km auch nicht.
Schön das es die Gruppen für verrückte gibt ;-)

Bilder sind später online, schönes Wochenende!

Gruß Till


----------



## muschi (4. August 2012)

War doch nur eine Trekkingtour ihr Poser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (4. August 2012)

malario schrieb:


> War doch nur eine Trekkingtour ihr Poser.



Ja stimmt beim nächsten mal fahre ich mit dem hollandrad ))) ! 
Geht einfacher damit auf den schönen langen geraden !!!


----------



## Waldkatze (5. August 2012)

Hoi Jungs,
bin echt beeindruckt, was ihr an Kilometern unter die Pedale nehmt. Da  kann ich nicht mit. Aber falls jemand Lust hat ne Runde von 20-30 km  Richtung Belgien, Lütticher, Eupener zu fahren, würd ich gern mitkommen.  Mergelland ist auch cool. Gemmenich, Slenaken, Epen, Gulpen, Vijlen-  allerdings nicht nem 20er Schnitt.

Groetjes, Verena


----------



## muschi (5. August 2012)

Hallo Verena wir können auch kleinere Runden fahren.
Dann sag doch mal wanns passt.
Ich wollte Montag oder Dinstag fahren.
Treffpunkt 17.00-18.00Uhr Waldschenke oder Pionierquelle.
Und dann schaun wir mal.

Mario


----------



## Waldkatze (5. August 2012)

Hoi Mario,
cool - Dienstag 18h Waldschenke würde mir passen. Laut buienradar siehts gut aus, keine Gewitter.

Verena


----------



## Saxen-Paule (5. August 2012)

Hey Jungs, richtig cool, was ihr für Touren fahrt. Leider bin ich wgn. gebrochenem Fuß 9 Wochen ausgefallen, da eicht aktuell meine Kondition nicht für. Aber kürzere, gerne auch etwas zügigere Runden fahr ich gerne mal mit, sitz aktuell eh jeden Tag aufm Rad um wieder fit zu werden.

Montag Abend würde ich mich also sehr gerne anschließen..!


----------



## smallnewlife (5. August 2012)

Hallo Aachener Mountainbiker, ich bin ab Montag bis Mitte Oktober Gast in eurer Stadt in der Trierer Strasse und bin auch ein fleißiger Radler. Ich würde mich gerne mal bei euch anschließen, wenn ihr ab 17Uhr eine Runde dreht und nichts gegen neue Gesichter habt. Ich kann so ziemlich mit jeden Terrain umgehen, außer mit zu viel Straßenanteil ;-)

Würde mich freuen über positive Rückmeldungen!
Bikergrüße, Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## till86 (5. August 2012)

Hey Lars,

hab dich schon vermisst!!! Die Touren sind auch das Richtige für dich, das Tempo stimmt auch und Trails fahren wir soviel wie nur geht... ;-)  

Montag muss ich gucken... denke eher Di. oder Mi.

Gruß Till


----------



## till86 (5. August 2012)

@Robert,

klar, du kannst natürlich gerne mitkommen! Die größeren Touren machen wir meistens am Wochenende! Trierer-Str. ist auch nicht so weit weg von Brand, das passt dann auch gut für kleinere Feierabend-Runden in die Eifel und AC-Wald!

Gruß Till


----------



## smallnewlife (5. August 2012)

Alles klar, das hört sich doch gut an. Bin auch mit einem Radträger ausgestattet, um das Rad huckepack zu nehmen ;-)
Wer ist eigentlich Brand?


----------



## muschi (5. August 2012)

Brand ist ein Ac Ortsteil, fahr den Berg hoch und du kommst dorthin.
Dinstag 18. Uhr fahren wir ab Waldschenke ins Mergelland.
Die Waldschenke ist auf dei Lütticherstr/Ecke Ronheider Berg am besten erreichbar über die Aussenringe, oder du fährst den Berg hoch nach Brand und kommst mit Till durchs Unterholz.


----------



## smallnewlife (5. August 2012)

Vielen Dank, habe jetzt auch die Waldschenke gefunden, aber ich denke ich werde das Unterholz bevorzugen  Bis Dienstag....


----------



## Saxen-Paule (5. August 2012)

@till: Ja, ist lange her, dass wir zusammen gefahren sind. Erst wars Wetter ******* und dann war ich wie gesagt verletzt. Wenns Morgen nichts wird, Dienstag bin ich dann auf jeden Fall auch dabei. Wie weit wirds durchs Unterholz werden?


----------



## Ingo_Panorama (5. August 2012)

malario schrieb:


> War doch nur eine Trekkingtour ihr Poser.



DU Poser 

Moin moin zusammen Jungs. Bin dann jetzt auch hier dabei... Einfache Kommunikation für noch mehr Touren


----------



## Ingo_Panorama (5. August 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## muschi (5. August 2012)

Steck dir mal eine an, du Poser.


----------



## fknobel (6. August 2012)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> @till: Ja, ist lange her, dass wir zusammen gefahren sind. Erst wars Wetter ******* und dann war ich wie gesagt verletzt. Wenns Morgen nichts wird, Dienstag bin ich dann auf jeden Fall auch dabei. Wie weit wirds durchs Unterholz werden?



Bin ab Morgen, Mi und Do auch wieder am Start... heute passt bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## till86 (6. August 2012)

So,

ab Mitte der Woche soll das Wetter noch schöner werden... dann geht´s los mit dem ungebremsten Fahrspaß ;-) ... Mittwoch und Donnerstag könnten wir wieder fahrtechnisch und konditionell anspruchsvollere Touren machen!

Denke so 40 km - 50 km Unterholz!

Würde dann vorschlagen 1 x Eifel und 1 x AC Wald!

Gruß Till


----------



## fknobel (6. August 2012)

Top! Klingt sehr gut... bis dahin ist mein LRS auch zurück bzw. sollte es heute wieder da sein.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (6. August 2012)

Heute 18:00 spontan wer dabei? Paar (mehr) Trails, eher zügig. Nichts wildes.


----------



## fknobel (7. August 2012)

Ich! 

Hab dir bei FB ne Nachricht geschickt!


----------



## fknobel (8. August 2012)

till86 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> ab Mitte der Woche soll das Wetter noch schöner werden... dann geht´s los mit dem ungebremsten Fahrspaß ;-) ... Mittwoch und Donnerstag könnten wir wieder fahrtechnisch und konditionell anspruchsvollere Touren machen!
> 
> ...



Wie siehts bei euch heute aus? Hätte mal wieder bock auf Eifel...


----------



## 2014macHartmann (8. August 2012)

wann willst du fahren? Hab Wild u. Zeit 

Bike 18uhr, egal was kommt, auch alleine. Natürlich meine Hausrunde...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (8. August 2012)

Moinmoin, wie schauts morgen aus? Würde vorschlagen wir starten so ggn 17:30. 
@till: Wo solls losgehen?


----------



## fknobel (8. August 2012)

Muss für heute passen! Aber morgen auf jeden fall... 17:30 sollte passen, dann hoffentlich ohne Anrufe!


----------



## till86 (8. August 2012)

Hi, joa, 17.30 passt! sollen wir uns dann an der pionierquelle treffen?

gruß Till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (8. August 2012)

Bin dabei


----------



## till86 (8. August 2012)

Cool!

Hier ist noch der Link vom Treffpunkt: https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=5...&z=16&lci=bike


----------



## muschi (9. August 2012)

Dein Treffpunktlink liegt in Telaviv Israel, hast du was besonderes mit uns vor? Mir liegt die Pionierquelle näher.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (9. August 2012)

Ich werd auch um 17:30 an der Pionierquelle sein. Tel Aviv schaff ich so spontan nicht.


----------



## pillehille (9. August 2012)

Ich werde um 17.30 versuchen da zu sein.
Ansonsten sage ich noch spontan ab


----------



## till86 (9. August 2012)

Hi Phillip,

denke 17.30 -17.45 ... bis alle da sind!

Sorry!

hier der richtige Link: https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...g=ptk&mra=mift&mrsp=0&sz=19&t=m&lci=bike&z=16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smallnewlife (9. August 2012)

Bin auch dabei ;-)


----------



## Sledge.OC (9. August 2012)

Moin!
Ich hoffe, ihr hattet noch ne schöne Tour. Nächstes Mal versuche ich dann länger dran zu bleiben und für weniger Belustigung zu sorgen...


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (9. August 2012)

till86 schrieb:


> Hi Phillip,
> 
> denke 17.30 -17.45 ... bis alle da sind!
> 
> ...


Hi Leute ,
bin wieder am Start ! 
Wollte morgen Feierabend runde drehen ! 
Ca. 2,5 Std und 40 km !!!
Wer hat zeit und Lust ab 17:30 Uhr Burgauerwald !!!


----------



## till86 (9. August 2012)

Hi, coole Tour! Eig. wie immer ;-) Die Bilder sind auch online... auch mit dem Wahnsinnigen!
Ne, aber soviel hast du nicht verpasst, waren nur 35 km... aber ging immer so weiter!

Bilder: www.brand-ride.blogspot.com

Schönen Abend noch, bis demnächst!

Achso, Ingo evtl. bin ich morgen dabei! Ich meld mich morgen nochmal... aber mir würde dann Burgauerwald auch reichen!

Gruß Till


----------



## mali5 (10. August 2012)

gibt's morgen eine Tour?  -  Till? 

- Wäre evt. wieder dabei.


----------



## till86 (11. August 2012)

Hi,

sorry! Diesen Samstag nicht! Der Ingo fährt die Tour für nächste Woche ab! Da geht´s wieder über Nideggen nach Heimbach, Gemünd... in die Eifel!

Aber ich denke das ich morgen um 10 Uhr was bei den brand-riders.de mitfahren werde... also wird eher gemütlich, muss später auch noch was an meinen Rädern schrauben.

Gruß Till


----------



## Waldkatze (11. August 2012)

Da ich fehlenden Federweg nicht nur mit Wahnsinn kompensieren kann, habe ich mich entschlossen, ein Fully zu kaufen. Zur Auswahl stehen momentan 1. Lapierre- Zesty oder 2. Drössinger XMA 2.2 
Was könnt ihr mir dazu sagen?


----------



## till86 (11. August 2012)

Lapierre!!! Da wÃ¼rde ich garnicht weiter Ã¼berlegen... Hab selber im Fahrradladen gearbeitet und von den DrÃ¶ssiger-Rahmen halt ich leider nicht viel! Alternativ gibt es bei bike-components das Liteville im Angebot fÃ¼r 4200 â¬ bei der Ausstattung einfach Hammer!!! Sonst sind die Canyon noch ganz gut, die Rahmen sind ok und Austattung ebenfalls und das fÃ¼r wenig Geld z.B. das Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 um die 2000 â¬ das ist Top!

GruÃ Till


----------



## Waldkatze (11. August 2012)

Hi Till,
bedankt. Mein Limit sind ca 2000 . Daher scheidet das Liteville schon aus. Robert hat mir auch das Canyon empfohlen. Werd die Messe noch abwarten und in der Zeit weiter an der Kondition arbeiten.


----------



## smallnewlife (13. August 2012)

Hello,
hat einer von euch Kartenmaterial für Belgien und Holland, welches ich mir mal auf mein Garmin laden könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (14. August 2012)

heute Abend jemand?


----------



## five40 (14. August 2012)

smallnewlife schrieb:


> Hello,
> hat einer von euch Kartenmaterial für Belgien und Holland, welches ich mir mal auf mein Garmin laden könnte



OSM!? bzw. openmtbmap.org
Belgische Topo Karte Online unter http://www.ngi.be/topomapviewer/public?lang=fr& - die dort eingezeichneten Pfaden können schon mal mehr hike als bike sein.


----------



## BikeBen93 (15. August 2012)

Waldkatze schrieb:


> Da ich fehlenden Federweg nicht nur mit Wahnsinn kompensieren kann, habe ich mich entschlossen, ein Fully zu kaufen. Zur Auswahl stehen momentan 1. Lapierre- Zesty oder 2. Drössinger XMA 2.2
> Was könnt ihr mir dazu sagen?


Kann nur sagen bin mit dem XMA 2.1 sehr zufrieden


----------



## muschi (15. August 2012)

Wer hat heute Lust zu fahren?
Vorschlag, eine schöne Runde Mergelland.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (15. August 2012)

Keine frage - da bin ich dabei! Wann und wo?


----------



## till86 (15. August 2012)

MMhhh, ich kann nur morgen!


----------



## muschi (15. August 2012)

Sorry morgen kann ich nicht aber wir sehen uns ja Samstag.

Treffpunkt heute 18.00 Uhr Waldschenke.


----------



## smallnewlife (15. August 2012)

Bin auch dabei, wenn nix wildes dazwischen kommt ;-)


----------



## Saxen-Paule (15. August 2012)

Heute 18:00 läuft, morgen muss ich gucken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (18. August 2012)

So wir sind zurück !!!
Die Erbsensuppen Tour ist überstanden )) !
Die Tour war 85 km und 1700 hm bei 32 grad !
Fahrzeit war 5std 30 min !!!
Allen die dabei waren meinen größten Respekt ))!
Ihr seid wahnsinnig !!!
Bis die Tage !
Gruß Ingo


----------



## muschi (18. August 2012)

Die Bekloppten grüssen dich oh César.


----------



## till86 (19. August 2012)

Jo, Ingo! War ne geile Tour, Danke!

Zum Schluß hat mich meine Freundin noch nach Hause gescheucht!







Die restlichen Bilder kommen morgen! Gruß Till


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (19. August 2012)

till86 schrieb:


> Jo, Ingo! War ne geile Tour, Danke!
> 
> Zum Schluß hat mich meine Freundin noch nach Hause gescheucht!
> 
> ...



Das war ehrlich ein Erlebnis vom Feinsten !
Die Bilder  im Blog sind genial geworden !
Freue mich schon auf den nächsten Kracher )) !!!
Schönen Sonntag noch !
Gruß an alle 
Ingo


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (20. August 2012)

Hey Leute ,
steht morgen ne Feierabend runde an ???
Gruss Ingo


----------



## muschi (20. August 2012)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## till86 (20. August 2012)

Hi,

ich wollte Mittwoch und Donnerstag fahren...

Werner ist auch dabei!

Gruß Till


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (20. August 2012)

till86 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte Mittwoch und Donnerstag fahren...
> 
> ...



Hi Till ,
treffe mich morgen mit Mario zu einer runde ! 
Mittwoch und Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht ! 
Wir sehen uns dann Samstag .

Gruß Ingo


----------



## 2014macHartmann (21. August 2012)

:'( muss da leider bis 22Uhr Arbeiten....


----------



## pillehille (21. August 2012)

Hi Ingo, wo fahrt ihr denn?
Und Wann und Wo gehts los?
Gruß Philipp


----------



## muschi (21. August 2012)

16.30  bei mir in Vaals


----------



## Saxen-Paule (21. August 2012)

till86 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte Mittwoch und Donnerstag fahren...
> 
> ...



Heute kann ich leider auch nicht, schreibe heute Abend Klausur.
Mittwoch und Donnerstag bin ich aber gerne dabei!
Schon was konkretes in Planung?


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (21. August 2012)

malario schrieb:


> 16.30  bei mir in Vaals



Hi Mario ,
Danke nochmal für diese geile runde durchs Dreiländereck !!!
Und für den tip mit dem Dämpfer hinten das Bike liegt perfekt auf den trails )) !
Bis Samstag schönen Abend noch !
Gruß Ingo


----------



## till86 (22. August 2012)

Mist, dann hab ich ja wieder was verpasst!
Immer wenn der Mario ne Tour macht kann ich nicht :-(


Heute starten wir um 17 Uhr ab AC-Brand! AC-Wald, DRL...

Donnerstag wollte ich schon was frühe los... so gegen 15 Uhr dann in die Eifel, Belgien...

Gruß Till


----------



## Saxen-Paule (22. August 2012)

17 Uhr Brand bin ich gerne dabei, Bahnhof?
Morgen werd ich so früh eher nicht schaffen..


----------



## pillehille (22. August 2012)

Moin,
ok 17 Uhr am Dorfplatz/Bahnhof würde ich schaffen?
Michi kommt wahrscheinlich auch mit.
Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## till86 (22. August 2012)

Ok, dann lass uns am Dorfplatz um 17 Uhr Treffen!

Hier der Link: http://goo.gl/maps/cPbmg

Gruß Till


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (22. August 2012)

Hi Till , 
Ich kann morgen nicht es wird gegrillt !
Wenn du was weißt mit Samstag sag mir Bescheid !
Viel Spaß heute und morgen !
Gruß Ingo !


----------



## mali5 (22. August 2012)

Für Samstag steht noch mein Vorschlag ab Roetgen, Weser, Hill, oberes Rurtal. Wäre dann vom Profil her ähnlich wie letzten Samstag, grob geschätzt ca. 1700-1800 HM / 85-90 km. 
Und natürlich Trail-lastig.

Treffpunkt wäre Wanderstation Roetgen 9:00 Uhr.

Link zur Wanderstation: http://goo.gl/maps/aoEJx


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (22. August 2012)

till86 schrieb:


> Ok, dann lass uns am Dorfplatz um 17 Uhr Treffen!
> 
> Hier der Link: http://goo.gl/maps/cPbmg
> 
> Gruß Till[/


----------



## 29erTrailjunkie (22. August 2012)

Alles klar bin dabei !!!
Bis Samstag !


----------



## 2014macHartmann (23. August 2012)

mali5 schrieb:


> Für Samstag steht noch mein Vorschlag ab Roetgen, Weser, Hill, oberes Rurtal. Wäre dann vom Profil her ähnlich wie letzten Samstag, grob geschätzt ca. 1700-1800 HM / 85-90 km.
> Und natürlich Trail-lastig.
> 
> Treffpunkt wäre Wanderstation Roetgen 9:00 Uhr.



hmmm, das könnte klappen... bis jetzt ist es ein VIELLEICHT


----------



## till86 (23. August 2012)

Hi,

Samstag kann ich leider nicht! Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen, muss auf die Kartoffelernte meiner Schwieger-Oma, also ist Trekker satt Nicolai angesagt ;-) Sorry!

Aber viel Spaß, Fotos könnt ihr trotzdem machen und hochladen!

Gruß Till


----------



## 2014macHartmann (25. August 2012)

Moin @#555 *bin dabei* und es soll auch trocken bleiben


----------



## muschi (25. August 2012)

denis.sine schrieb:


> Moin @#555 *bin dabei* und es soll auch trocken bleiben



Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Que.Xx (27. August 2012)

Einer Lust spontan eine Runde zu machen?


----------



## _session (29. August 2012)

heute scheint ja super Wetter zu sein, hat jemand gegen Nachmittag Lust auf ne klene Runde?


----------



## Que.Xx (29. August 2012)

ich wäre dabei, wann willst du los`?




_session schrieb:


> heute scheint ja super Wetter zu sein, hat jemand gegen Nachmittag Lust auf ne klene Runde?


----------



## _session (29. August 2012)

So gegen 17 Uhr?! 

So 2 Stündchen unterwegs? Passt dir das?


----------



## muschi (29. August 2012)

Wo den um 17.00 uhr



_session schrieb:


> so gegen 17 uhr?!
> 
> So 2 stündchen unterwegs? Passt dir das?


----------



## _session (29. August 2012)

Treffen uns am Marschiertor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (29. August 2012)

Das schaff ich jetzt doch nicht mehr. Bin aber um 18.00 uhr an der waldschenke falls ihr die runde daran vorbeilaufen lasst.


----------



## CA_AC (30. August 2012)

War von euch ein Grüppchen gestern in Walheim unterwegs, so gegen 18 Uhr?


----------



## _session (30. August 2012)

ich nicht, wieso?


----------



## CA_AC (31. August 2012)

rein interesse halber ^^


----------



## _session (31. August 2012)

dachte schon irgendwas wäre passiert


----------



## MindPatterns (31. August 2012)

CA_AC schrieb:


> War von euch ein Grüppchen gestern in Walheim unterwegs, so gegen 18 Uhr?




Das müßte die Hochschulgruppe gewesen sein. Tolle Truppe, haben mir am Trail noch mit einem Platten geholfen, obwohl es echt ungemütlich wurde. Weiß jemand, wann und wo die sich immer treffen?


----------



## stubiklaus (31. August 2012)

Da kannst mal bei google suchen, die haben eine eigene Website, die fahren glaube ich 2 mal in der Woche.

Uni Biken steht hier für Dienstags, allerdings sind es die, die ich meinte :

http://www.mtb-aachen.de/main/html/uber_uns.html


----------



## fknobel (3. September 2012)

Heute abend jemand unterwegs? Wollte so gegen 20 Uhr an der Walschenke los...


----------



## ThomasAC (3. September 2012)

Früher keine Zeit? Mit meiner Cateye kann ich nicht im Dunkeln fahren.


----------



## fknobel (3. September 2012)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Früher keine Zeit? Mit meiner Cateye kann ich nicht im Dunkeln fahren.



18 Uhr würd eich knapp hinbekommen (muss noch mein Kurbel Spider festziehen), allerdings nicht Waldschenke sondern Maschiertor. Passt das bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (3. September 2012)

18 Uhr Marschiertor.


----------



## fknobel (3. September 2012)

Okay, bin dann da... Spider ist schon fest! Bis später...


----------



## stubiklaus (3. September 2012)

Wieviel fahrt ihr so, könnte mir vorstellen mein bike mal im auto mit zur arbeit zu nehmen und ein Ründchen mitzufahren nachm feierabend.


----------



## myflash (3. September 2012)

Für ab 20 Uhr hab ich wohl nicht die richtige Beleuchtung, aber wenn du demnächst früher startest bin ich gerne wieder mal dabei!

Gruß


----------



## JohG (4. September 2012)

Fährt heute noch jemand eine Runde?


----------



## myflash (4. September 2012)

Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## JohG (4. September 2012)

okay, ich habe vor eine Tour mit einigen Trails zu fahren. schaffst du 18 Uhr an der Waldschenke?


----------



## myflash (4. September 2012)

okay, ich bin dann da!


----------



## JohG (5. September 2012)

Sorry! Ich war um 18.10 Uhr da, da warst du schon weg oder? Habe dann noch so bis 20 nach gewartet. Beim nächsten mal! Ich hoffe du bist trotzdem eine gute Runde gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## myflash (5. September 2012)

Hey, ja hab bis 10 nach gewartet und bin dann gestartet, müssen uns grade verpasst haben..nächste mal also


----------



## JohG (5. September 2012)

heute 18 Uhr?


----------



## Que.Xx (6. September 2012)

Ist gleich jmd unterwegs? Brauche Motivation


----------



## Waldkatze (6. September 2012)

Fahre ne kleine Runde, ca 2h. 18.15h Waldschenke?
Groetjes, Verena


----------



## Que.Xx (7. September 2012)

Gleich ca. 15.30 Uhr Abfahrt M-Tor


----------



## fabian-l (17. September 2012)

hi, bin mtb-mäßig neu in aachen unterwegs. hat jemand lust und zeit mir morgen früh mal 2-3h was zu zeigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldkatze (25. September 2012)

Hallo, Mittwoch 16.30h Waldschenke, ist noch wer dabei?


----------



## muschi (26. September 2012)

ich


----------



## M4tze (27. September 2012)

Moin, beinneu hier und suche immer nette Leute und trail junkys zum radeln. Ist heute einer unterwegs? Würd mih gerne anschliessen

Gruss MAtze


----------



## _session (7. Oktober 2012)

Moin!

Um das Regenloch zu nutzen.. Heute jemand Lust?


----------



## smallnewlife (7. Oktober 2012)

sorry, war leider schon vor zwölf unterwegs


----------



## Saxen-Paule (8. Oktober 2012)

Moinmoin,

wer hat Bock die Woche mal wieder ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## fknobel (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich! Drei Wochen Faul sein reicht dann auch... 

Kann wohl nur Morgen und Mittwoch.


----------



## _session (8. Oktober 2012)

Also ich wäre gern morgen unterwegs  ruhig bisschen was längeres!


----------



## fknobel (8. Oktober 2012)

Klingt gut, weis noch nicht genau wann es morgen los geht. Würde mich dann hier melden... Mittwoch werd ich aber auch unterwegs sein.


----------



## _session (8. Oktober 2012)

Jau super, meld dich einfach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldkatze (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, hat jemand Lust gleich mitzufahren? 12h Waldschenke, 2-3h...


----------



## Demoniac (22. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich bin jetzt gute 2 Jahre kein MTB mehr gefahren und total außer Übung auch was die Kondition betrifft. Hätte trotzdem jemand lust, am Wochenende ne kleine Runde zu drehen??


----------



## Waldkatze (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, am Wochenende muß ich arbeiten, aber in der Woche darauf habe ich Zeit. Muß mein neues Rad auch erstmal einfahren, daher vorerst noch nicht die Mega-Downhill-Trails. Kannst du während der Woche tagsüber? Was stellst du dir denn bzgl. Länge / Dauer vor?
Groetjes, Verena


----------



## Demoniac (23. Oktober 2012)

Nee, in der Woche kann ich höchstens ab 18 Uhr  Bin der Typische 8-16 Uhr Arbeiter^^
Also wäre das Wochenende schon schöner, bzgl. Streckenlänge und Dauer ich würde mal behaupten für den Anfang täten es so 5-6 km, weil ich halt wirklich nix mehr an Kondition habe und am Besten keine Freeridetrails, hab nämlich nur nen CC Bike.


----------



## _session (30. Oktober 2012)

Wer ist bereit morgen am frühen abend ne Runde bei Wind und Wetter zu starten?


----------



## ChaotAC (8. November 2012)

Hallo,
ist morgen jemand im Aachener Wald unterwegs der Lust auf eine ruhige (nach 2 Wochen mal wieder fahren) Runde hat...oder sind hier alle schon im Winterschlaf? 
Zeitlich bin ich flexibel, da ich Urlaub hab...
Gruß


----------



## zonic (13. November 2012)

Hallo.
Jemand Lust heute Abend eine Runde zu drehen.
Nix wildes. 2 - 3 Stunden ca. 30km 1000HM.
Treffpunkt wäre 18:00 Westpark Eingang Gartenstr..
Ich schaue um 16:00 das Letzte mal hier rein. Wenn sich bis dahin niemand gemeldet hat werde ich ohne am Treffpunkt vorbei zu fahren direkt in den Wald gurken.

Gruß, zonic


----------



## _session (14. November 2012)

Heute abend gegen 19 Uhr jemand Lust und Zeit für ne kleine Runde?


----------



## ThomasAC (17. November 2012)

Möchte morgen vormittag jemand eine Runde drehen. So ca. zwei bis drei Stunden bei max. 30 km würde ich denken. Die üblichen Strecken sollten mitgenommen werden. Alles aber in normalen Tempo, absolut anfängertauglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldkatze (17. November 2012)

Wann und wo soll es denn los gehen?


----------



## bilmes (18. November 2012)

Will jemand heute nachmittag mit für ne kleine Runde durch den Aachner Wald/Preußwald? Jazztrail, Bahntrail oder so


----------



## _session (21. November 2012)

Wer lässt sich denn Sonntag Mittag zu einer Runde überreden?

Nichts spektakuläres, eher in die sportlich-gemütliche Richtung.

Wären 2-4 Mann, genaue Route folgt noch!

Mfg Simon


----------



## ChaotAC (21. November 2012)

Hi Simon,
da bin ich doch wieder dabei...auch wenn ich früher aufstehen muss... 
Gruß

Kai


----------



## ChaotAC (25. November 2012)

Guten Morgen,
für kurzentschlossene: Wir treffen uns um 12:00 Uhr Adalbertsteinweg Ecke Beverstrasse, am Vorplatz Bahnhof Rothe Erde.
Aachener Wald mit ein paar Trails...
Gruß

Kai


----------



## Waldkatze (30. November 2012)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust morgen mittag ne Runde zu drehen? 2-3h, Start so gegen 13h an der Waldschenke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Que.Xx (6. Januar 2013)

Fährt noch noch jmd und sucht Begleitung? Ich würde heuten noch ein kleines Ründchen (2 Std.) fahren wollen


----------



## ThomasAC (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo und schade, ich habe meine Runde heute vormittag schon abgespult. Das nächste Mal vielleicht?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (6. Januar 2013)

Ich würde gerne die Woche wieder aus dem halben Winterschlaf erwachen. Montag? Dienstag?


----------



## _session (6. Januar 2013)

Würde heute auch noch gerne raus, könnte aber erst ab ca. 20 Uhr?!

Sonst gerne im Laufe der Woche!


----------



## Que.Xx (6. Januar 2013)

bin nun auch zurück, wenn es zeitlich passt gern


----------



## fknobel (6. Januar 2013)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne die Woche wieder aus dem halben Winterschlaf erwachen. Montag? Dienstag?



Klingt beides gut, DABEI! Kann ab 17 Uhr... also Lampe aufladen! 

Vg

Florian


----------



## john_sales (6. Januar 2013)

Seid ihr schon los?


----------



## Que.Xx (6. Januar 2013)

Am Dienstag würde ich auch mitkommen


----------



## _session (6. Januar 2013)

john_sales schrieb:


> Seid ihr schon los?



Ne hier ist noch einer 

Wollt um 20 Uhr los, kleines Ründchen..


----------



## john_sales (6. Januar 2013)

Das hab ich jetzt zu spät gelesen, so schnell bin ich nicht fertig^^.

Morgen abend ab halb 8 ginge auch wenn sich noch ein paar melden, 
würd ich gegen zirkeln tauschen. @fknobel: meld dich mal auf FB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Que.Xx (6. Januar 2013)

Wer fährt denn Dienstag? Könnte gegen Abend.


----------



## _session (7. Januar 2013)

Wäre Dienstag auch dabei.


----------



## ChaotAC (7. Januar 2013)

Jo,

ich auch, wieviel Uhr? Wo treffen?!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (7. Januar 2013)

Bin ebenfalls dabei. Schlage Marschiertor als Treffpunkt vor. Halb sechs? Oder Waldschenke?


----------



## fknobel (7. Januar 2013)

Halb Sechs Maschiertor ist super... dann bis später!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (7. Januar 2013)

Also heute? oder morgen? Oder beides?


----------



## john_sales (7. Januar 2013)

Ich würde heute fahren wenn sich 2 Mitfahrer finden, morgen leider keine Zeit.


----------



## fknobel (7. Januar 2013)

Von mir aus Heute, Morgen dann je nach dem wie das Wetter ist noch mal...


----------



## john_sales (7. Januar 2013)

Gut, gut, wird heute schön kalt 6/5° aber wahrscheinlich niederschlagsfrei. Ich muss heute noch was machen, würde dann wie oben vorgeschlagen um halb 8 fahren. Treffpunkt wie letztesmal Kreuzung beim Radladen Sausewind? Lampen sind voll^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (7. Januar 2013)

Okay, dann erst mal heute.also halb acht besagte Kreuzung?


----------



## fknobel (7. Januar 2013)

Okay, dann halb acht... besagte Maschiertor Kreuzung.  Bis später...


----------



## Que.Xx (7. Januar 2013)

Also ich wäre morgen ab halb 6 dabei // Abfahrtsort Maschiertor


----------



## ChaotAC (7. Januar 2013)

Äh,
wo ist denn der Abfahrtsort "Marschiertor"?!?!
Radladen Sausewind (Kreuzung Südstr./Reumontstr.?) ist etwa 500m vom Marschiertor entfernt und dazwischen einige Kreuzungen...welche ist es ? 
Die heutige Gruppe ist wohl eher was zügig für "erstes Fahren nach der Weihnachts-Winter-Pause"... , habe da morgen mehr Hoffnung...


----------



## john_sales (7. Januar 2013)

OK, der Einfachheit halber am Marschiertor^^ Machen wir Abfahrt 19:30.
Meine Vorstellung wären so ca 25km mittleres Tempo, je nach Laune eben.
Bin auch auch seit Nässefall nicht mehr draußen gewesen, also keine Angst.

Grundfitness sollte natürlich trotzdem da sein^^


----------



## _session (7. Januar 2013)

19:30 passt bei mir gut.
Euch andren auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Que.Xx (7. Januar 2013)

denke du meinst morgen, klar aber später wäre bei mir kritisch. Wer wäre denn noch dabei?



_session schrieb:


> 19:30 passt bei mir gut.
> Euch andren auch?


----------



## ChaotAC (8. Januar 2013)

Ich...und wo treffen?! Marschiertor, Bahnhof Rothe Erde oder Waldschenke? Marschiertor kann man nicht so toll parken, da ich mit Auto komme...auch wenn´s nicht nachhaltig ist... 
Simon, wat sachste?!


----------



## fknobel (8. Januar 2013)

Also ich bin für heute raus! Ich wollte erst Donnerstag weider los... heute steht dann mal ausgleichssport (Joggen) auf dem Program. 

Ist übrigens gut glitschig auf den Trails, mein Book sieht aus wie Sau!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (8. Januar 2013)

Wie siehts aus? Halb acht starten? Dann schlage ich Waldschenke vor?!


----------



## _session (8. Januar 2013)

Also Uhrzeit ist mir egal.

Können gerne sagen 19:00 Uhr Marschiertor und somit 19:30 Waldschenke o.ä.


----------



## ChaotAC (8. Januar 2013)

O.K., also 19:30 Uhr Waldschenke?!
Bin da...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (8. Januar 2013)

Okay, dann werde ich um sieben am Tor sein, dann geht es Richtung Schenke!


----------



## Que.Xx (8. Januar 2013)

Alles klar, dann bis später!


----------



## _session (9. Januar 2013)

Und Jungens, wann geht es das nächste Mal los


----------



## Que.Xx (9. Januar 2013)

War definitiv witzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (9. Januar 2013)

Also Lars und Ich wollten Morgen wieder los... Bike und Klamotten sind eh noch Dreckig, insofern ist das Wetter schnuppe. Aber diesmal will ich vor 21 Uhr wieder an der Tanke sein. Mein Bock braucht mal dringenst eine Dusche!!!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (9. Januar 2013)

Nach wie vor dabei! Wer kommt mit? Ich kann ab sechs frühestens!


----------



## _session (9. Januar 2013)

Klar bin ich dabei


----------



## fknobel (10. Januar 2013)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Nach wie vor dabei! Wer kommt mit? Ich kann ab sechs frühestens!



Dann lass uns halb sieben sagen... gemütliche 1,5-2h fahren. Dann schaffen wir es auch noch vor neun zur Tanke. 

Treffpunkt nehmen wir wieder den alten, sprich die Bushalte stelle.


----------



## _session (10. Januar 2013)

Muss leider doch für heute absagen..

Ist jemand am Wochenende unterwegs?


----------



## fknobel (10. Januar 2013)

Ich, eventuell am Samstag Vormittag-Mittag. Ist aber noch nicht zu 100% sicher!

Was ist mit dem rest und Heute?


----------



## Que.Xx (10. Januar 2013)

Also ich bin heute nicht dabei, aber nach meinem Snowboardurlaub wär ich nochmal fürn ründchen zu haben


----------



## _session (10. Januar 2013)

Und wann wäre das du Angeber


----------



## Que.Xx (10. Januar 2013)

_session schrieb:


> Und wann wäre das du Angeber


 
Da rückst du mich einfach wieder ins schlechte Licht und zeigst mit dem Finger auf mich 

 So ab dem 20ten wäre ich wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (10. Januar 2013)

Ich bin dabei, halb sieben besagte Kreuzung!


----------



## fknobel (10. Januar 2013)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, halb sieben besagte Kreuzung!



Okay...


----------



## _session (10. Januar 2013)

Que.Xx schrieb:


> Da rückst du mich einfach wieder ins schlechte Licht und zeigst mit dem Finger auf mich
> 
> So ab dem 20ten wäre ich wieder dabei





Das war natürlich nicht Böse gemeint!
Wer wäre jetzt nicht gerne im Urlaub 

Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall einige schöne Abfahrten!


----------



## stubiklaus (10. Januar 2013)

Am wochenende hätte ich eventuel auch interesse


----------



## _session (11. Januar 2013)

fknobel schrieb:


> Ich, eventuell am Samstag Vormittag-Mittag. Ist aber noch nicht zu 100% sicher!
> 
> Was ist mit dem rest und Heute?





Wie schauts aus mit morgen?


Lg Simon


----------



## fknobel (11. Januar 2013)

Hey,

Ich wollte gegen 11uhr los. Wer kommt mit?

Vg

Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _session (11. Januar 2013)

sehr gerne


----------



## _session (12. Januar 2013)

Bei dem schönen Wetter müsste sich doch noch der ein oder andere hier melden..


----------



## fknobel (12. Januar 2013)

Also, das Wetter ist ja echt Super! Allerdings bin ich doch erst eine Stunde später Start klar... also erst 12 Uhr. Treffpunkt wenn jemand mitkommen möchte, die Bushaltestelle vor der Bahnunterführung richtigumg FH bzw. Hangeweiher (direkt dahinter t die BFT Tankstelle).


----------



## _session (12. Januar 2013)

Jut, ich werd da sein.


----------



## fknobel (12. Januar 2013)

@session:

Check Ma deine PN. Es gibt noch mal eine Änderung!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (13. Januar 2013)

Wer ist morgen Abend dabei? Einstellige Minusgerade, trocken. Perfekte Bedingungen!


----------



## fknobel (13. Januar 2013)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen Abend dabei? Einstellige Minusgerade, trocken. Perfekte Bedingungen!



Ich ich ich!!! 

18:30?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (14. Januar 2013)

18:30 passt, Bushaltestelle?
Was ist mit dem Rest? Zu kalt? Zu faul? ;-)

Bis nachher!


----------



## fknobel (14. Januar 2013)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> 18:30 passt, Bushaltestelle?
> Was ist mit dem Rest? Zu kalt? Zu faul? ;-)
> 
> Bis nachher!



Jepp, Bushaltestelle!

Bis später...


----------



## ThomasAC (14. Januar 2013)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> 18:30 passt, Bushaltestelle?
> Was ist mit dem Rest? Zu kalt? Zu faul? ;-)
> 
> Bis nachher!



Die Sigma Cubelight ist ne gute Lampe, aber für den Wald zu wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _session (14. Januar 2013)

zu lange arbeiten 

Gerne aber im Laufe der Woche!


----------



## _session (16. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand Lust morgen Abend eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (16. Januar 2013)

Klar, ich bin dabei.wann wollen wir los?


----------



## _session (17. Januar 2013)

Da ich noch länger Uni hab könnte ich frühstens 18.30 Uhr. Hoffe ist nicht zu spät?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (17. Januar 2013)

Überhaupt nicht. Dann sagen wir halb sieben an der Bushaltestelle?


----------



## _session (17. Januar 2013)

Bushaltestelle vor der Bahnunterführung nehme ich an? Sehr gerne.


Ist spontan noch jemand zu begeistern?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (17. Januar 2013)

Okay cool, Florian ist auch dabei


----------



## fknobel (17. Januar 2013)

So ist es!


----------



## ThomasAC (20. Januar 2013)

Fährt jemand morgen vormittag eine kleine Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Que.Xx (21. Januar 2013)

Also ich plane morgen eine kleine Runde zu drehen, zeitlich flexibel... Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (21. Januar 2013)

Immer gerne, allerdings nicht sonderlich flexibel.vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit schaffe ich nicht!


----------



## Que.Xx (21. Januar 2013)

Alles klar, Lampe wird geladen. Richte mich dann nach dir zeitlich. Noch jmd. dabei?


----------



## fknobel (21. Januar 2013)

Aktuell sieht es so aus das ich morgen Abend auch zeit hab. Also so ab 18 Uhr...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (22. Januar 2013)

Also dann: 18 Uhr Bushaltestelle?


----------



## fknobel (22. Januar 2013)

Ist bei mir noch nicht ganz sicher... wenn aber ehr 19 Uhr. Wir sind gestern nciht ganz fertig geworden, muss mal mit Domnik Schnaken ob er mich noch braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (22. Januar 2013)

Also, es steht 18:30 an der Bushaltestelle... muss später noch was machen. Wird also keine all zu ausgedehnte runde. Denke so max. 2h!


----------



## Que.Xx (22. Januar 2013)

Alles klar, bis später  besagte Bushaltestelle Südstraße?


----------



## fknobel (22. Januar 2013)

Genau, bei "Sausewind" um die ecke... wie ich jetzt lernen durfte.


----------



## fknobel (23. Januar 2013)

So, ein Tag Pause (Heute) reicht ja wohl ihr "Stubenhocker"... 

Morgen 17:30 Bushaltestelle?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (23. Januar 2013)

Sagen wir 18:00


----------



## fknobel (23. Januar 2013)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Sagen wir 18:00



Na gut... dann haben meine Bleibeine noch 30min mehr Pause!


----------



## Ertlif (28. Januar 2013)

hallo,

suche auch noch ne fortgeschritten gruppe zum ab und zu mitfahren. 

Die gruppe sollte nicht zu groß sein, ca. 5-6 Mann, 2-3h pro tour in der Woche, am WE gerne länger, ein paar Höhenmeter dürfen es sein und anständige Trails.

Wie schauts aus?


----------



## fknobel (29. Januar 2013)

Alles das findest du hier! 

Bzw. was verstehst du unter fortgeschritten und "ein paar hm"? Wir kommen jetzt im Winter so auf 20-25km und knapp 500-600hm im schnitt. reine Fahrzeit liegt bei knapp unter 2h...


----------



## Ertlif (29. Januar 2013)

fortgeschritten heisst ich halte hoffentlich nicht die gruppe auf. 

würde gern mal mitfahren, neue Routen kennenlernen.

wann ist bei euch der nächste termin?


----------



## Que.Xx (29. Januar 2013)

Glaub ihm kein Wort ;-). Am Freitag wäre ich bereit uu fahren, jmd dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ertlif (29. Januar 2013)

passt bei mir,. wann und wo und wo lang?

Brunssumer heide bin ich noch gar nicht gefahren.
Holland hat sich nie so spannend angehört, alles flach und so


----------



## Que.Xx (29. Januar 2013)

in die Brunsummer heide wollte ich auch nicht , da machst du jedenfalls keine HM. Wann ich los will weiß ich noch nicht, Bist du ans Tageslicht angewiesen?


----------



## Ertlif (29. Januar 2013)

nein, ich kann eh erst ab 17 / 18 Uhr wegen arbeiten

habe die Hope R4 lampen, damit kann man nacht die trails fahren


----------



## Que.Xx (1. Februar 2013)

Habs vergessen, aber ich muss für heute leider absagen :/, sorry


----------



## Ertlif (1. Februar 2013)

NP, hatte mich zwischenzeitlcih anderweitig verabredet.

ist ja auch kein traumwetter.


----------



## Que.Xx (3. Februar 2013)

Würde morgen jmd. mitfahren? Gegen Abend, bin da wie immer flexibel


----------



## Saxen-Paule (3. Februar 2013)

Falls es zur Abwechslung mal nicht regnet, wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Que.Xx (4. Februar 2013)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Falls es zur Abwechslung mal nicht regnet, wäre ich dabei!



das habe ich nun einfach mal vorausgesetzt!


----------



## Que.Xx (10. Februar 2013)

Heute Abend noch jmd unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Que.Xx (24. Februar 2013)

Wer hat Lust ein wenig durch den weißen Puder zu fahren? Zeit ist flexibel...


----------



## Ertlif (24. Februar 2013)

bin dabei, macht spass.

wann? Wo?


----------



## Que.Xx (24. Februar 2013)

Gleich?


----------



## Ertlif (24. Februar 2013)

ja, ok.

18:00 Uhr?
Wo?
Sollen wir telefonieren?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (4. März 2013)

Der Winter ist vorbei!
Wer kommt mit in den Wald?  Morgen, Mittwoch, Donnerstag..
Jeweil ab ca. halb sechs habe ich Zeit


----------



## Ertlif (5. März 2013)

ich kann morgen und übermorgen so ca. 18:00 Uhr ab z.B. waldschänke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (5. März 2013)

Klingt doch super. Dann sagen wir doch mal morgen um sechs an der Waldschänke?


----------



## till86 (8. März 2013)

Hey, für Samstag biete ich noch ne Tour an, Start 11- 12 Uhr, ca. 3-4 Std.

Gruß Till


----------



## muschi (8. März 2013)

Till rede mit mir wann genau und wo.




Diana will spielen


----------



## Ertlif (11. März 2013)

hi zusammen,

donnerstag startet eine Tour, wir sind ,omentan noch zu zweit.

Treffpunkt und Zeit wäre ggf. noch genauer abzustimmen, im Moment ca. 18:00 Uhr Waldschänke, 2-3 Stunden

Wir fahren ein paar Höhenmeter und schöne technische Trails, also ein bisschen Fitness mitbringen.


----------



## belgiummtb (15. März 2013)

Hi leute

Wer hat bock auf ne kleine runde heut nachmittag im aachener wald? Treffpunkt 14h30 an der waldschenke?aufbau training mit trails waere so die route... 

Gruss


----------



## Ertlif (15. März 2013)

super gerne. etwas später?


----------



## belgiummtb (15. März 2013)

Wie spät genau muss nähmlich abends noch weg so gegen 15uhr? Wie ist denn deine kondition? Komme gerade von einer 3monatigen knie/bein verletzung zurück also kann ich keine 40km fahren


----------



## Ertlif (15. März 2013)

an der kondition arbeite ich jeden tag 
Ich komme die berge hoch.

ich kann erst ab 17:00 Uhr, muss noch geld für neue MTB Teile verdienen.


----------



## belgiummtb (15. März 2013)

hmm,

17uhr geht nicht muss um 18uhr schon wieder weg, wird zu knapp.  Schade.  Aber können gerne mal schauen nächste woche nen Abend zu düsen... Lampen sind vorhanden also kein Problem...

gruss


----------



## Ertlif (15. März 2013)

so machen wir das!

fahre sehr gerne im dunkeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (16. März 2013)

So Leute,

dienstag abend (19/03) gegen 19 oder 19h30 an der schenke zum biken treffen?  Runde ist mir egal, ihr könnt gerne was vorschlagen, bin mehr in belgien unterwegs daher nicht so die ortskentniss

wer bock hat meldet sich und dann machen wir dass schon...

Profil sollte nicht zu viel berghoch (wo bei dass bei uns ja immer schwer ist) und schöne trails a la "märchenwald" und co.  Gerne auch leute vom Geländefahrrad Aachen Ev, dann lernen wir uns mal kennen (ich alias Yves)

gut dass wars


----------



## Saxen-Paule (16. März 2013)

Kurz und knapp: ich bin dabei


----------



## flex89 (16. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade nach Aachen gezogen (seit Freitag) und habe jetzt genug vom Kistenschleppen, Aufbauen und Einräumen. Darum wollte ich morgen gerne ne Runde drehen. Da ich mich hier überhaupt nicht auskenne und mich wahrscheinlich schon auf dem Weg aus Aachen raus verfahren würde  wär es super wenn mir jemand als Guide zur Seite stehen könnte . Ansprüche an die Wahl der Stecke habe ich eigentlich keine. Von breiten Feldwegen bis netten Singletrails wär ich überall dabei und dankbar falls das so kurzfristig klappen würde.

Länge wäre auch total egal von 20 bis 70 km wär ich dabei.

LG

Felix


----------



## belgiummtb (17. März 2013)

Hi

Heute geht nicht aber am dienstag abend treffen wir uns wenn du lust hast felix.

Lg


----------



## flex89 (17. März 2013)

Hey belgiummtb,

danke für deine Antwort. Dienstag würde mir auch gut passen. Abends würde aber heißen, dass ich Beleuchtung brauche oder wann wolltet ihr starten? Wollte mir eh mal ne Lampe holen und dann hätte ich jetzt ja nen Grund , weiß nur nicht ob ich das bis Dienstag schaffe. Würde sonst aber gerne ein anderes Mal mitkommen.

LG


----------



## belgiummtb (17. März 2013)

Ja wir wuerden abends fahren aber wenns niet passt dann halt nächste woche oder am samstag.

Yves


----------



## TvS (17. März 2013)

Hi Yves und andere,

möchte an dieser Stelle kurz Werbung für die Hochschulgruppe machen, die sich Dienstag um 19 Uhr am Sportplatz Königshügel trifft. Da werden in der Regel auch alle schönen Trails mitgenommen. Werde wahrscheinlich da mitfahren.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## flex89 (18. März 2013)

Lampe ist bestellt und ich nächste Woche mit von der Partie


----------



## Ertlif (18. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wäre morgen um 19:00 Uhr auch mit dabei.

ich kann auch noch eine zweite Hope 4 Lampe für die Tour mitbringen

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (18. März 2013)

Hört sich doch gut an. Also sind wir zur zeit zu dritt richtig? Termin steht also 19 uhr an der schenke. Wer noch lust hat kann gerne mit.

Gruss


----------



## flex89 (18. März 2013)

Dann wär ich morgen auch dabei  weiß allerdings nicht wo die Schenke in Aachen ist und eine kurze Google-Suche hat mich auch nicht wirklich erleuchtet. Ist das vllt in der Nähe vom Schlosspark Schönau?


----------



## belgiummtb (18. März 2013)

Also die waldschänke ist auf der lütticherstr. Richtung kelmis auf der rechten seite ein restaurant.  Ertlif du bringst ne lampe mit fuer flex? 

Gruss yves


----------



## Ertlif (18. März 2013)

ja. eine oder 2 zusätzliche?

ich habe gesamt 3 sets.


----------



## belgiummtb (18. März 2013)

Ka ich fahre mit 2 lampen denke mal macht sinn. Flex was meinst du?


----------



## flex89 (18. März 2013)

Ahh ok jetzt hab ichs gefunden. Da sollte ich hinfinden .
Wegen der Anzahl der Lampen kann ich nicht so recht sagen. Ist das erste mal dass ich im Dunkeln ne Tour fahre :-D. Wär super wenn du vllt 2 mitbringen könntest um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. Aber im Grunde würde mir glaube auch eine reichen.

Und danke für eure Hilfsbereitschaft  bereue es auf keinen Fall nach Aachen gezogen zu sein 

Bis morgen 

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (18. März 2013)

Jo dann bis morgen. Packt nen regenmantel ein es soll regnen... 

Und es sind noch plätze frei


----------



## belgiummtb (19. März 2013)

Hallo leute

Letzter auruf fuer heut abend. Treffpunkt 19 uhr an der seite der waldschenke, abfahrt gegen 19h10. 
Profil sind ein paar hoehenmeter die ja hier nicht ausbleiben und feine trails. Zur zeit sind wir 4 man, wer lust gat kann gerne spontan vorbei schauen.
Gruss

Yves


----------



## Que.Xx (19. März 2013)

Hey Jungs,

bin zwar noch nicht ganz fit, aber ich glaube ich schließe mich der Tour an . Wer fährt denn mit aus der Stadt HBF -> Hohenstaufenallee -> Waldschenke ? 

Grüße


----------



## Saxen-Paule (19. März 2013)

Coole Sache! Treffen wir uns um 20 vor an der Bushaltestelle?


----------



## Que.Xx (19. März 2013)

Jo, bis später 



Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Coole Sache! Treffen wir uns um 20 vor an der Bushaltestelle?


----------



## flex89 (19. März 2013)

Hey Que.Xx

der Hbf liegt auf meiner Route können uns gerne da treffen.
So gegen 15 vor 7?


----------



## flex89 (19. März 2013)

Gerade gesehen wär dann auch um 20 vor an der Bushaltestelle


----------



## Ertlif (19. März 2013)

leute das wird geil.

ich schau aus dem fenster und freu mich wie bolle.
tankt noch ein paar kohlehydrate, dann geht was.

ich würde gerne funkturm, bahndamm und märchenwald einen besuch abstatten. 
natürlich nur um zu sehen ob noch alles ok ist.



bis später!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (19. März 2013)

Ich freue mich auch schon 
Flex, weißt du welche Bushaltestelle ich meine?


----------



## muschi (19. März 2013)

Ertlif schrieb:


> leute das wird geil.
> 
> ich schau aus dem fenster und freu mich wie bolle.
> tankt noch ein paar kohlehydrate, dann geht was.
> ...





Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auch schon
> Flex, weißt du welche Bushaltestelle ich meine?


Der Märchenwald ist seit Wochen tot. Da wurde Holz eingeschlagen, ist nicht fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ertlif (19. März 2013)

bin vor zwei Wochen mit saxenpaule (?) durchgefahren.

man muss nur an zwei stellen absteigen.
hindernisse machen das fahren ja erst richtig interessant.


----------



## fknobel (19. März 2013)

Ich weis noch nicht ob ich es schaffe... wenn ja komm ich auch mit!


----------



## flex89 (19. März 2013)

Hey Saxen-Paule,

hätte jetzt gedacht die Bushaltestelle am Bahnhof. War aber nur ne Vermutung da der Hbf genannt wurde . War jedoch noch nicht am Bahnhof sodass ich die Örtlichkeiten da nicht kenne .


----------



## fknobel (19. März 2013)

Ich komm auch mit, bin aber ab 17 Uhr schon am DLE! Also etweder ich fang euch dann um 19 Uhr an der Waldschenke ab, doer man trifft sich Unterwegs. Lars hat meine Handynummer!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (19. März 2013)

Gemeint ist diese Haltestelle
http://m.google.de/u/m/zdBE2s

20 vor sieben, bis später!


----------



## flex89 (19. März 2013)

super danke

Bis später


----------



## Waldkatze (19. März 2013)

Falls du mit Märchenwald, das Hexenwäldchen in Belgien oberhalb vom Bahndamm meinst (über nen Huckel gehts hinein) - das kannst du knicken. Total verschandelt und viel abgeholzt. MTB feindlich alles liegen gelassen.
Trotzdem viel Spaß.

War nicht auf dem neuesten Stand, Mario hat es schon erwähnt.


----------



## uerland (19. März 2013)

malario schrieb:


> Der Märchenwald ist seit Wochen tot. Da wurde Holz eingeschlagen, ist nicht fahrbar.



Bis auf einen größeren Baumstamm am Ende ist der Weg durchaus fahrbar.


----------



## belgiummtb (19. März 2013)

leute,

es war geil ich  bin zwar kilich tod aber geile abfahrten und due auffahrten lösche ich aus mein gedächniss  nächste woche wieder?
ich kann auch am samstag nachmittag

gruss und gute nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ertlif (20. März 2013)

hallo leute,

coole tour gestern, hat spass gemacht.

sehr schlammig, umso mehr freut man sich auf besseres Wetter.

Und: Märchenwald ist fahrbar! An den Hindernissen kann man schön seine Technik üben, man muss nur einmal zwangsweise absteigen.

Ist natürlich nix für die cross country raser.


----------



## fknobel (20. März 2013)

Ich fands eigentlich auch ganz spaßig... hab nur gemerkt das ich den ganzen Winter nicht wirklich viel gefahren bin. Muss mich erst wieder an die bedingungen gewöhnen.


----------



## flex89 (20. März 2013)

Der Schlamm war ja auch nicht ohne 
Wär nächste Woche definitiv wieder dabei  und ihr seid ne nette Truppe


----------



## belgiummtb (21. März 2013)

hi Leute, 
wer hat bock auf eine Tour an Samstag Mittag so gegen 13Uhr? hatte an 2Stunden biken gedacht, wer bock hat meldet sich einfach. Treffpunkt entweder dle oder schenke.

Gruss

Yves


----------



## Ertlif (21. März 2013)

samstag geht bei mir nicht, sonntag ggf. ab nachmittag
heute geht bei mir ab 18 / 19:00 Uhr.


----------



## belgiummtb (21. März 2013)

heut und Sonntag kann ich leider nicht. aber spätestens am Dienstag Abend wieder oder Leute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (22. März 2013)

nochmal einen Aufruf für morgen Mittag/Nachmittag so ab 13Uhr biken zu gehen. Treffpunkt schenke oder dle wer bock hat meldet sich einfach. SingleTrail ist das Haupt Augenmerk.
Gruss

Yves


----------



## Saxen-Paule (22. März 2013)

Schade, morgen kann ich nicht.aber Dienstag betrachte ich als gesetzt!


----------



## fknobel (22. März 2013)

Ich muss für beide Termine passen... bin am WE und am Dienstag schon verplant. Eventuell bin ich Montag oder Mittwoch Unterwegs...


----------



## belgiummtb (22. März 2013)

Dienstag bin ich auch wieder dabei. gleicher Ort gleiche Zeit?


----------



## Ertlif (22. März 2013)

Dienstag hört sich fein an, bin dabei.

Wenn sonst noch jemand zu anderen Terminen fährt, Bescheid geben, ich bin öfters unterwegs.


----------



## belgiummtb (22. März 2013)

Felix kannst du morgen biken?


----------



## ThomasAC (22. März 2013)

Hallo Yves,

Singletrail klingt gut. Wie lange hast Du vor Deine Kreise zu ziehen? (Distanz)



belgiummtb schrieb:


> nochmal einen Aufruf für morgen Mittag/Nachmittag so ab 13Uhr biken zu gehen. Treffpunkt schenke oder dle wer bock hat meldet sich einfach. SingleTrail ist das Haupt Augenmerk.
> Gruss
> 
> Yves


----------



## belgiummtb (22. März 2013)

hi Thomas 

ich passe mich den Leuten an mit denen ich fahren also hatte so an 2 Stunden gedacht. Abfahrt so gegen 13Uhr. hast du bock? 

ps: Thomas aus mein Team?


----------



## belgiummtb (22. März 2013)

also so mindestens 20km um warm zu werden für die neue Saison. kommst mit Thomas?


----------



## belgiummtb (23. März 2013)

so letzter aufRuf für heut mittag. wer mit will bitte bescheid geben. Treffpunkt dle oder schenke zwischen 13 und 13h30. gefahren wird bei jedem Wetter, so in etwa 2 Stunden gemütliches trail riden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (25. März 2013)

hi Leute

wer kommt morgen Abend wieder ab 19Uhr mit? Treffpunkt Waldschenke oder dle? gebt bescheid

Gruss

Yves


----------



## flex89 (25. März 2013)

Hey Yves,

ich wollte morgen mal beim Roboterclub vorbeigucken. Wenn du die Woche aber nochmal fahren würdest wär ich dabei 

Bis die Tage

Felix


----------



## Saxen-Paule (25. März 2013)

Wann soll es morgen denn los gehen? Ich schlage 18 Uhr an der waldschenke vor!?

Edit: Habe deinen Post übersehen Yves. Nehme an du kannst erst ab sieben?


----------



## belgiummtb (25. März 2013)

18h30frühestens... wenn's für euch klappt bin ich da


----------



## Saxen-Paule (25. März 2013)

Passt!


----------



## belgiummtb (26. März 2013)

so wer kommt nun heut Abend mit? saxen und ich und wer sonst noch? Treffpunkt schenke um halb sieben.

Rock on

Yves


----------



## Ertlif (26. März 2013)

bin dabei.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (26. März 2013)

Wenn ich das Wetter draußen sehe habe ich grenzenlos Bock! Geil!


----------



## belgiummtb (26. März 2013)

ja dass stimmt wird bestimmt geil und kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickadeehill (26. März 2013)

würde mich gerne einklinken!?

Gruß


----------



## belgiummtb (26. März 2013)

gerne, 18h30an der schenke.


----------



## chickadeehill (26. März 2013)

ok, dann bis gleich


----------



## Ertlif (27. März 2013)

prima Tour war das, wenig matsch, viel Action.

Noch mal!

Schmidthoftour: frank wollte seine berühmte Schmidthof anbieten.
Würde mich nach der Tour gestern sehr interessieren.

Der Zeitraum irgendwann zu Ostern sollte doch für einige passen....?


----------



## belgiummtb (27. März 2013)

die Tour war richtig gut gestern und die Fitness kommt auch langsam wieder.

über Ostern kann ich nicht aber am Dienstag gerne wieder dabei.

gleicher Ort gleiche Zeit?

Gruss

Yves


----------



## chickadeehill (28. März 2013)

Hi,
Schmithoftour würde bei mir Sonntag (Start 10...10:30) gut passen!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ertlif (28. März 2013)

sehr fein, bin dabei. frag mal bei mir in der gruppe nach wer noch lust und zeit hat.
wo treffen?


----------



## chickadeehill (28. März 2013)

Mein Vorschlag:
Startpunkt Schmithof Kirche (Schmithoferstr. Ecke Bergfeld)
Die Tour dauert ca 2,5h
Gruß


----------



## Ertlif (28. März 2013)

so machen wir das.
10:30 Uhr wäre mir leiber, dann komme ich wahrscheinlich mit dem Rad angefahren und bin etwas felxibler mit dme aufstehen.

bis jetzt kommt ev. noch einer aus unserer Gruppe mit.


----------



## muschi (28. März 2013)

dann komm ich auch um 10.30Uhr.


----------



## mocroyam (28. März 2013)

jo, 10:30h bin ich auch da. Bin ja sehr gespannt auf die Runde.

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## die_wade (29. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
bin zwar schon seit letztem Oktober in Aachen aber bisher war nicht viel mit draußen fahren. Dreht ihr am Dienstag eine Runde? Würde gegen Mittag nach dem Essen eine Tour machen. Wohne bei der Uniklinik.
Scheene Ostern,
Phillipp


----------



## belgiummtb (29. März 2013)

wir fahren wahrscheinlich wieder Dienstag Abend gegen halb sechs wenn du Lust hast...

Gruss Yves


----------



## chickadeehill (30. März 2013)

Erinnerung: Morgen 10:30 Schmithof Kirche! Dauer 2...2,5h wenn es nicht zu matschig ist aber das kann wohl nicht ausgeschlossen werden...


----------



## muschi (30. März 2013)

Wir sind mit mind. 3 Vennbikern dabei. Matsch macht erotisch.
bis morgen


----------



## 2014macHartmann (31. März 2013)

bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## till86 (31. März 2013)

Hey Jungs,

war echt ne coole Tour mit viel Spaß im Schnee! Danke auch an den Tour-Guide Ralf!

Gruß Till


----------



## chickadeehill (31. März 2013)

Hatte auch Spaß, mittlerweile kann ich auch wieder sprechen, ganze Sätze ohne Schnappatmung...
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## belgiummtb (31. März 2013)

Hehe 
Seit ihr am dienstag abend wieder dabei?

Gruss

Yves


----------



## Saxen-Paule (31. März 2013)

Man, da wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen, konnte leider nicht.

Dienstag bin ich aber wieder am Start!


----------



## muschi (31. März 2013)

Ich komm mit, jetzt ist ja wieder hell.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (31. März 2013)

kann ich nur zurück geben! nach meinem 62 Kilometer ging bei meinen Beinen nix mehr! ...:-D
Till wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## die_wade (31. März 2013)

ich bin am Dienstag dabei. Wo trefft ihr euch denn immer?
Werde morgen gegen 14 Uhr eine Runde drehen. Hat wer Lust?


----------



## belgiummtb (31. März 2013)

Waldschenke um 18h30. super wenn soviel mit machen


----------



## commencal blanc (31. März 2013)

die_wade schrieb:


> ich bin am Dienstag dabei. Wo trefft ihr euch denn immer?
> Werde morgen gegen 14 Uhr eine Runde drehen. Hat wer Lust?



Nabend,
bin gerade in das Forum gestolpert.
Will aber morgen auch ne Runde drehen.
Wohne noch nicht in Aachen. Wäre aber schnell da - zur Not mit der Bahn...

Konkrete Pläne?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die_wade (31. März 2013)

Boah 18.30 Uhr morgen ist schon relativ spät. Eine Stunde früher fände ich schon besser. Bin nicht so der Nightrider-Typ.



> Konkrete Pläne?


Würde morgen meine Hausrunde nach Mechelen drehen. Könnten uns an der Kreuzung Amsterdamer Ring/ Lütticher Straße treffen. Müsstest dann mit dem Zug bis zur Schanz fahren


----------



## belgiummtb (31. März 2013)

also wir fahren dienstag 18h30 von der schenke los, also bis 20h30 ist es ja noch hell dann bleibt ja nur ne halbe stunde im dunckel


----------



## commencal blanc (31. März 2013)

die_wade schrieb:


> Boah 18.30 Uhr morgen ist schon relativ spät. Eine Stunde früher fände ich schon besser. Bin nicht so der Nightrider-Typ.
> 
> 
> Würde morgen meine Hausrunde nach Mechelen drehen. Könnten uns an der Kreuzung Amsterdamer Ring/ Lütticher Straße treffen. Müsstest dann mit dem Zug bis zur Schanz fahren




Mechelen? Das ist was weit, oder gibt es noch ein anderes?
(154km einfache Strecke beim Googlesuchen)
Wer schon "die wade" heißt - muss ich Angst habe? 

Würd bis Hauptbahnhof fahren, sonst müsste ich nochmal umsteigen... bisschen Warmfahren kann ja nicht schaden.
Treffpunkt passt.

Bis morgen!


----------



## till86 (1. April 2013)

So, die Bilder der Schneehasen sind online ;-)

Hier der Link


----------



## die_wade (1. April 2013)

> Mechelen? Das ist was weit, oder gibt es noch ein anderes?
> (154km einfache Strecke beim Googlesuchen)


Gibt noch eins bei Orsbach


----------



## commencal blanc (1. April 2013)

die_wade schrieb:


> Gibt noch eins bei Orsbach



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.
Länger als 4h bin ich dann schon länger nicht mehr gefahren...
Aber Wetter ist ja Bombe 

Also 14:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (1. April 2013)

nochmal für alle morgen 18h30 an der Waldschenke. 

Frage nehmen wir noch Licht mit, so bis 20h30 haben mir es ja hell.

Gruss

Yves


----------



## die_wade (1. April 2013)

Kann leider nicht. Mir ist heute das Schaltauge gebrochen und das Schaltwerk ist auch hinüber.
Viel Spaß euch morgen


----------



## fknobel (2. April 2013)

Vielleicht komm ich auch... mal schauen wie es zeitlich hinhaut!?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (2. April 2013)

Bei mir wird es zeitlich auch sehr eng, rechnet mal nicht mit mir. Falls ich doch komme schreibe ich noch schnell hier rein.


----------



## belgiummtb (2. April 2013)

wir können auch eine halbe Stunde später los ist kein ding... wer kommt denn nun alles mit?

Gruss

Yves


----------



## muschi (2. April 2013)

Ich fahre mit 18.30 Waldschenke.


----------



## fknobel (2. April 2013)

Ich komm mit, brauch mal auslauf...


----------



## belgiummtb (2. April 2013)

Super geil


----------



## belgiummtb (3. April 2013)

tja war wohl MaterialverschrottungsTag gestern und Florian schaltwerk wieder heile? nach 2 Stunden habe ich die kappe mit einem Brenner los bekommen

Gruss


----------



## muschi (3. April 2013)

Darum fahre ich Stahl mit Alfine.
Yves kauf dir Plastikkappen die kannst du durchbeissen.
Bis nächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (3. April 2013)

he he ja stimmt


----------



## fknobel (3. April 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> tja war wohl MaterialverschrottungsTag gestern und Florian schaltwerk wieder heile? nach 2 Stunden habe ich die kappe mit einem Brenner los bekommen
> 
> Gruss



Ersatzteil ist Bestellt, wird aber bis Morgen wohl noch nicht wider fertig sein. Aber eventuell bin ich da für dann am Samstag vormittag am start...


----------



## belgiummtb (3. April 2013)

um Mittag rum? so gegen 12h30 oder 13Uhr wurde bei mir passen...


----------



## flex89 (4. April 2013)

Da würd ich mich auch direkt mal wieder anschließen 
Zeitlich bin ich flexibel


----------



## belgiummtb (4. April 2013)

hi Felix

gerne können wir so gegen 13Uhr los von der schenke. Florian kommst mit?


----------



## flex89 (4. April 2013)

jep klingt super 

lg und bis samstag


----------



## bilmes (4. April 2013)

Weiß zufällig jemand wan die Arbeiten am Bikepark Dreiländereck losgehen? Könte man ja mal nen Abstecher hin machen...


----------



## belgiummtb (4. April 2013)

noch gibt es kein offizielles Datum...


----------



## hansgregorius (5. April 2013)

hallo, 
sorry i speak english because i cannot speak proper german.
because i am a student here in Germany and i just came to Germany 6 months ago and still learning Deustch.
i'm not a professional mountainbike rider but i love to ride mtb here.
where can i found off road places here around NRW?
because i don't know where to find a mtb (XC , light AM) course around here.

danke schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (6. April 2013)

so nochmal alle die bock haben, heute 13 Uhr an der Waldschenke. zur Zeit sind wir zu dritt...

Gruss

Yves


----------



## belgiummtb (6. April 2013)

wieder mal eine geile Runde im Aachener Wald hinter uns... es wird immer trockener auf den trails so machst spass


----------



## flex89 (6. April 2013)

Das kann ich so unterschreiben  war ne super Tour

Danke Yves 

Und das Bike war im Gegensatz zum letzten mal noch einigermaßen sauberzukriegen


----------



## chickadeehill (6. April 2013)

Also wenn der Wald sauber ist möchte ich morgen auch...
Gegen 14:00 Waldschenke?

Gruß


----------



## belgiummtb (6. April 2013)

ich kann morgen leider nicht... diese Woche auch nicht da Rad zur Inspektion mal zum doc muss aber nächstes Wochenende bin ich wieder on the trails...

Gruss

Yves


----------



## muschi (7. April 2013)

chickadeehill schrieb:


> Also wenn der Wald sauber ist möchte ich morgen auch...
> Gegen 14:00 Waldschenke?
> 
> Gruß



Unsere Gruppe fährt morgen auch Ralf, ab 10.30Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bilmes (11. April 2013)

...wer hat Bock auf nen kleines Feierabend Ründchen, z.B. zum Bahntrail und zurück?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (11. April 2013)

Wann willst du los?


----------



## bilmes (11. April 2013)

so 1830!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (11. April 2013)

Das sollte ich schaffen. Treffpunkt?


----------



## belgiummtb (12. April 2013)

morgen allemal

Sonntag Morgen 9h30 an der schenke? zur Zeit fahren Felix und ich mit. sollte so zirka 2 bis 3 Stunden gehen... wer bock hat... einfach bescheid geben 

Gruss

Yves


----------



## die_wade (12. April 2013)

Kann morgens noch nicht. Würde gegen Mittag eine größere Tour Richtung Eifel starten


----------



## belgiummtb (12. April 2013)

zu gross ok wir fahren morgens dann...
Gruss


----------



## Johannes90 (12. April 2013)

Hi,
habe am Sonntag auch Zeit und bock. Ne große Runde find ich klasse, Uhrzeit ist fast alles recht.
Würde einfach mal mitfahren wollen, wenns ok ist. Wenns nicht passt könnte man sich ja auch verfrüht voneinander trennen.
Gruß Johannes


----------



## muschi (12. April 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> zu gross ok wir fahren morgens dann...
> Gruss


Hallo Yves, ich bin dabei 9.30 Schenke.


----------



## Lucinator (12. April 2013)

Moinsen,


hätte jemand Lust Morgen (Samstag) so gegen 12h zu biken?
Bin relativ neu in Aachen und würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mitkommt, der sich schon etwas auf den Trails auskennt.

Sonntag kann ich leider nicht...

Bin mit nem HT unterwegs, deshalb müsste es nicht der übelste Downhill werden 


Kette rechts, Lucas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (12. April 2013)

kann leider morgen nicht... wir fahren auch Dienstag Abend ab der Wald schenke. kannst ja her mit kommen fahren meistens18h30 los.

Gruss

Yves


----------



## Lucinator (12. April 2013)

Heyho,


hört sich auch gut an.

Habt ihr was mit dem Unibiken zu tun?

Das findet ja zeitgleich statt...!?


----------



## belgiummtb (12. April 2013)

Nein wir fahren in einer anderen Gruppe. kannst dich gerne anschliessen


----------



## muschi (12. April 2013)

Wir kommen am Sonntag zu zweit, wenn ich den neben mir auch noch mit nehme, sind wir zu dritt.


----------



## belgiummtb (12. April 2013)

neben dir?  gespaltene Persönlichkeit oder Alkohol
ok super wird bestimmt lustig. mit dem neben dir


----------



## belgiummtb (13. April 2013)

noch mal für alle morgen 9h30 an der schenke. LG


----------



## Lucinator (13. April 2013)

Moinsen,


uiuiui...um 9.30h trefft ihr euch schon.
Dann wirds wohl heute Abend doch nichts mim trinken gehen.

Wie lange und wo geht die Strecke lang? Sind noch welche mit dem Hardtail unterwegs?


Viele Grüße, Lucas


----------



## belgiummtb (13. April 2013)

denke mal um die 2 bis3 Stunden aber gemütlich. Aachener Wald Single trails und vielleicht ein bisschen auf belgischer Seite... also zirka 25 bis 35 km wenn's gut läuft. ja der Mario fährt manchmal auch ein hardtail aber er hat halt die Wahl zwischen mehreren Räder bist gerne willkommen.
Gruss Yves


----------



## Lucinator (13. April 2013)

Alles klar!
Vielen Dank für das Angebot/Einladung.

Wenn ichs Morgen wirklich so früh schaffe, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei -ansonsten hört sich der Dienstag auch gut an.

Grüße, Lucas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (13. April 2013)

Na, dann komm mal, denn bei mir ist Enduro Stahl und HT.
Wir werden viel Spass haben.


----------



## die_wade (13. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
werde morgen eine etwas größere Runde bzw. Ganztagestour nach Monschau machen. (Burtscheid-Raeren-Wesertalsperre-Monschau-Raeren-Aachen)
Ca. 100 km und 1300 hm
Wer Bock hat morgen um 9 Uhr Normaluhr. Am Besten Nachricht an mich mit Handynr.

Tour orientiert sich an http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.17726.html und http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.61158.html


----------



## Lucinator (14. April 2013)

Sorry Männer,

heute Morgen gabs keine Chance zum Frühaufstehen.
Ich hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne Tour!

Am Dienstagabend seid ihr wieder unterwegs?


Viele Grüße, Lucas


----------



## belgiummtb (14. April 2013)

war eine coole Runde heute kein ding wenn man nicht kann kann Mann nicht
ja Dienstag gehe ich wieder fahren. 18h30 schenke? wer kommt mit?

Gruss

Yves


----------



## Saxen-Paule (14. April 2013)

Hier!


----------



## belgiummtb (15. April 2013)

wer hr Morgen noch dabei? saxen paul und ich bis jetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickadeehill (15. April 2013)

Noch nicht klar, muss sehen wie ich morgen wegkomme...


----------



## Lucinator (16. April 2013)

Moinsen,


also ich wäre heute Abend um 18.30h auch dabei.

Mit Schenke meint ihr doch das Restaurant an der Lütticherstr., oder?


Denke Beleuchtung ist angesagt, bzw. wie lange macht ihr heute? Bis 20.30h kann man ja noch so fahren.


Grüße, Lucas


----------



## belgiummtb (16. April 2013)

also ich hatte vor ohne Beleuchtung zu fahren. so bist 20h30. sollte reichen


----------



## belgiummtb (16. April 2013)

ach so ja das Restaurant an dieser Strasse


----------



## Saxen-Paule (16. April 2013)

Ich werde mal Ne lampe einpacken. Für eine eventuelle Bonus Runde ;-) Bis später, habe tierisch bock


----------



## fknobel (16. April 2013)

Hey,

Ich komm auch mit! Lars, treffen wir uns um 18 Uhr an der Bushaltestelle?


----------



## belgiummtb (17. April 2013)

coole Runde gestern auch die uphill rackette hatte spass hoffe ich 
am Samstag bin ich wieder unterwegs so zwischen 12h30 oder 13Uhr an der schenke? 
wer ist dabei?
Gruss


----------



## Saxen-Paule (17. April 2013)

Jo hat Spaß gemacht! Endlich wieder alles trocken. Und wir haben wieder was für die Interdisziplinäre getan. Race Hardtail und Freerider hatten zusammen Spaß. Ist halt doch alles nur Mountainbiken  

Morgen wieder los? 18:30 Schenke wie gehabt!


----------



## Lucinator (17. April 2013)

Moinsen,


tiptop wars! 
Besonders die letzte Stunde in der Dunkelheit hat richtig gefetzt.
Komme auf jeden Fall wieder mit.

Wegen Morgen: 
Würde es euch auch etwas früher passen? Müsste um 20h zu einen Termin und da wäre 18.30h etwas knapp.

Vielleicht gesellen sich ja das nächste Mal noch einige HT´s dazu 


Schee woars!


----------



## fknobel (17. April 2013)

Also ich fands auch super!

Könnte Morgen auch ca. 1h ehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaotAC (17. April 2013)

Hi,

dann schließe ich mich euch morgen auch an...kann ab 17:00 Uhr...
Gruß

Kai


----------



## Saxen-Paule (17. April 2013)

Also vor sechs wird bei mir schwierig..


----------



## fknobel (18. April 2013)

@Lars:
Dann lass uns um 18:10 an der Bushaltestelle Treffen, dann sind wir gegen 18:30 oben an der Waldschenke. 

Ergo dann Treffen mit den anderen um 18:30 an der Waldschenke! Okay?


----------



## belgiummtb (18. April 2013)

ich schaffe es heut leider nicht... viel Spaß.

ps: Florian kannst mir mal den Link schicken für die Buchsen?

Gruss


----------



## Saxen-Paule (18. April 2013)

Also angesichts des Wetters habe ich kurzfristig beschlossen doch schon früher Feierabend zu machen. Ich vote also für 

*18:00 Waldschenke* oder *17:40 hier*


Wer kommt wann wohin?


Bis später


----------



## fknobel (18. April 2013)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Also angesichts des Wetters habe ich kurzfristig beschlossen doch schon früher Feierabend zu machen. Ich vote also für
> 
> *18:00 Waldschenke* oder *17:40 hier*
> 
> ...



Ok, dann komm ich um 17:40 zum "hier"...


----------



## muschi (18. April 2013)

18 uhr, bin dabei. Ich kann eine Trailrunde Mergelland anbieten.


----------



## belgiummtb (18. April 2013)

ich könnte auch noch morgen ab 17h30 bis 20Uhr. wer hat bock? Wetter soll auch morgen noch gut werden.


----------



## chickadeehill (18. April 2013)

muss noch Kette wechseln... werde es aber versuchen um 18:00 da zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (18. April 2013)

Na wahnsinn, Mario kommt mit... das gibt ja wieder was! Darfst nur mit wenn du die Bremse schleifen läst Bergauf...


----------



## muschi (18. April 2013)

Ruhig Brauner, ich habe Trainingsrückstand. Ich bin 4 Tagen nicht gefahren.


----------



## fknobel (18. April 2013)

malario schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner, ich habe Trainingsrückstand. Ich bin 4 Tagen nicht gefahren.


----------



## mountain-aachen (18. April 2013)

Hi zusammen,

komme aus Aachen und habe ein 29er Hardtail.
Kann man bei euch spontan mitfahren? (z.b. heute Abend?)

Wie sieht das konditionell und Streckentechnisch aus?
Brauche ich Licht?

Gruss


----------



## Saxen-Paule (18. April 2013)

Klar kannst du mitfahren. Hauptsache du bist trailfest, der Rest ist egal. Wo wir uns treffen steht ja oben. Licht werden wir heute glaube ich nicht brauchen..!


----------



## mountain-aachen (18. April 2013)

mountain-aachen schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> komme aus Aachen und habe ein 29er Hardtail.
> Kann man bei euch spontan mitfahren? (z.b. heute Abend?)
> ...



Hi,

kannst du das mit dem "Trailfest" genauer definieren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (18. April 2013)

Genau definiert? 

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ Das ist doch mal ne Definition, oder? Wenn du dich da bis S2 wohlfühlst dann passt das.

Im Ernst, komm einfach mit und schaus dir an. Werden halt so ca. 20-25km machen, etwa 500hm und soviel Singletrails mitnehmen wie es geht. Wenn du sonst nicht nur Waldautobahn fährst, dann passt das schon


----------



## mountain-aachen (18. April 2013)

Hmm ja, sollte klappen 

Um wie viel Uhr und wo gehts nun los?
17.40 Uhr am "hier"?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (18. April 2013)

Genau, von da fahren wir dann zur Schenke, wo wir den Rest treffen


----------



## fknobel (18. April 2013)

Ich denke er meint da mit, das du bei Verwurzelten Singel-Trails nicht in Probleme kommst. Keine angst, wir fahren keine "DH" Strecken. Wir haben auch Hardtail Fahrer da bei und die haben keine Probleme...

Hier mal ein kleines Video... im prinzip fahren wir so was:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14415?qc=sd


----------



## fknobel (18. April 2013)

Pffft... jetzt war er doch schneller!


----------



## Nagammar (18. April 2013)

Hey, 

darf ich mich hier auch noch spontan mit einklinken?


----------



## Lucinator (18. April 2013)

Moinsen Jungs,


mir wird es leider zu knapp. 

Bis um 20h bin ich nicht geduscht und mit allem fertig...

Könnte mir aber in der Arsch beißen. Habe mir heute einen Fat Albert für vorne gegönnt, der schon auf seine erste Testfahrt giert.

Fahrt ihr nächsten Dienstag auch wieder?


Grüße, Lucas


----------



## belgiummtb (18. April 2013)

also morgen ist auch noch ein Tag


----------



## fknobel (18. April 2013)

Nagammar schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> darf ich mich hier auch noch spontan mit einklinken?



Klar, komm einfach mit! Treffpunkte stehen ja oben...

 @lucas:

Schade! Aber dann sieht man sich Dienstag wider...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (18. April 2013)

Nagammar schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> darf ich mich hier auch noch spontan mit einklinken?



Klar, immer. Wo kommst du hin? Schenke oder hier?







Lucinator schrieb:


> Moinsen Jungs,
> 
> 
> mir wird es leider zu knapp.
> ...



Schade! Aber Dienstag sind wir bestimmt wieder unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucinator (18. April 2013)

Bin am Wochenende leider nicht da.

Deshalb erst wieder am Dienstag für mich


----------



## Nagammar (18. April 2013)

Ich werden dann bei "hier" sein


----------



## belgiummtb (19. April 2013)

so wer ist denn heut Abend dabei ab 17Uhr30 oder 18Uhr. so zirka 20-25km Runde. Gruss. Yves


----------



## belgiummtb (19. April 2013)

keiner Lust auf heut Nachmittag Feierabend Runde?


----------



## fknobel (19. April 2013)

Lust schon, aber keine zeit!


----------



## belgiummtb (19. April 2013)

tja dann Kämpfe ich alleine gegen die HöhenMeter wenn keiner kann


----------



## belgiummtb (21. April 2013)

Hi leute,

hoffe euer wochenende war nicht zu stressig  also wuerde mal wieder dienstag los, wetter soll gut werden, wer hat bock?  also koennen auch schon um 18uhr los so haben wir länger tages licht...  gruss

yves


----------



## fknobel (21. April 2013)

Hey Yves,

Aktuell sieht es so aus also ob das bei mir
passt... 18uhr klingt auch gut.

Vg

Florian


----------



## muschi (21. April 2013)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baron_Leguan (22. April 2013)

Moin zusammen,

oft mitgelesen, nie Zeit gehabt, würde auch mal gerne mitkommen.
18:00 kein Problem, wo?
Wie lange? Braucht man für die letzten Meter noch Licht?

Grüße Matze


----------



## belgiummtb (22. April 2013)

ja wenn der Mario mit kommt sind wir gerettet also ich denke 2 bis 3 Stunden, kann aber wirklich variieren. wir sind keine cc voll Profis also geht's bergauf auch eher gemütlich zu...  dafür berg ab also jeder kann mit fairen eigentlich der ein bisschen fahrTechnik mit bringt so auf Niveau S2 oder Max 3 würde ich sagen. Licht ist immer gut denn man weiss nie was passiert... aber morgen sollte es bis fast 20Uhr30 ohne Licht möglich sein... so dass war's 

grüsse und guten WochenBeginn an alle


----------



## muschi (22. April 2013)

Baron_Leguan schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> oft mitgelesen, nie Zeit gehabt, würde auch mal gerne mitkommen.
> 18:00 kein Problem, wo?
> ...



18 Uhr Waldschenke, Lütticherstr.

Und denke daran, ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ungeniert.


----------



## Baron_Leguan (22. April 2013)

Wessen "Ruf"?!?!?!?! ;-)

Gut, dann bis morgen an der Waldschenke. Bergauf gemütlich finde ich gut ;-)


----------



## Ertlif (22. April 2013)

hallöle

so, bin morgen auch wieder mit dabei.

Lassen wir es krachen, hab wieder richtig bock auf ein paar AC Wald Trails!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (22. April 2013)

Wenn ich es zeitlich irgendwie hinkriege bin ich auch am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _session (22. April 2013)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Wenn ich es zeitlich irgendwie hinkriege bin ich auch am Start!



dem schließe ich mich an!


----------



## Lucinator (22. April 2013)

Moinsen,


also Morgen (Dienstag) wäre ich gegen 18.30h an der Schenke wieder dabei 

Passt das?


----------



## belgiummtb (22. April 2013)

also 18Uhr wäre bessere Lucinator


----------



## Lucinator (22. April 2013)

Nabend,


alles klar, habe zwar um 17h noch nen Handwerker in der Bude, aber der schaut hoffentlich nur.

Den begrüße ich dann einfach schon im Spandexanzug 


Bin gerade mim Rad von der Uni gekommen und habe jetzt schon derbe Lust zu fahren?

Noch jemand Lust auf ein spontanes Ründchen HEUTE ABEND?


----------



## ThomasAC (22. April 2013)

Ja, wann und wo?


----------



## Lucinator (22. April 2013)

Moinsen,


18.30h Schenke?
Kennst du dich mit den Trails aus?

Könnte jetzt keine "Tour führen"...


----------



## Lucinator (22. April 2013)

Mhh...dann wirds wohl anscheinend nichts mehr?

-Jetzt bist du off-


Dann wohl nur morgen Abend bzw. Sonntag ist ja Ruhrpott Mounty -fährt da noch jemand mit?


Grüße, Lucas


----------



## _session (23. April 2013)

Also 18:00 Uhr an der Waldschenke?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (23. April 2013)

Jo, oder zwanzig vor Bushaltestelle


----------



## belgiummtb (23. April 2013)

genau letzter Aufruf, 18Uhr an der schenke, Abfahrt ist spätestens 18h10. bis später.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (23. April 2013)

Ja


----------



## die_wade (23. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ist jemand von euch schon mal den Krönungsweg (HW10 Bonn-Aachen) gefahren?
Überlege den am Sonntag + Montag zu biken mit einer Übernachtung. Das sind meines Wissens 133 km und ca. 2400 hm. Hat jemand zufällig Bock den zu machen? 
Wetter soll am Sonntag gut werden und am Montag Niederschlag erst gegen späten Nachmittag.


----------



## _session (23. April 2013)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Jo, oder zwanzig vor Bushaltestelle




hört sich gut an


----------



## belgiummtb (23. April 2013)

Leute,

war wieder mal geil coole runde, coole leute und vor allem top wetter zum biken... hoffetlich nächste woche wieder so

gruss


yves


----------



## muschi (23. April 2013)

bekloppt ist geil, ihr Muschis!!!


----------



## Baron_Leguan (24. April 2013)

Moin zusammen,

fands auch echt geil! 
Vorallem, weil ich so viele neue Strecken gesehen habe!

Ich werd versuchen in Zukunft öfter dabei zu sein!

Grüße
Matze


----------



## till86 (24. April 2013)

So, wer morgen also Donnerstag Lust und Zeit hat auf ne Feierabendrunde kann sich gerne unserer Gruppe anschließen (für Anfänger nicht geeignet)!
Geht dann so 2-3 Std. in den AC-Wald oder Vor-Eifel! und natürlich Trails...

Treffpunkt: 18 Uhr in AC-Brand Vennbahnweg Aral-Tankstelle!

Gruß Till


----------



## Saxen-Paule (24. April 2013)

Ja cool, wollte morgen Abend eh los, dann schließe ich mich euch an!


----------



## muschi (24. April 2013)

Lars, les mal richtig, das ist nix für Anfänger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (24. April 2013)

malario schrieb:


> Lars, les mal richtig, das ist nix für Anfänger



Ach *******, das habe ich nicht gesehen.
Machen wir beide dann ne schöne Forstwege-Tour?


----------



## till86 (24. April 2013)

Wer hat sich den bei den letzten Touren immer lang gemacht ;-) ...


----------



## muschi (24. April 2013)

Hallo, ewas kann ich den dafür das Lars es immer wieder versucht, und es nicht schafft sich lang zu machen.
Ich habe halt mehr Talent, ich bin ja auch bekloppt.
Dein Talent konnten wir ja auch schon bewundern.
Wären wir sonst VENNBIKER.


----------



## mocroyam (27. April 2013)

jo, die Runde (50km/900hM/20er Schnitt) ging echt gut ab! Hat echt Spass gemacht, tolle Strecken, für mich sogar grösstenteils Erstbefahrung...
Ich fand vor allem gut, dass alle konditionell und technisch ziemlich dicht zusammen waren. Das habe ich schon oft genug anders erlebt.
Cool! Danke auch an Till fürs guiden.

Bis zum nächsten mal (also morgen )
Frank


----------



## mountain-aachen (28. April 2013)

Hi,

wer hat denn lust heute eine Anfaengertaugliche runde zu fahren ?


Gruesse
Oliver


----------



## belgiummtb (28. April 2013)

Lust schon aber keine Zeit... was nennst du denn Anfänger? sonst kannst du dich gerne Dienstags anschließen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baron_Leguan (28. April 2013)

Sag mal, was etwa anderes, ist die Runde am Donnerstag immer die anspruchsvollere?


----------



## belgiummtb (28. April 2013)

ka bin sie'noch nie mit gefahren...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (28. April 2013)

Nene, ist eigentlich genau das gleiche. Aber letzte Woche war nichts, Frank und ich sind bei den vennbikern mitgefahren!


----------



## mountain-aachen (28. April 2013)

Okay, wo und wann Dienstag?

Vielen Dank


----------



## belgiummtb (28. April 2013)

Waldschenke 18Uhr herzlich Willkommen


----------



## mountain-aachen (28. April 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Waldschenke 18Uhr herzlich Willkommen



Danke.
Ich bin ja schonmal dabei gewesen


----------



## belgiummtb (28. April 2013)

wer war'sn du?


----------



## mountain-aachen (28. April 2013)

Ich war mit nem 29er da 

Ich weiss nun nicht, was ich da genauer beschreiben soll


----------



## belgiummtb (28. April 2013)

ach ja der speci ja dann bis Dienstag


----------



## belgiummtb (29. April 2013)

wer ist denn morgen alles dabei? 18Uhr an der schenke, wie immer? Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (29. April 2013)

Ich bin leider nicht dabei :-( aber viel Spaß euch!


----------



## belgiummtb (29. April 2013)

wer kommt denn noch morgen mit? matze, florian, ralf, bernd,...?

gruzs


----------



## chickadeehill (29. April 2013)

Sorry, bin raus. Dienstag geht bei mir ja eh selten. Donnerstag könnte aber was werden...
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## till86 (29. April 2013)

Hi, Donnerstag fahren wir ne Tour von AC-Brand aus!
Wer Lust und Zeit hat: Start 18.00 Uhr, ca. 2 1/2 Std.

Ralf: Hier ist noch der Link zu den Bildern der Schmithoftour!

Gruß Till


----------



## chickadeehill (30. April 2013)

Hi Till,
Donnerstag könnte was werden, Startpunkt?
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Baron_Leguan (30. April 2013)

Für heute bin ich leider auch raus! :-(


----------



## belgiummtb (30. April 2013)

sieht so aus als ob es für heute Abend flach fehlt richtig? Gruss


----------



## mountain-aachen (30. April 2013)

Also ich wuerde, wie gesagt, mitfahren


----------



## belgiummtb (30. April 2013)

ach so ja dann ok gerne hatte gedacht alle hätten ab gesagt ok dann 18 schenke ja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain-aachen (30. April 2013)

Jau machen wir.

Bis heute Abend 18 auf dem Parkplatz.


----------



## sesaaachen (30. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin noch relativ neu hier in Aachen und würde gerne mal mit euch mit fahren.
Da ich in Brand wohne wäre der Donnerstag natürlich optimal. 
Wie lange seit ihr heute etwa unterwegs? Hab später noch Nachtdienst. 

Und mal so generell, ihr scheint euch hauptsächlich abends zu treffen. Durch meinen Schichtdienst habe ich auch oft tagsüber frei. Falls es noch jemandem so geht, kann er mich gerne für eine gemeinsame Tour anschreiben. 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## belgiummtb (30. April 2013)

also die Tour heute geht in etwa 2 Stunde... eigentlich nur trails und bergauf gemütlich. kannst dich gerne anschliessen. 18Uhr an der Waldschenke wenn du die kennst.

Gruss

Yves


----------



## sesaaachen (30. April 2013)

2 Stunden würde gut passen. Muss um halb neun in Alsdorf sein. 
Laut google ist die Waldschenke auf der Lütticher Straße Ecke Ronheider Berg, richtig? Dann bis später..


----------



## belgiummtb (30. April 2013)

ja genau. wir fahren von dort los. was ist denn dein jagtRevier in punkto Biken?


----------



## sesaaachen (30. April 2013)

Bin hier in der Ecke so gut wie noch gar nicht gefahren. Habe also noch viel vor mir. Und vorher war ich hauptsächlich in der Rureifel und im Hürtgenwald unterwegs, aber auch eher als Gelegenheitsfahrer.

Freu mich auf später..

Ach und eure Strecken sind aber auch Hardtailgeeignet, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (30. April 2013)

also wir hatten letztens einen xc Mann dabei der überall mit Kamm, etwas langsamer bergab natürlich aber ist alles gefahren denke schon dass man alles hier fahren kann. 

bis heut Abend. Gruss

Yves


----------



## pillehille (30. April 2013)

Moin, werde mich gleich vielleicht auch anschließen. 
Wenn ich es zeitlich nicht rechtzeitig schaffe fahrt schon los

Gruss Philipp


----------



## till86 (30. April 2013)

So, hier die Infos zur Donnerstags-Tour!

Start 18 Uhr in AC-Brand! An der Aral-Tankstelle/Vennbahnweg!

Gruß Till


----------



## belgiummtb (6. Mai 2013)

hi Leute

es ist wieder soweit der Dienstag ruft Morgen 18Uhr15an der Waldschenke. wer ist dabei? wir haben bis Ca 21Uhr Licht.

Gruss

Yves


----------



## mountain-aachen (6. Mai 2013)

Bin dabei.

Gruß


----------



## belgiummtb (7. Mai 2013)

keiner mehr dabei?


----------



## doncanaille (7. Mai 2013)

denke ich schau auch mal rein. lg
ach shit hab da nochnen termin sry


----------



## belgiummtb (7. Mai 2013)

hi Leute sorry schaffe es doch nicht heut Abend, müsst ohne mich los.

Gruss

Yves


----------



## Waldkatze (7. Mai 2013)

Hatte überlegt, mich heute anzuschließen. Ist denn noch jemand am Start?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (7. Mai 2013)

Wenn wir den Start auf Viertel nach sieben legen bin ich gerne dabei. Vorher schaffe ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (7. Mai 2013)

ich könnte noch morgen früh im Raum werfen da habe ich frei... Gruss


----------



## Waldkatze (7. Mai 2013)

Morgen würde mir eigentlich auch besser passen. Was heißt denn für dich früh? Ab 11h wäre für mich machbar.


----------



## belgiummtb (7. Mai 2013)

hmm 11 ist schon fasst zu spät... egal dachte schon wirklich früh. aber ich lass es mal gut sein diese Woche

Gruss


----------



## mountain-aachen (7. Mai 2013)

Hi,

also ob wir um 18 Uhr oder 19.15 Uhr fahren ist mir eigentlich egal.

Gruß


----------



## mountain-aachen (7. Mai 2013)

Wie schauts aus? Wer ist um 18 Uhr dabei, wer um 19.15?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (7. Mai 2013)

Sorry, aber ich muss auch passen. Ich komme hier sobald nicht weg...


----------



## till86 (16. Mai 2013)

Heute kann ich wieder um 18 Uhr ab Aachen-Brand (Treffpunkt: Brander-Bahnhof/Aral-Tankstelle) ne Tour anbieten!

Gruß Till


----------



## belgiummtb (16. Mai 2013)

kann leider nicht bin am garda see


----------



## till86 (16. Mai 2013)

Hoffe du hast wenigstens schönes Wetter! Viel Spaß noch da unten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Que.Xx (16. Mai 2013)

Moin,

bin am WE nochmal in AC und wollte fragen ob einer am Samstag Nachmittag Biken gehen würde?


----------



## commencal blanc (16. Mai 2013)

Que.Xx schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin am WE nochmal in AC und wollte fragen ob einer am Samstag Nachmittag Biken gehen würde?



Moin,

ich wohn zwar erst seit zwei Wochen in AC,
würde am Samstag aber auch ne größere Runde Richtung Eifel drehen,
sofern es nicht zu sehr regnet...


----------



## Que.Xx (17. Mai 2013)

Wollte eigentlich die lokalen trails fahren. Ca 25km 600/700hm 2-3std.


----------



## Ertlif (21. Mai 2013)

hallöle,

wird heute abend gefahren?


----------



## belgiummtb (21. Mai 2013)

hi

ich kann diese Woche noch nicht, bin ab nächste Woche wieder einsatzbereit 

viel Spaß


----------



## AlexanderT (21. Mai 2013)

Wäre dabei, geht was, 6 Uhr an der Waldschenke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ertlif (21. Mai 2013)

ist auch ein bisschen wetterabhängig, wenn es gleich anfängt zu regnen fahre ich nur ne kleine Runde nach hause.

wer wäre sonst noch dabei?


----------



## AlexanderT (21. Mai 2013)

Ja, das Wetter sieht gerade eher wechselhaft aus ..


----------



## Piddi (21. Mai 2013)

Moin!
Sind die Grüppchen in denen ihr fahrt anfängerfreundlich?
Würde mich in nächster Zeit gerne mal anschließen.


----------



## Ertlif (21. Mai 2013)

hi,

es kommt darauf an, was du unter anfänger verstehst.

ich bin nicht jede Woche dabei, aber die leute, die ich kenne können 500 - 700 HM in 2-3 Stunden fahren und kommen auch schwierigere Trails zügig herunter.

Wenn du wirklich gerade erst mit MTB angefangen hast, wird es schwierig werden mitzukommen, käme halt auf einen Versuch an. Nur nicht böse sein, wenn dann ein paar Jungs alleine fahren wollen, wenn es zu langsam wird. da gehöre ich dann auch  zu.

Aber zum Reinschnuppern: klar, komm mal vorbei. Am ersten Berg steil rauf und dann steil wieder runter weisst du mehr.


----------



## Piddi (21. Mai 2013)

ok. danke für die schnelle Antwort!
mache dann erst noch ein paar touren alleine und melde mich dann mal mit an.
wenn ich zu langsam bin, fahr ich mein tempo und lasse euch ziehen.


----------



## sesaaachen (21. Mai 2013)

Hey, ich wäre auch dabei.


----------



## Ertlif (21. Mai 2013)

ok, dann wäre wir zu dritt, richtig?

18:00 Waldschänke?


----------



## AlexanderT (21. Mai 2013)

Alles klar, bis gleich!


----------



## AlexanderT (21. Mai 2013)

Da haben wir ja Glück gehabt mit dem Wetter, wobei ich auf dem Heimweg noch ordentlich nass geworden bin! Vielen Dank nochmal dir, Bernd, für das tolle Guiding!


----------



## Ertlif (22. Mai 2013)

kein thema, tempo war gut, wir sind prima alle trails runtergekommen, schöne runde. 

wenn man zweimal den bahndammtrail fährt nur weil er spass gemacht hat, ist man mit den richtigen leuten unterwegs gewesen.

jederzeit wieder.

Bin noch richtig richtig richtig nass geworden.


Rock the Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (27. Mai 2013)

hi Leute

bin wieder im lande wer hat bock auf morgen Abend kleine Runde ab 18h30? Waldschenke wie immer...

Gruss

Yves


----------



## Ertlif (27. Mai 2013)

bin dabei wenn kein regen


----------



## muschi (27. Mai 2013)

Muschi


----------



## belgiummtb (27. Mai 2013)

Mario is back


----------



## muschi (28. Mai 2013)

Ich bin raus, Muschi hat AUA.


----------



## belgiummtb (28. Mai 2013)

mega muschi


----------



## belgiummtb (28. Mai 2013)

keine freiwilligen mehr


----------



## belgiummtb (28. Mai 2013)

wer kommt denn noch heute mit ausser Bernd und ich?

18h30 Waldschenke.

Gruss

Yves


----------



## Ertlif (28. Mai 2013)

warten alle auf Regen, fahren ab donnerstag wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ertlif (28. Mai 2013)

so, bin draussen für die Tour AC Wald, hier schüttet es.

vielleicht ne kleine runde nach hause.

Schade, hatte mich gefreut.


----------



## belgiummtb (28. Mai 2013)

dann wird sie wohl ganz abgesagt denn alleine ist nicht so lustig oder kommt noch jemand?


----------



## Ertlif (28. Mai 2013)

hm. sieht nach nem platzregen aus, jetzt scheint wieder die sonne.

Problem ist, ich muss nach der tour noch ne stunde nach hause fahren.
ich würds riskieren, aber wenn dann jetzt losfahren.

heisst 18:018:15 Waldschenke.


----------



## belgiummtb (28. Mai 2013)

ja ok bin dann um Viertel nach an der schenke


----------



## belgiummtb (28. Mai 2013)

und bist jetzt los? hier regnet es jetzt


----------



## belgiummtb (28. Mai 2013)

das war ja wieder eine Material ZerstörungsRunde und was für ein tolles Wetter i love it

nächste Woche geht's wieder rund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ertlif (29. Mai 2013)

auf jeden


----------



## Andreas.blub (31. Mai 2013)

Tag zusammen,

studiere seit 4 Jahren in Aachen habe aber noch nie mein Bike mitgebracht. Nachdem jetzt im Aachener Wald kräftig gebaut wird, habe ich mich im Verein angemeldet und möchte auch an den Strecken mitwirken. 

Im vorhinein würde ich aber auch gerne mal den Rest der Trails sehen und mich mal an wen/ne Gruppe dranhängen.

Also wer hat Lust einem neu-Aachener Biker das Gebiet schmackhaft zu machen ?
Ich bin kein Racer und muss nen Enduro die Berge hochkurbeln. Also in Renntempo bin ich meist nur Bergab unterwegs. Falls wer trotzdem Lust hat mich mitzunehmen, könnt ihr hier gerne antworten 

Am liebsten direkt am Montag nachmittag ab ca 16.30. Gerne auch 2-4h.

Grüße Andreas


----------



## belgiummtb (31. Mai 2013)

gerne Dienstag Abend ab der Waldschenke gegen 18h30 müsste deinem Profil genügen. 

Gruss

Yves


----------



## Andreas.blub (31. Mai 2013)

Bin dabei, wenn das wetter wie angekündigt wird 

Gibt es jemanden der aus der Ecke Adelbertsteinweg/Kaiserplatz/Hbf kommt und Di mitfährt? Sonst muss ich ne Karte mitnehmen


----------



## belgiummtb (3. Juni 2013)

so

es ist wieder soweit der Dienstag kommt mit großen Schritten an 

Wetter soll stabil bis sonnig werden, um die 18 Grad also alle eure Räder raus und ab zur schenke. 18Uhr30.

wer ist dabei?

Gruss

Yves


----------



## mountain-aachen (4. Juni 2013)

Bin heute Abend dabei


----------



## Andreas.blub (4. Juni 2013)

meine Anmeldung steht auch noch.

mountain-Aachen kommst aus dem innenstadtbereich und könntest mich ab Hbf oder kaiserplatz mitnehmen? Falls es auf dem weg liegt


----------



## mountain-aachen (4. Juni 2013)

Hi, ich kann dich ab Hbf mitnehmen. So gegen 18.10 Uhr.
Ist aber ganz einfach zu finden. Da ist auch ne Bushaltestelle...


----------



## Andreas.blub (4. Juni 2013)

vielleicht gibt es ja nen netten weg ohne hauptstrassen, den den ich über Google nicht sehe.

Wo genau am Hbf?


----------



## belgiummtb (4. Juni 2013)

geht das auch für euch wenn wir um 19Uhr los fahren mir ist noch was dazwischen gekommen auf der Arbeit? 

Gruß und danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (4. Juni 2013)

geht das klar für euch Jungs oder geht nur halb sieben?

Gruss


----------



## mountain-aachen (4. Juni 2013)

Hi, also 18.10 bzw. 18.40 vor dem HBF. Da ist vorn ne Bushaltestelle.

Ob 18.30 oder 19 Uhr ist mir eigentlich egal.


----------



## Andreas.blub (4. Juni 2013)

bei mir geht auch 19:00. Also 18:40 am HBF.

Nur um es nicht falsch zu verstehen: Große Bushaltestelle vor dem HBF?


----------



## belgiummtb (4. Juni 2013)

super und danke


----------



## mountain-aachen (4. Juni 2013)

Vor dem Bahnhof ist ein kleiner Platz mit Wasserbelustigung und Baenken.
Davor befinden sich zwei Bushaltestellen, jeweils fuer eine Fahrtrichtung. 
Es ist alles zu Ueberblicken. 
Wir werden uns schon finden, keine Panik


----------



## Andreas.blub (4. Juni 2013)

Den HBF kenn ich. Wohne ja schon ein paar Jahre hier 

Dachte nur hier im Thread mal was von ner Bushaltestelle irgendwo hinterm Bahnhof als Treffpunkt gelesen zu haben. Kann auch sein dass ich da irgendwas verwechsle...


----------



## belgiummtb (4. Juni 2013)

coole Runde heut Jungs mit spektakulären Einlagen

bis bald


----------



## mountain-aachen (4. Juni 2013)

Ab sofort bin ich überschlag-olli


----------



## belgiummtb (4. Juni 2013)

hast es aber mit richtig viel style gemacht... also bei nem contest würdest du klar gewinnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (4. Juni 2013)

Bedanke mich für die nette Einführung in das Gebiet. Leider nicht alles geschafft, aber mir hats eh gereicht


----------



## belgiummtb (4. Juni 2013)

nächste Woche geht's weiter Andreas


----------



## Andreas.blub (4. Juni 2013)

Bin ich froh wenn die Trails fertig sind und ich net mehr so viel kurbeln muss 

Aber irgendwie muss man ja an die Kondition kommen...


----------



## vaeth (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin erst kürzlich von meinem Crossrad aufs MTB umgestiegen und suche nun nach Anschluss. Eigentlich wollte ich mich schon letzte Woche in euer Treffen an der Waldschänke einzecken, hab euch dann aber leider verpasst.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn es demnächst mal klappt (bin beinahe jeden Abend auf dem Rad unterwegs also recht flexibel).

Gruß
vaeth


----------



## belgiummtb (4. Juni 2013)

hört sich gut an fährst du dann auch trails oder eher WaldAutobahn?


----------



## vaeth (5. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mich schon an den Trails vom Funkturm aus probiert und bin äußerst angefixt . Besonders der Rollover oben auf dem Hügel, am Startpunkt, hat es mir angetan. Training an der Technik interessiert mich besonders aber für Touren bin ich auch zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (5. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich das Wetter so sehe, könnte ich heut Nachmittag schon wieder für nen Ründchen schwach werden...


----------



## vaeth (5. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte ab ca. 19:00 Uhr Zeit...


----------



## belgiummtb (5. Juni 2013)

kann leider nicht


----------



## Andreas.blub (5. Juni 2013)

Schade. Kann selbst nur bis 8. Dann bis nächste Woche


----------



## muschi (5. Juni 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> hast es aber mit richtig viel style gemacht... also bei nem contest würdest du klar gewinnen



Hab ich was verpasst?
Ich bin doch der der sich sinnlos aufs Maul legt.


----------



## belgiummtb (10. Juni 2013)

hi Leute

morgen 18Uhr30 Waldschenke?

Gruss

Yves


----------



## muschi (10. Juni 2013)

Ich bin dabei und bring einen Technikfrischling mit.


----------



## vaeth (10. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## belgiummtb (10. Juni 2013)

super


----------



## Andreas.blub (10. Juni 2013)

Bin auch wieder dabei. Bisl Berge hochkriechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## myflash (10. Juni 2013)

Hi,
ich würde mich auch mal als "Einsteiger" anschließen, wenn schon ein Frischling dabei ist falle ich ja vielleicht nicht ganz so auf =)


----------



## Andreas.blub (10. Juni 2013)

Dann ist ja richtig was geboten 

Fährt von euch zufällig jemand ne Shimano Bremse (XT/SLX/Zee). Bin grad am überlegen was ich als nächstes bastel und würd mir die gerne von der Haptik mal anschauen


----------



## vaeth (10. Juni 2013)

Im Notfall können wir die besser eingefahrenen ja erlösen und eine Frischlingsgruppe eröffnen. Bitte für diesen Fall die gelbe Warnleuchte und das Anfänger-Schild deutlich sichtbar an Helm und Rucksack anbringen!


----------



## vaeth (10. Juni 2013)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Dann ist ja richtig was geboten
> 
> Fährt von euch zufällig jemand ne Shimano Bremse (XT/SLX/Zee). Bin grad am überlegen was ich als nächstes bastel und würd mir die gerne von der Haptik mal anschauen



Ab nächste Woche, wenn es wie geplant läuft, Saint...


----------



## belgiummtb (10. Juni 2013)

fahre die slx... Top Leistung und das bei 100kg KampfGewicht kann ich nur empfehlen. vor allem der Preis für so eine Technik aber lass uns hier kein Technik Forum draus machen, reden morgen weiter kannst sie ja dann bei mir Probe fahren...


----------



## belgiummtb (10. Juni 2013)

morgen wird's sonnig der Liebe Gott meint er mal gut


----------



## belgiummtb (10. Juni 2013)

also die trails sind einfach genial... war gerade mit hund und Rad am Bahntrail sowie märchenWald und der Boden ist traumhaft gripig wird richtig geil morgen...


----------



## belgiummtb (11. Juni 2013)

Erinnerung an alle: 

heute 18Uhr30 an der schenke. wer noch mag kann gerne mit...

Gruss


----------



## chickadeehill (11. Juni 2013)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain-aachen (11. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Andreas.blub (11. Juni 2013)

Will sich jemand schonmal vorher um 18 Uhr am Hbf treffen? Ich wäre dann davor zu finden.


----------



## belgiummtb (11. Juni 2013)

das wird ja eine richtig große Gruppe heute


----------



## JRTB (11. Juni 2013)

Fett! Bin heute "Tourist" in Monschau, wo ist diese Schenke? Möchte unbedingt um 18:30 mit, juhu!


----------



## belgiummtb (11. Juni 2013)

Waldschenke

luettischerstraße

in aachen

aber nicht in monchau


----------



## Andreas.blub (11. Juni 2013)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Will sich jemand schonmal vorher um 18 Uhr am Hbf treffen? Ich wäre dann davor zu finden.



Da sich niemand gemeldet hat fahre ich auch direkt die Waldschenke an. Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldkatze (11. Juni 2013)

Hoi Jungs,

hab mich lange gedrückt, bei euch mitzufahren und war eben überrascht, wie gut es doch ging. Bis zum Abgang. Danke für die Fürsorge - nix gebrochen. Hoffe, denen die es mir nachgemacht haben, gehts gut.
Wenn ich links wieder was sehe, komm ich gerne nochmal mit.

Groetjes, Verena


----------



## belgiummtb (11. Juni 2013)

ja war heute eine super Ausfahrt... schade dass es verletzte gab hoffentlich geht's euch allen gut...

till wo gibst die Bilder?

grüße und hoffentlich bis bald allemal.


----------



## Andreas.blub (11. Juni 2013)

Mal gucken ob ich bis Dienstag nochmal aufs Rad komme 
Akku leer und alles tut vom Sturz weh 

Edit: Erstmal ein Weizen.


----------



## till86 (12. Juni 2013)

Von mir auch gute Besserung! Hat echt Spaß gemacht bis auf die Stürze :-(
So, hier hab Ihr noch 2 Bilder:


----------



## vaeth (12. Juni 2013)

Nochmal gute Erholung an dich Verena!

Die Ausfahrt war klasse und ich bin besser mitgekommen als befürchtet! Jederzeit wieder kann ich nur sagen.

P.s. Ich hab mir eben erstmal eine versenkbare Sattelstütze geordert


----------



## muschi (12. Juni 2013)

So für alle nochmal die sich für die Vennbiker interessieren, das sind wir:  http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/  oder bei Facebook unter vennbike.de

Wir haben keine festen Zeiten, ausser Donnerstags mit Till ab Brand, wo auch jeder mitfahren kann. Unsere Wochenendtouren sind längerer Natur(teilweise +100km) und nur auf Anfrage mitzufahren.


----------



## JRTB (12. Juni 2013)

@ Belgiummtb: Bedankt voor je snelle antwoord! Das war mir dann doch zu weit, habe mich dafür mit den Jungs der TuS Lammersdorf/Simmerath getroffen, ebenfalls um 18:30. Hammertour mit 1100+ Hm., ging bis 22:15. Die Locals haben mir echt interessante Stücken Singletrail gezeigt...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (17. Juni 2013)

Hier meldet sich einer von den Toten zurück

Ich habe endlich mal wieder etwas Zeit und wünsch mir nichts sehnlicher als ne Runde biken. Morgen Abend gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle?


----------



## belgiummtb (17. Juni 2013)

wieder da?  ich kann morgen leider nicht muss nochmals fürs Knie zum Onkel Doktor... 
aber nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## _session (17. Juni 2013)

ich wäre morgen dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vaeth (17. Juni 2013)

Klamotten sind gewaschen, Fahrrad ist geputzt, nichts wie auf in den Dreck!!! Natürlich weiterhin ohne verstellbare Sattelstütze 
18:30 Waldschenke?


----------



## Andreas.blub (17. Juni 2013)

Ich muss leider auch noch passen. Mein Sturz letzte Woche hat meinen Oberschenkel doch etwas mitgenommen. Nächste Woche vllt wieder.


----------



## muschi (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo Lars, wo kommst du den her, schön von dir zu hören.

Bis morgen


----------



## muschi (17. Juni 2013)

Wenn Ihr mich lasst ,biete ich eine Runde Mergelland an.


----------



## mountain-aachen (17. Juni 2013)

Also ich bin morgen dabei.

Wie lang wird die Tour denn?
Vielleicht kann man sich dann auch um 18 Uhr treffen...

Gruss


----------



## vaeth (17. Juni 2013)

malario schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr mich lasst ,biete ich eine Runde Mergelland an.



Wir werden dir wieder wie gehorsame Lemminge in den Untergang folgen


----------



## muschi (17. Juni 2013)

18.30 Uhr wäre mir lieber. Die Mergellandrunde ist variabel zwischen 2-3 Stunden.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (17. Juni 2013)

Einmal 3 Stunden Mergelland ab 18:30 bitte


----------



## belgiummtb (17. Juni 2013)

die jecke muschi wird euch platt machen hoffentlich sieht der Onkel dok nichts schlimmes dann kann ich nächste Woche wieder

sonst werd ich ja noch fett wurd der Mario jetzt sagen

viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucinator (17. Juni 2013)

Moinsen Jungs,


wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.

Sorry, aber die letzten Dienstage war bei mir immer irgendwas...da jetzt aber Rad am Ring bei mir steht, ist der Trainingswille doch wieder hoch 

Wie siehts jetzt morgen aus? Mergelland? Wo trefft ihr euch und ist die Strecke Hardtail kompatibel?

Kette rechts, Lucas


----------



## muschi (18. Juni 2013)

Die Strecke ist teilweise technisch, aber mit dem Hardtail fahrbar.

Mit dem Fully oder der entsprechenden Technik bist du natürlich schneller unterwegs.

Wie immer 18.30h Schenke.


----------



## Lucinator (18. Juni 2013)

Hey,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort -dann bin ich doch glatt mal wieder dabei


----------



## _session (18. Juni 2013)

Saubär! Dann werd ich um 18:30 an der Schenke sein.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (18. Juni 2013)

Hervorragend! Ich freu mich Männer


----------



## mountain-aachen (18. Juni 2013)

Was fuer ein Wetter...
Ich hoffe mit 3L Wasser komme ich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (19. Juni 2013)

Angenommen es regnet nicht: Wer ist heute Abend gegen halb 7 oder 7 bei ner spaßorientierten Trailrunde dabei?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (20. Juni 2013)

Heute jemand spontan? Momentan siehts doch ganz gut aus da draußen


----------



## belgiummtb (20. Juni 2013)

bin für die nächsten sechs Monate wahrscheinlich wieder Knie bedingt raus... also Strasse und leichtes Gelände ist ok aber leider keine trails in der Zeit... wir sehen uns dann fürs nightbiken wieder:/ 

grüße an alle...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (20. Juni 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> bin für die nächsten sechs Monate wahrscheinlich wieder Knie bedingt raus... also Strasse und leichtes Gelände ist ok aber leider keine trails in der Zeit... wir sehen uns dann fürs nightbiken wieder:/
> 
> grüße an alle...



Au kacke
Sag Bescheid wenn du mal Bock auf ne lockere Waldautobahnrunde hast


----------



## vaeth (20. Juni 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> bin für die nächsten sechs Monate wahrscheinlich wieder Knie bedingt raus... also Strasse und leichtes Gelände ist ok aber leider keine trails in der Zeit... wir sehen uns dann fürs nightbiken wieder:/
> 
> grüße an alle...



Oh... Das tut mir leid für dich! Ich drück die Daumen für eine schnelle Genesung.


----------



## muschi (20. Juni 2013)

Waldautobahn, bin ich dabei. Meld dich Yves.


----------



## belgiummtb (20. Juni 2013)

das ist wirklich nett Jungs... also wirklich Wald Autobahn meinte der dok... keine Schläge ins Knie usw... erstmal verdauen und bike auf crosscountry umbauen 1.8 Reifen oder?


----------



## die_wade (20. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand Lust auf einen Trip nach Maasmechelen am Sonntag?


----------



## muschi (20. Juni 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> das ist wirklich nett Jungs... also wirklich Wald Autobahn meinte der dok... keine Schläge ins Knie usw... erstmal verdauen und bike auf crosscountry umbauen 1.8 Reifen oder?



So du Muschi, nix 1.8 Reifen, sondern Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 oder Ikon 2.2.
Ausserdem, stell den irren Doktor in die Ecke und kauf dir als Zweitrad ein billiges 29er mit Starrgabel mit 1x10 oder Alfine 8 und wir zwei sind bestens gerüstet.
Aber noch besser, kauf dir einen Genesis oder OnOne Stahlrahmen und wir bauen es zusammen auf.

Denk mal nach Hopsi mit Mopsi


----------



## vaeth (20. Juni 2013)

malario schrieb:


> ... 1x10 oder Alfine 8 ...


Meinst nicht das ist bei Knieproblemen eher kontraproduktiv?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (20. Juni 2013)

mopsi ist ganz traurig weil sein herrschen nicht mehr hopsen darf Nein kein Geld für zweitRad baue gerade Haus um und meine Frau hat sonderwünsche aber trotzdem danke die maxxis Rollen die auch gut auf Straße weil werde jetzt halt auch mehr auf Straße fahren...


----------



## belgiummtb (20. Juni 2013)

also an sich der Druck den ich auf s Knie gebe beim treten ist egal weil es belastet nie das volle Knie und beim deswegen darf ich ja auch weiter fahren. was schlecht ist sind stoße, ruckeln, Sprünge und so weiter... also alles was beim fahren Spaß macht


----------



## Waldkatze (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust morgen mittag ne Runde zu drehen? 2-3h, Start ab Waldschenke?


----------



## mountain-aachen (21. Juni 2013)

Hi,
ich waere wohl dabei.
Laut Wetterbericht soll es morgen am Nachmittag regnen.
Ich schlage einfach mal 11~12 Uhr vor.


----------



## chickadeehill (21. Juni 2013)

11:30 Waldschenke könnte bei mir passen.


----------



## Waldkatze (21. Juni 2013)

Bei mir auch, 11.30h klingt gut.


----------



## mountain-aachen (21. Juni 2013)

Alles klar. Falls es sonst keine Einwaende gibt, 11.30 Uhr.


----------



## commencal blanc (22. Juni 2013)

die_wade schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf einen Trip nach Maasmechelen am Sonntag?



Moin,

ich wohne seit Mai in AC habe es aber bisher noch nicht zum Dienstagstreffen geschafft.
Morgen will ich auf jeden Fall aufs MTB.
In Maasmechelen war ich noch nicht.

Wäre dabei, wenn es nicht zu früh los gehen soll

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## _session (24. Juni 2013)

Moin wieder los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (24. Juni 2013)

Jo, bin dabei. 18:30?


----------



## mountain-aachen (24. Juni 2013)

Bin dabei.


----------



## muschi (24. Juni 2013)

dabei


----------



## Ertlif (24. Juni 2013)

ich bin morgen auch dabei.

wer bock hat, ich fahre heute abend auch ne kleine runde.
ab 18:00 Uhr


----------



## vaeth (24. Juni 2013)

Bei mir klappt es morgen nicht, ich fahre dann Mittwoch.


----------



## chickadeehill (24. Juni 2013)

vaeth schrieb:


> Bei mir klappt es morgen nicht, ich fahre dann Mittwoch.


 
jep, Mittwoch ist mein Tag! 18:30 WS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vaeth (24. Juni 2013)

chickadeehill schrieb:


> jep, Mittwoch ist mein Tag! 18:30 WS?



Damit wäre es dann ein Plan


----------



## Saxen-Paule (24. Juni 2013)

Dabei!


----------



## chickadeehill (24. Juni 2013)

Super!


----------



## _session (25. Juni 2013)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Jo, bin dabei. 18:30?



würde ich sagen!

Also 18:30 Waldschenke!


----------



## Ertlif (25. Juni 2013)

wird heute gefahren oder nicht?

oder heute und morgen?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (25. Juni 2013)

Ertlif schrieb:


> wird heute gefahren oder nicht?
> 
> oder heute und morgen?



Letzteres. Ich werde heute um 18:30 an der Waldschenke sein. Und morgen auch


----------



## Lucinator (25. Juni 2013)

Moinsen,

ich muss leider für heute Absagen, da ich nächste Woche meine Abgaben habe 

Euch natürlich viel Spaß -hoffentlich bleibt es trocken!


Kette rechts, Lucas


----------



## Ertlif (25. Juni 2013)

bis gleich, hoffe das wetter spielt mit

brauch bewegung.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (25. Juni 2013)

Regenradar sagt es bleibt trocken.

Bis gleich, hab Bock


----------



## mountain-aachen (25. Juni 2013)

Ich brauche dann wohl auch einen neuen Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vaeth (25. Juni 2013)

mountain-aachen schrieb:


> Ich brauche dann wohl auch einen neuen Reifen



Ach...Pflaster drauf und weiter gehts


----------



## belgiummtb (25. Juni 2013)

wasn los oli?


----------



## mountain-aachen (25. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte nen Riss im Schlauch. 
Beim aufpumpen ist mir das dann garnicht aufgefallen...

Naja, jetzt kann ich wenigstens mal die Maxxis probieren


----------



## chickadeehill (26. Juni 2013)

Bis gleich, ein paar Tropfen können es werden...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (26. Juni 2013)

Wo denn? 


Bis gleich!


----------



## vaeth (26. Juni 2013)

Alles wird gut[tm]


----------



## muschi (26. Juni 2013)

mountain-aachen schrieb:


> Ich brauche dann wohl auch einen neuen Reifen



Dein Loch ist ja noch viel besser als meins.


----------



## vaeth (26. Juni 2013)

malario schrieb:


> Dein Loch ist ja noch viel besser als meins.


Dieser Satz für sich alleine betrachtet...ist mal ne krasse Ansage


----------



## mountain-aachen (27. Juni 2013)

Irgendjemand Lust auf eine lockere Tour?
18.30 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldkatze (28. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand Lust Sonntag nachmittag, ca. 16h ne Runde zu drehen. Start ab Waldschenke, Rib-safe-ways.


----------



## mountain-aachen (28. Juni 2013)

Sonntag Nachmittag passt mir gut.


----------



## Waldkatze (28. Juni 2013)

Cool, wollte via Raeren, Richtung Eupen. Kennst du dich dort?


----------



## mountain-aachen (29. Juni 2013)

Ne, kenne nur den Vennbahnweg. 
Habe mir das grad mal auf google maps angeschaut und man kann scheinbar ein bischen Wald mitnehmen.


----------



## muschi (29. Juni 2013)

Das geht mit viel Wald. Ihr fährt über Köpfchen weiter Richtung Monschauer Str, dann Lischtenbusch, Klinkebahn, Wasserturm, Raeren, an der Tanke links, am Bauerenhof an der Kurve, den ersten Feldweg rechts, am Ende vom Feldweg wieder rechts, durch den Ortin eine Senke hinter dem Bauernhof am Parkplatz links in den Wald immer gerade aus bis zum Forsthaus und dort links zur Wesertalsperre, Alaaf ihr seit in Eupen.


----------



## belgiummtb (29. Juni 2013)

Mario dat hat keiner verstanden der noch nie da war

gute Neuigkeiten, wurde diese Woche operiert und vielleicht darf ich in einem Monat doch wieder mit meiner Lieblings muschi fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain-aachen (29. Juni 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> gute Neuigkeiten, wurde diese Woche operiert und vielleicht darf ich in einem Monat doch wieder mit meiner Lieblings muschi fahren



Ich vermute es geht um dein Knie? Gute Besserung


----------



## belgiummtb (29. Juni 2013)

Jep


----------



## muschi (29. Juni 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Mario dat hat keiner verstanden der noch nie da war
> 
> gute Neuigkeiten, wurde diese Woche operiert und vielleicht darf ich in einem Monat doch wieder mit meiner Lieblings muschi fahren



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waldkatze (29. Juni 2013)

malario schrieb:


> Das geht mit viel Wald. Ihr fährt über Köpfchen weiter Richtung Monschauer Str, dann Lischtenbusch, Klinkebahn, Wasserturm, Raeren, an der Tanke links, am Bauerenhof an der Kurve, den ersten Feldweg rechts, am Ende vom Feldweg wieder rechts, durch den Ortin eine Senke hinter dem Bauernhof am Parkplatz links in den Wald immer gerade aus bis zum Forsthaus und dort links zur Wesertalsperre, Alaaf ihr seit in Eupen.




Nun sind wir ja schlauer, zur Not hab ich mein Garmin und der Regen verzieht sich morgen auch.

Beterschap en sterkte voor jou, Yves


----------



## belgiummtb (29. Juni 2013)

bedaankt mevrouw schreibt man das so?


----------



## muschi (29. Juni 2013)

En ik doe graag mijn grappjes mevrouw.


----------



## Waldkatze (29. Juni 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> bedaankt mevrouw schreibt man das so?




Heel goed, heb gedacht, je praat ook nederlands omdat iemand had geschreven:
@ Belgiummtb: Bedankt voor je snelle antwoord!


----------



## Waldkatze (29. Juni 2013)

malario schrieb:


> En ik doe graag mijn grappjes mevrouw.



Jij bent gewoon helemaal gek!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (1. Juli 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Mario dat hat keiner verstanden der noch nie da war
> 
> gute Neuigkeiten, wurde diese Woche operiert und vielleicht darf ich in einem Monat doch wieder mit meiner Lieblings muschi fahren



Super gut. Ich drück dir die Daumen



Morgen? Mittwoch?


----------



## _session (1. Juli 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickadeehill (1. Juli 2013)

bei mir wird's wieder Mittwoch...


----------



## Ertlif (1. Juli 2013)

bei mich auch


----------



## chickadeehill (1. Juli 2013)

Ertlif schrieb:


> bei mich auch


 
Super, da kommen wir dann doch noch mal zusammen aufs Radel und nächsten Monat nehmen wir dann den Yves wieder mit, gute Besserung!

und den Lars köder ich für Mittwoch mit einem Überraschungsei...


----------



## Ertlif (1. Juli 2013)

genau. das versteckst du dann irgendwo im aachener wald und er muss es finden.
da wird er sich aber freuen.


----------



## vaeth (1. Juli 2013)

Ich melde mich auch für Mittwoch.


----------



## belgiummtb (1. Juli 2013)

Tanks nur noch 24 Tage


----------



## Saxen-Paule (2. Juli 2013)

_session schrieb:


> Morgen!


18:30 Schenke? Oder gleich an der Bushalte?

Sonst noch wer?





chickadeehill schrieb:


> bei mir wird's wieder Mittwoch...





Ertlif schrieb:


> bei mich auch





vaeth schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch für Mittwoch.



dabei!


----------



## _session (2. Juli 2013)

Würde lieber direkt 1830 an der schenke sagen! 


Kommt sonst noch einer heute mit?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (2. Juli 2013)

_session schrieb:


> Würde lieber direkt 1830 an der schenke sagen!



Alles klar, 18:30 Schenke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldkatze (3. Juli 2013)

Wer hat noch Lust am Donnerstag via Wurmtal in die Brunssumer Heide zu fahren? Start ca 14h Waldschenke.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (3. Juli 2013)

Ich muss für heute leider -trotz lockendem Ü-Ei- passen. Schaffe es zeitlich nicht. Bock auf ne Schlammpackung hätte ich aber schon


----------



## chickadeehill (3. Juli 2013)

Dann würde ich auch kneifen, Ü-Eier sind von der Haltbarkeit ja eher unkritisch. Habe auch noch genug Schlechtwetterarbeit in der Garage...
Werfe aber direkt den Samstag in die Runde!


----------



## mountain-aachen (3. Juli 2013)

chickadeehill schrieb:


> Dann würde ich auch kneifen, Ü-Eier sind von der Haltbarkeit ja eher unkritisch. Habe auch noch genug Schlechtwetterarbeit in der Garage...
> Werfe aber direkt den Samstag in die Runde!


Wochenende klingt sehr verlockend.
Ich waere, egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag, auch dabei.


----------



## vaeth (3. Juli 2013)

Hm...okay, Wochenende geht klar!


----------



## mountain-aachen (3. Juli 2013)

vaeth schrieb:


> Hm...okay, Wochenende geht klar!



Was ist eigentlich aus den Gopro videos geworden?
Das wuerde mich sehr interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vaeth (3. Juli 2013)

mountain-aachen schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus den Gopro videos geworden?
> Das wuerde mich sehr interessieren



Die sind in etwa vergleichbar mit Aufnahmen eines Erdbebens von einer Überwachungskamera. Ich kann das Anbringen der GoPro am Lenker für Trails nicht weiterempfehlen 
Und das obwohl ich mir beim Versuch tolle Stunts für die Cam zu machen noch das Schienbein aufgehackt habe


----------



## mountain-aachen (4. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute,

mal abgesehen von diesem Samstag/Sonntag,
hat hier irgendwer Lust auf eine Tour durchs Wurmtal?
Am besten mit jemandem, der sich da auskennt.
Ich wuesste da auch schon zwei


----------



## chickadeehill (5. Juli 2013)

so, mein Fahrplan für morgen steht, Start 10:00 Waldschenke! wen kann ich begeistern?


----------



## lukaszk (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich heiße Lukasz und bin neu hier. Ich wohne in Würselen und suche Leute zum mitfahren, im Wurmtal aber auch gerne woanders.

Ich habe einen Kombi (leider ohne Dachgepäckträger), also kann noch eine Person mit dem Bike mitnehmen und würde gerne z.B. eine Tour durchs Hohe Venn oder irgendwo in der Eifel machen (übrigens, kann jemand irgendwelche nicht asphaltierte Strecken in der Eifel empfehlen? Ich bin eigentlich vor einiger Zeit nach Deutschland umgezogen und bin hier in der Gegend noch nicht viel gefahren.)

Hat jemand Lust an diesem Sonntag (7.7) Morgen (vllt. um 10.00?) im Wurmtal, im Aachener Wald oder woanders in der Nähe ein bisschen zusammenzufahren?


----------



## vaeth (5. Juli 2013)

chickadeehill schrieb:


> so, mein Fahrplan für morgen steht, Start 10:00 Waldschenke! wenn kann ich begeistern?


----------



## mountain-aachen (5. Juli 2013)

Hmm, also falls sich niemand fuer Sonntag begeistern kann (oder doch?)
bin ich morgen dabei.


----------



## mountain-aachen (6. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen, ich fahre Sonntag, niemand muss auf mich warten


----------



## commencal blanc (6. Juli 2013)

mountain-aachen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ich fahre Sonntag, niemand muss auf mich warten



Guten Morgen,
da wäre ich vielleicht dabei.
Wann willst du denn los?
Werde auch jetzt mal ne Runde starten.

Schönen Tag allerseits!
Patrick


----------



## Waldkatze (6. Juli 2013)

Bin morgen dabei, 10.30h Waldschenke?


----------



## mountain-aachen (6. Juli 2013)

10.30 Uhr klingt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (6. Juli 2013)

mountain-aachen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ich fahre Sonntag, niemand muss auf mich warten


Wer Party macht kann fahren Oli 

Und Verena ist alles schuld.


----------



## Waldkatze (6. Juli 2013)

Und Verena ist alles schuld.[/quote]

Das größte Leid ist jenes, welches wir uns selbst zufügen.

Hast du dir heute morgen bestimmt auch gedacht und die dunklere Sonnenbrille genommen. Außerdem kann ja nicht jeder so hart sein wie du...


----------



## chickadeehill (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
Dienstag würde diese Woche auch bei mir passen, 18:30 WS?
  @Saxen-Paule
für den Fall das wir nicht zusammen finden, das Ü-Ei liegt am Fuße des großen Holzdrops der keiner ist...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (8. Juli 2013)

chickadeehill schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Dienstag würde diese Woche auch bei mir passen, 18:30 WS?


Stand heute würde ich sagen das passt. Falls nicht gebe ich Bescheid.



chickadeehill schrieb:


> @saxe-Paule
> für den Fall das wir nicht zusammen finden, das Ü-Ei liegt am Fuße des großen Holzdrops der keiner ist...


----------



## Ertlif (8. Juli 2013)

ich kann dienstag leider nicht, aber mittwoch.

da geht doch bestimmt zweimal was, bei dem wetter.

ausserdem stehen doch mittlerweile alle gut im saft...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (8. Juli 2013)

Ertlif schrieb:


> ich kann dienstag leider nicht, aber mittwoch.
> 
> da geht doch bestimmt zweimal was, bei dem wetter.
> 
> ausserdem stehen doch mittlerweile alle gut im saft...



Der Saft ist weniger das Problem als die Zeit 
Ich schau auf jeden Fall was sich machen lässt


----------



## vaeth (8. Juli 2013)

Ich melde mich für Dienstag. Mittwoch ist dann abhängig davon wie schlapp die Beine sind...


----------



## _session (8. Juli 2013)

Dienstag läuft!


----------



## Waldkatze (9. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand Interesse Freitag ne lange Tour (60-80km) zu machen? Z.B. Mergelland MTB Route. Start ca 17h Waldschenke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (9. Juli 2013)

Heute auch mal wieder dabei!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (9. Juli 2013)

Es war fast abzusehen: ich muss für heute leider passen


----------



## _session (9. Juli 2013)

sehr schade!


----------



## Ertlif (10. Juli 2013)

sodele:

Freitag Mergelland: Hört sich extrem verführerisch an, kann aber leider nicht!
Ein ander Mal?

Meine freien Temrine diese Woche

Mittwoch (heute) ab 18:00 - 18:30 Uhr 
Donnerstag (morgen) ab 18:00  - 18:30 Uhr 
Sonntag ab 16:00 uhr 

Wie schauts eigentlich heute aus?

Wir werden nicht jünger
wir werden nicht schöner
das Wetter nicht besser...


----------



## chickadeehill (10. Juli 2013)

bin heute raus, glücklicherweise kann ich einen Termin vorschieben, nach gestern Abend wäre aber heute eh nichts mehr gegangen...
Donnerstag ist unklar und Sonntag dachte ich an eine frühe (ca. 10:00) Schmithofrunde


----------



## Waldkatze (11. Juli 2013)

Freitag Mergelland: Hört sich extrem verführerisch an, kann aber leider nicht!
Ein ander Mal?

Können wir machen. Bin bis nächste Woche Sonntag nicht in AC, danach gerne. Ab wann kannst du denn abends oder Chance auf freien Tag in der Woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ertlif (12. Juli 2013)

Waldkatze schrieb:


> Freitag Mergelland: Hört sich extrem verführerisch an, kann aber leider nicht!
> Ein ander Mal?
> 
> Können wir machen. Bin bis nächste Woche Sonntag nicht in AC, danach gerne. Ab wann kannst du denn abends oder Chance auf freien Tag in der Woche?



Wir sind da im Moment noch nicht ganz zeitkompatibel.
Ich könnte zwar nächste Woche, aber übernächste Woche strampeln wir uns in den Alpen ab. Falls du noch ein Beamtmungsgerät leihweise übrig hast....

Bin am 1.8. wieder da.


----------



## Waldkatze (12. Juli 2013)

Ertlif schrieb:


> Wir sind da im Moment noch nicht ganz zeitkompatibel.
> Ich könnte zwar nächste Woche, aber übernächste Woche strampeln wir uns in den Alpen ab. Falls du noch ein Beamtmungsgerät leihweise übrig hast....
> 
> Bin am 1.8. wieder da.



Akkuleistung max. 5h und noch mehr Gewicht durch 10L O²-Flasche - Ambubeutel wäre die leichte Alternative. Ist aber bestimmt nicht nötig. Viel Spaß euch allen in den Alpen en goed pad.


----------



## vaeth (12. Juli 2013)

chickadeehill schrieb:


> bin heute raus, glücklicherweise kann ich einen Termin vorschieben, nach gestern Abend wäre aber heute eh nichts mehr gegangen...
> Donnerstag ist unklar und Sonntag dachte ich an eine frühe (ca. 10:00) Schmithofrunde


Dann buche ich mal die Sonntagstour.


----------



## chickadeehill (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
Muss die Schmithofrunde absagen, muss leider einen Schraubertag machen, Sorry
Ralf


----------



## mountain-aachen (13. Juli 2013)

Schade. Ich waere gern mitgefahren.


----------



## _session (15. Juli 2013)

Morgen, gleiche Zeit geicher Ort?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (15. Juli 2013)

Ja!


----------



## _session (15. Juli 2013)

Geil!


----------



## Andreas.blub (15. Juli 2013)

Ja!

Und Mi/Do würde ich mich auch melden!


----------



## commencal blanc (15. Juli 2013)

_session schrieb:


> Morgen, gleiche Zeit geicher Ort?



Moin zusammen,

ich würde mich morgen mal trauen.
Mache Homeoffice und starte von Burtscheid. Da sollte 18:30 Uhr passen.
Waldschenke?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vaeth (15. Juli 2013)

Bin morgen auch dabei, muss nur das Rad schnell wieder auf 2 x 1 umrüsten...


----------



## Andreas.blub (15. Juli 2013)

Immer noch keine intakte Schaltung? 6 setzen? ^^


----------



## belgiummtb (15. Juli 2013)

2x1? krasse Kombi noch zwei Wochen dann darf ich wieder...


----------



## _session (15. Juli 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> 2x1? krasse Kombi noch zwei Wochen dann darf ich wieder...




Sehr gut Yves!


----------



## vaeth (15. Juli 2013)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Immer noch keine intakte Schaltung? 6 setzen? ^^



Doch schon, aber wo bitte bleibt bei 2x10 die Herausforderung. Und erst die Gewichtsersparnis mit Single hinten. 



belgiummtb schrieb:


> 2x1? krasse Kombi noch zwei Wochen dann darf ich wieder...



Cool! Am besten steigst du wieder ein solange Ralf noch im Urlaub ist. Der Mitfahrerverschleiß ist bei seinen Touren doch recht groß in letzter Zeit


----------



## Andreas.blub (15. Juli 2013)

vaeth schrieb:


> Cool! Am besten steigst du wieder ein solange Ralf noch im Urlaub ist. Der Mitfahrerverschleiß ist bei seinen Touren doch recht groß in letzter Zeit



Ich hoffe ich komm morgen bis zum Ende durch


----------



## Ertlif (16. Juli 2013)

Auf jeden!


----------



## vaeth (16. Juli 2013)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Waldschenke?


Ja!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## commencal blanc (16. Juli 2013)

vaeth schrieb:


> Ja!
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Danke 
Wäre jetzt einfach mal davon ausgegangen!
Bin gespannt wie es sonst passt!
Klassisches 26er HT 

Bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (16. Juli 2013)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Danke
> Wäre jetzt einfach mal davon ausgegangen!
> Bin gespannt wie es sonst passt!
> Klassisches 26er HT
> ...



Fahren muss man können, Rad ist sowas von egal.

ich hab Bock


----------



## chickadeehill (16. Juli 2013)

Bin dabei! Muss nen Satz neue Teile noch testen vor Alpe Huez...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (18. Juli 2013)

Heute Abend?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (20. Juli 2013)

Morgen früh jemand am Start?


----------



## _session (22. Juli 2013)

Morgen gleiche Zeit gleicher Ort?


----------



## mountain-aachen (22. Juli 2013)

Dienstag bin ich am start !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _session (23. Juli 2013)

Sauber! Sonst noch wer? Bei dem schönen Wetter


----------



## commencal blanc (23. Juli 2013)

_session schrieb:


> Sauber! Sonst noch wer? Bei dem schönen Wetter



Moin.
Schaffe es leider heute nicht. Bin auf nem "kleinen" Junggesellenabschied... ind der Woche


----------



## vaeth (23. Juli 2013)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## myflash (23. Juli 2013)

Ich denke ich bin auch dabei =)


----------



## _session (23. Juli 2013)

.. und wer ist noch bei einer nassen Runde dabei?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (23. Juli 2013)

Wenn das Gewitter ausbleibt bin ich dabei


----------



## BikeBen93 (25. Juli 2013)

Hey, 

Komme aus Belgien (Eupen) und hab mal ne frage. ihr, die euch immer an der Waldschenke trefft, wie Fahrt ihr so meistens? Wie weit so ungefähr, und vom Stil her eher flowige Trails und Wege oder FR und DH mäßig mit Schanzen und schwer technischen Trails? 

Liebe Grüße Ben


----------



## belgiummtb (25. Juli 2013)

hi 

also eher enduro, sind auch Sprünge bei Acer kannst alles umfahren wenn du es nicht möchtest... aber fahr einfach mal mit dann siehst du. Profil zirka 30km und wir warten immer auf den letzten da ich es meistens bin ist es ja eh egal

Gruß


----------



## BikeBen93 (25. Juli 2013)

Gut, da werde ich wohl umfahren, denn Sprünge sind nicht so meines ^^ Bin eher der flowige Trailbiker oder gar Waldwege.  Gut das werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal machen, habe bis Montag noch Klausuren und dann Zeit zum Biken. Länge klingt in Ordnung, die Länge fahre ich auch so. 
Haha ok  

Gruß


----------



## mountain-aachen (30. Juli 2013)

Heut Abend jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldkatze (5. August 2013)

Hat jemand Interesse am Samstag, den 10.08. in Daun die Halbmarathondistanz mitzufahren?

http://www.eifelbike.de/fahrtechnik-kurse-buchen?view=event&id=19&evr_id=0

Als Vorbereitung für den Vulkanbike-Marathon Mitte September (sofern man nicht am p-weg teilnimmt).

http://vulkanbike.de/eifel-marathon/strecken/


----------



## Ertlif (6. August 2013)

wird heute Abend gefahren?


----------



## commencal blanc (9. August 2013)

Waldkatze schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse am Samstag, den 10.08. in Daun die Halbmarathondistanz mitzufahren?
> 
> http://www.eifelbike.de/fahrtechnik-kurse-buchen?view=event&id=19&evr_id=0
> 
> ...




Moin,
die Testrunde am WE passt bei mir nicht.
Aber der Marathon ist vorgemerkt. 

Gruß
Patrick

P.S.: Bei einer WE-MTB Tour um Aachen/ Eifel wäre ich dabei!


----------



## KoolMoeDee31 (9. August 2013)

Tach gesagt ,

ein Kumpel und ich haben Morgen so gegen Nachmitttag/Abends eine gemütliche Runde Von der Pioniequelle bis zum DLE vor . Natürlich auch mit dem Ein oder Anderen Trail dabei   Das Tempo passt sich an den langsamsten an , sprich es ist WE und wir habens nicht eilig . Ne genaue Uhrzeit wissen wir noch nicht , aber wenn jmd Interesse hat einfach mal hier reinschreiben . uhrzeit kommt dann Morgen früh nach .

Gruß KMD31


----------



## Waldkatze (12. August 2013)

Also reges Treiben kann man das hier z.Zt. ja nicht nennen. 

Freitag ca 14h, entweder Eupen, Mützenich oder La gileppe oder Brunssum. Alle ca 90 km, ca 1000 HM. Jemand zu begeistern?


----------



## Ertlif (12. August 2013)

schon, kann aber nicht.

morgen um 18:00 Waldschenke passt, Mario kommt auch, 

Wer Bock auf ein bisschen Speed und Trails hat:

Heute 18:30 Uhr, Mittwoch ca. 18:00, Donnerstag mit Einschränkungen.


----------



## commencal blanc (12. August 2013)

Ertlif schrieb:


> schon, kann aber nicht.
> 
> morgen um 18:00 Waldschenke passt, Mario kommt auch,
> 
> ...



Donnerstag habe ich vorgemerkt.
Ich hoffe, dass bis dahin Tretlager da ist und ich zum Einbau gekommen bin....


----------



## _session (12. August 2013)

morgen 18:30 Waldschenke hört sich gut an!


----------



## muschi (13. August 2013)

18.30Uhr bin ich mit einverstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vaeth (13. August 2013)

Bin dabei.


----------



## mountain-aachen (13. August 2013)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## _session (13. August 2013)

ich bin nicht 100 % sicher ob ich es bis halb sieben schaffe, wenn nicht einfach losfahren, nicht auf mich warten!


----------



## commencal blanc (15. August 2013)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Donnerstag habe ich vorgemerkt.
> Ich hoffe, dass bis dahin Tretlager da ist und ich zum Einbau gekommen bin....



Habe ich wohl nicht richtig gelesen 
Dachte heute 18:00Uhr Waldschenke.
Würde heute passen, da ich ab Aachen starten kann.

Also, wenn jemand will.


----------



## commencal blanc (20. August 2013)

Moin,

heute 18:30 Uhr Waldschenke?
Könnte am Start sein

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## _session (20. August 2013)

werds wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen, sorry! Zu viel um die Ohren heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain-aachen (20. August 2013)

dAbEi


----------



## vaeth (20. August 2013)

Hm...mich zieht es heute mehr in Richtung Bikepark.


----------



## belgiummtb (20. August 2013)

das hört sich gut an sven... vielleicht bin ich auch d.A...


----------



## Lucinator (20. August 2013)

Heyho,


also gibt es heute keine "kreuz-und-quer-runde", sonder nur Bike Park?

Grüße, Lucas


----------



## Andreas.blub (20. August 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> das hört sich gut an sven... vielleicht bin ich auch d.A...



Schön, dass du wieder fit bist 
Bikepark wäre ich gegen Wochenende auch nochmal dabei.


----------



## vaeth (20. August 2013)

Lucinator schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> 
> also gibt es heute keine "kreuz-und-quer-runde", sonder nur Bike Park?
> ...



Wieso? Es gibt doch schon 2 Meldungen für die "kreuz-und-quer-runde".


----------



## belgiummtb (20. August 2013)

gib bescheid wenn du im Park bist...


----------



## Lucinator (20. August 2013)

Ich dachte nur Mountain-Aachen fährt und der Rest im Bike Park, oder?


----------



## vaeth (20. August 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> gib bescheid wenn du im Park bist...



Waaa ich dachte du kommst so und so...ahm ups...ich bin da.


----------



## belgiummtb (20. August 2013)

war nur eine kleine Runde bei mir drehen sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (20. August 2013)

morgen Park?


----------



## vaeth (20. August 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> war nur eine kleine Runde bei mir drehen sorry



Na das hat ja mal wieder perfekt funktioniert...



belgiummtb schrieb:


> morgen Park?



Ich denke schon. Die letzten Tage an denen es abends noch hell ist wollen genutzt werden.


----------



## belgiummtb (20. August 2013)

morgen zwischen sechs und sieben ihr Rocker


----------



## Andreas.blub (20. August 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> morgen zwischen sechs und sieben ihr Rocker



Wenn man Hobel bis dahin wieder fahrbereit ist gerne


----------



## vaeth (21. August 2013)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Wenn man Hobel bis dahin wieder fahrbereit ist gerne



Im Park können wir dich wenigstens nicht wieder verlieren...
...hoffentlich


----------



## Andreas.blub (21. August 2013)

vaeth schrieb:


> Im Park können wir dich wenigstens nicht wieder verlieren...
> ...hoffentlich



Streu noch mehr Salz in die offenen Wunden


----------



## mountain-aachen (21. August 2013)

Lucinator schrieb:


> Ich dachte nur Mountain-Aachen fährt und der Rest im Bike Park, oder?



Waldschenke heisst idR. eine lustige Runde zu drehen.

"Nur" weil nicht jeder in dieses Forum reinschreibt, heisst es nicht, das nicht trotzdem gefahren wird.
Wir waren gestern zu zweit unterwegs. ~30km 

Beim naechsten mal klappts dann bestimmt.

Gruss


----------



## Andreas.blub (22. August 2013)

Heute jemand im Bikepark unterwegs?

Allein ist nur halb so lustig


----------



## muschi (27. August 2013)

Heute 18.30 Uhr , ihr Muschis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountain-aachen (27. August 2013)

Kacke. Bestes Wetter. Muss lernen


----------



## muschi (27. August 2013)

So tut mir leid, ich habe einen Termin vergessen. Ich kann dann doch nicht.


----------



## commencal blanc (27. August 2013)

Bevor diese komische 2-Meter-Regelung zu uns schwappt...
"Streichung der "2-Meter-Regel" einschl. entspr. Bußgeldbestimmung im Waldgesetz Baden-Württemberg"

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg 

=> Unterschreiben!

Danke!


----------



## 2014macHartmann (31. August 2013)

Bilder vom Tag 2 unserer Siebentägigen Alpencross Überquerung sind nun online!

www.Vennbike.de


----------



## muschi (3. September 2013)

Heute fahren? Langsam wird es früher dunkel, sollen wir früher starten?

Wenn sich niemand meldet 18.30Uhr Waldschänke.


----------



## Ertlif (3. September 2013)

hallöle, 

heute 18:00 Uhr Start wäre super.

muss nach unserer Tour noch 1,5 Stunden nach würselen pedalieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (3. September 2013)

Wenn keiner sich meldet 18.00 Uhr Waldschänke, Bernd.


----------



## Ertlif (3. September 2013)

So machen wir das, Mario.

Hömmal: Hast du Zugriff auf eine Standbohrmaschiene?
In meinem Tall Boy Upper Link hat sich ein Lager festgefressen, da muss der äussere Ring rausgebohrt werden.


----------



## Ertlif (3. September 2013)

Standbohrmashcine hat sich erledigt!


----------



## alf126 (5. September 2013)

hallo zusammen,

ich komme aus würselen und suche noch bzw. wieder leute biken. wenn möglich würde ich mich euch gerne mal anschließen. habt ihr regelmäßige termine?

gruß
ralf


----------



## Ertlif (10. September 2013)

so, es ist Dienstag, traditionell Biketime im AC Wald + Umgebung.

da die Temperaturen um so was um die 2 Grad gefallen sind und sich ein bisschen Nässe auf die Trails gelegt hat, werden wahrscheinlich nur noch Harcoremuschis fahren.

Stubenhocker und Sofaregenten werden wohl zuhause bleiben und wichtige Termine vorschieben oder behaupten, Sie wären gar nicht in der Stadt.

Was natürlich zunächst einmal kategorisch nicht geglaubt wird.

18:00 Waldschenke!

Weinen könnt ihr, wenn Ihr wieder zu Hause seid.


----------



## belgiummtb (10. September 2013)

geil. aber das heißt hardcore nicht harcore
ich muss trockenBau machen... 
bin aber bald wieder dabei.

bis dann


----------



## vaeth (10. September 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> geil. aber das heißt hardcore nicht harcore
> ich muss trockenBau machen...
> bin aber bald wieder dabei.
> 
> bis dann



Hehe ich mag dein neues Avatar-Bild 
Bei mir wird es in Zukunft erstmal schwierig werden  Ich habe aktuell am Di. Dienst bis 18:00.


----------



## belgiummtb (13. September 2013)

jemand Zeit/just heut Nachmittag ab 3 auf eine Runde oder bikepark?


----------



## Baron_Leguan (13. September 2013)

jaja, gestern wegen dem bisschen Wasser nicht können, aber heute dann ;-)
Viel Spaß!


----------



## _session (13. September 2013)

bin bis Ende September raus, sorry Yves!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ertlif (17. September 2013)

so Leute, letzte Woche bin ich alleine gefahren, war aber auch schön.

Endlich mal viel Platz und alle Trails nur für mich.
Wie sieht es heute aus?

Wenn, dann 18:00 Uhr Schänke.


----------



## muschi (17. September 2013)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Ertlif (17. September 2013)

Muschi ist wieder da!

Heute fahren wir Trails, Alter.


----------



## muschi (17. September 2013)

Genau ich brauche Erholung vom Wochenende.


----------



## Ertlif (17. September 2013)

Wenn wir heute durch sind, hast du genug Erholung für die nächsten 3 Tage bekommen.

Ich hoffe nur ich bekomme dann keinen Ärger mit Deiner Frau.


----------



## Que.Xx (19. September 2013)

Ich bin übers WE in Aachen mit Rad, fährt jmd. bzw. hat jemand Lust mich zu begleiten?


----------



## commencal blanc (19. September 2013)

Que.Xx schrieb:


> Ich bin übers WE in Aachen mit Rad, fährt jmd. bzw. hat jemand Lust mich zu begleiten?



Moin,
ich werde am WE auch fahren.
Samstag aber wahrscheinlich eine Rennradrunde mit den Kollegen. 
Sonntag MTB wäre super

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## belgiummtb (24. September 2013)

Freitag Nachmittag bike Park? 
 @Sven hast eine Mail in Forum gfaev


----------



## Andreas.blub (26. September 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Freitag Nachmittag bike Park?



Ab wann hast du Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (26. September 2013)

Ich werde ab etwa 16uhr da sein. Jommst auch?


----------



## Andreas.blub (26. September 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Ich werde ab etwa 16uhr da sein. Jommst auch?



16 Uhr klingt gut. Viel später hätte es nicht sein dürfen . Wenn meine Schulter morgen keine mucken macht komme ich.


----------



## belgiummtb (26. September 2013)

Andreas hast du eine Gabel pumpe? wenn ja kannst du die morgen mit bringen meine ist gerade gestorben


----------



## Andreas.blub (26. September 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Andreas hast du eine Gabel pumpe? wenn ja kannst du die morgen mit bringen meine ist gerade gestorben



Jo kann ich mitbringen. Bzw hab ich eh immer im Rucksack


----------



## belgiummtb (26. September 2013)

vielen dank... scheiss pumpe ohne Luft im Dämpfer ist halt blöd


----------



## vaeth (30. September 2013)

Wie sieht es bei euch diese Woche mit ein paar Abfahrten im Park aus? Das Wetter scheint ja noch ein wenig mitzuspielen. Heute und Mittwoch stehen aktuell auf meinem Plan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (30. September 2013)

kann nur Freitag anbieten ab 14 Uhr oder s.o...


----------



## Ertlif (30. September 2013)

wir können heute fahren...

Wetter ausnutze tun.


----------



## vaeth (30. September 2013)

Ich werd mich jetzt gleich auf den Weg in den Park machen, falls noch jemand spontan einsteigen mag.


----------



## Spoo-Ac (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

besteht die Möglichkeit *Sonntag* iwo mitzufahren?


----------



## belgiummtb (4. Oktober 2013)

und wer kommt heut mit zum Park? Andreas bist am Start?


----------



## Andreas.blub (4. Oktober 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> und wer kommt heut mit zum Park? Andreas bist am Start?



Sorry, dass ich erst jetzt antworte 

Wurde von meiner besseren Hälfte den Tag lang durch den Ikea gequält. Jetzt bin ich müde.

PS: Du hast noch meine Pumpe


----------



## belgiummtb (4. Oktober 2013)

ja stimmt die ist praktisch nächste Woche kriegst du wieder


----------



## schloe (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen,
ich bin jetzt neu aus dem Ruhrgebiet nach Aachen gezogen und kenne mich hier überhaupt nicht aus....
Ich fahre jetzt seit ca 2 1/2 Jahren und bin bis jetzt in Dortmund gefahren, meist Allmountain-/Endurotouren. 

Könnte ich mich euch mal anschließen? Wäre 

Grüße Nils


----------



## SoundVibration (8. Oktober 2013)

Hi, Nils, 
anbei ein paar bewegte Bilder von vergangener Woche: Lecker Eis essen! Für Aachener Mountainbiker heißt das "Auf nach Epen". Wald- und Feldwege sind zwar nur 2. Wahl (wo ein Landrover lang kommt, bin ich falsch!), in NL überwiegen sie. Mix aus Genusstrails, knackiger Wurzelabfahrt in Grenznähe, ein sich furchbar schämender Hund ("SHIT!!! Und diese Weste... :-D), eine Eisportion in der Waffel, wie sie noch nie jemand zuvor gesehen hat, eine geniale Herbstlandschaft in den NL. Obendrauf eine Portion Aachen auf dem Rückweg. Wenn es gefällt, Daumen hoch.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCicAj6Scwk"]Eisdielen-Biker (HD), MTB Aachen im DreilÃ¤ndereck, GoPro Hero 3 - YouTube[/nomedia]
Ich fahre spontan mit paar Freunden, abhängig von Wetter, Arbeit, Zeit, auch abends. Schreib mal PN mit paar Infos zu Dir  CU


----------



## schloe (8. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
schönes Video

Hab dir ne PN geschickt, würde mich freuen, wenn ich mal mit euch fahren kann!

P.S. Eis ist immer gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ertlif (9. Oktober 2013)

sehr coole Trails, sieht nach viel Spass aus...


----------



## SoundVibration (11. Oktober 2013)

Der Wald ernährt die Biker!


Überall Viecher und essbare Sachen beim Biken. Viel Spaß.


----------



## schloe (16. Oktober 2013)

Fährt diese Woche noch jemand der mich mal mitnehmen würde?


----------



## _session (18. Oktober 2013)

Gerade kommt die Sonne raus, jemand spontan Lust auf ne Runde?


----------



## belgiummtb (18. Oktober 2013)

muss arbeiten... sorry


----------



## Ertlif (18. Oktober 2013)

wer hat Bock am sonntag Zeit / Lust AC Wald zu fahren?

so Ab 15 / 16:00 Uhr, 2-3 Stündchen


----------



## Demoniac (18. Oktober 2013)

Fährt hier eigentlich jemand Dirt oder Street und würde sich für ein Fotoshooting bereit erklären?


----------



## Que.Xx (24. Oktober 2013)

Fährt jmd die tage? Ich hätte Lust das recht gute Wetter zu nutzen.


----------



## Demoniac (25. Oktober 2013)

Das recht gute Wetter 
http://www1.wdr.de/themen/infokompa...M81MpRK+9lUOQmm6/jVO43+uxiigetaYtpCzu0XZmwSHI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ertlif (25. Oktober 2013)

ich werde Samstag fahren.

Gutes Wetter war bis gestern.


----------



## Andreas.blub (25. Oktober 2013)

Wie siehts denn im Moment so im Wald aus? War die letzten 3 Wochen krank und überleg ob ich vorne den Swampthing draufziehen sollte


----------



## Ertlif (25. Oktober 2013)

Viele Bäume, wenn es regnet ist es nass.
Das Nasse trocknet zwischendurch, wenn es nicht neu regnet.

Ein paar Pfützen bleiben aber immer.
Man kann drumherum fahren, durchfahren oder absteigen und tragen.

Gripp auf dem Vorderrad schadet also nicht, wenn du Trails mit Wurzel fahren willst.

Ansonsten: Fahren und Ausprobieren.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (25. Oktober 2013)

Ertlif schrieb:


> Viele Bäume, wenn es regnet ist es nass.
> Das Nasse trocknet zwischendurch, wenn es nicht neu regnet.
> 
> Ein paar Pfützen bleiben aber immer.
> Man kann drumherum fahren, durchfahren oder absteigen und tragen.



du hast Drüber springen vergessen!


----------



## muschi (25. Oktober 2013)

Außerdem ist der Wald häufig nicht mehr so grün.
An vielen Stellen dominiert gelb und rot.
Vorsicht vor freilaufenden Pilzsammlern.


----------



## Andreas.blub (25. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es auch jemanden, der was konstruktives zum Thema zu sagen hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (25. Oktober 2013)

es ist nass


----------



## SoundVibration (26. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht war der ein oder andere Biker hier gestern dabei ...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF0WfzKpP9A"]Nightlife Biker, MTB Aachen DreilÃ¤ndereck, - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## belgiummtb (30. Oktober 2013)

wer hätte den eventuel Lust auf eine kleine gemütliche Runde heut Abend so ab 19Uhr30?


----------



## Ertlif (30. Oktober 2013)

wir können gerne fahren, bei mir wird es aber wohl ne runde durchs wurmtal...

Rock the Trails!


----------



## belgiummtb (30. Oktober 2013)

Richtung WurmTall ist mir zu weit ich warte mal ab... sonst wird es eine Runde über die Strasse wenn keiner hier fahren will...


----------



## belgiummtb (31. Oktober 2013)

morgen früh ab 9Uhr30 gemütliche Runde... wer will der kommt. Treffpunkt StartTurm


----------



## Ertlif (31. Oktober 2013)

du hast aber auch immer Zeiten.....


----------



## belgiummtb (31. Oktober 2013)

ja et ist Feiertag dann sollte man früh raus um den Tag zu geniessen


----------



## Demoniac (31. Oktober 2013)

Wenns passt dreh ich morgen früh auch ne gemütliche Runde


----------



## boocha (6. November 2013)

Ist jemand die Tage mal im Aachener Wald gefahren und kann mir was über den Zustand der Trails sagen bei dem Dauerregen? Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (6. November 2013)

Schlamm pur


----------



## watzel (20. November 2013)

Hallo Leute, 
ich bin recht neu hier in Aachen und erkunde gerade mit meinem Enduro die Wälder auf der Suche nach Trails, bräuchte da einmal hilfe von euch.
Bisher fahre ich die Lütticherstrasse hoch, dann irgendwann rechts einen kleinen Berg hoch, dort startet dann der Trail. Ende dieses Trails ist dann der Parkplatz, wo es hoch zum Kletterwald geht.
Leider hört ab da mein Trailnetz auf, naja von einem Trailnetz bin ich noch weit entfernt.
Kann mir vielleicht enier per PN oder auch hier im Forum den Einstieg vom Trail in der Nähe vom Kletterwald zu kommen lassen (googlemaps, gps?)?
Bin da heute mal gewesen, aber unter all dem Laub sieht man eher schlecht als recht die Einfahrt von Trails.

Schonmal ein dickes Dankeschön im Voraus!


----------



## muschi (20. November 2013)

watzel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin recht neu hier in Aachen und erkunde gerade mit meinem Enduro die Wälder auf der Suche nach Trails, bräuchte da einmal hilfe von euch.
> Bisher fahre ich die Lütticherstrasse hoch, dann irgendwann rechts einen kleinen Berg hoch, dort startet dann der Trail. Ende dieses Trails ist dann der Parkplatz, wo es hoch zum Kletterwald geht.
> Leider hört ab da mein Trailnetz auf, naja von einem Trailnetz bin ich noch weit entfernt.
> ...



Du fährst am Parkplatz über die Strasse 200m Richtung Kelmis.
Dort geht ein asphaltierter Weg nach links Richtung Entenpfuhl, nach 100m fährst du über eine Eisenbahnbrücke.
Direkt dahinter rechts auf die Wiese, du siehst den Einstieg, dann bist du auf dem Aachener Landgraben, der alten Wallbefestigung Aachens aus dem Mittelalter.
Die Trail kannst du bist Grenze Köpfchen fahren.
Auf dem Weg kreuzt du mehrere andere Trails.


----------



## belgiummtb (20. November 2013)

hi

also wir fahren eigentlich immer Dienstag abends... zur Zeit bisschen weniger aber sollte bald wieder so weit sein... wir fahren auch öfters mal zusammen im bike Park am drei Länder Eck muss man aber Mitglied sein im geländefahrradaachen ev. also hier in diesem Forum wird gepostet wenn gefahren wird also einfach mal anschliessen
grüße


----------



## belgiummtb (20. November 2013)

Mario du muschi alles gut?


----------



## muschi (20. November 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> hi
> 
> also wir fahren eigentlich immer Dienstag abends... zur Zeit bisschen weniger aber sollte bald wieder so weit sein... wir fahren auch öfters mal zusammen im bike Park am drei Länder Eck muss man aber Mitglied sein im geländefahrradaachen ev. also hier in diesem Forum wird gepostet wenn gefahren wird also einfach mal anschliessen
> grüße



Das was du machst nennt sich doch nicht fahren


----------



## belgiummtb (20. November 2013)

stimmt und du fliegst gerne


----------



## muschi (20. November 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Mario du muschi alles gut?



Ich lebe und fahre, baue ein neues Rad und repariere ein altes.
Im Moment fährt somit nur der Singlespeed Frosch, nix um euch nass zu machen.


----------



## muschi (20. November 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> stimmt und du fliegst gerne



 Muschis fallen immer auf die Pfoten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## watzel (20. November 2013)

Super danke für die schnelle Antwort, ja Mitglied vom Geländefahrrad Aachen bin ich schon seit erstes Stund =)
Komme vom Downhill, Enduro hab ich mir vor kurzem erst zugelegt und kenne eben noch nicht viel.
Ja wann und wo trefft ihr euch in der Regel denn immer und wie lange fahr tihr dann? Bin halt konditionell noch nicht der beste ;-)


----------



## muschi (20. November 2013)

watzel schrieb:


> Super danke für die schnelle Antwort, ja Mitglied vom Geländefahrrad Aachen bin ich schon seit erstes Stund =)
> Komme vom Downhill, Enduro hab ich mir vor kurzem erst zugelegt und kenne eben noch nicht viel.
> Ja wann und wo trefft ihr euch in der Regel denn immer und wie lange fahr tihr dann? Bin halt konditionell noch nicht der beste ;-)




Oder das Rad ist zu schwer, wie bei Yves


----------



## belgiummtb (20. November 2013)

war ich noch nie also öfters mal Dienstag.  und so wenn ich dann. mal Zeit habe. wer bisen du? dann kennen wir uns bestimmt


----------



## muschi (20. November 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> war ich noch nie also öfters mal Dienstag.  und so wenn ich dann. mal Zeit habe. wer bisen du? dann kennen wir uns bestimmt


 Yves fährst du den auch nochmal im hellen, dann machen wir mal was entspanntes.


----------



## belgiummtb (20. November 2013)

Mario du pussy wenn de dann mal wieder bringen willst und fliegst waren es die nassen Steine oder die Wurzel ja mein Rad ist halt schwer und mein Körper Gewicht ist gut s.o.


----------



## watzel (20. November 2013)

Sebastian ;-) 
Bin auch im Bauteam, fahr ein Tues DH 2011  und eben ein Radon Slide ED 160

Dann schreibt hier nochmal rein, wenn ich nochmal zusammen fahrt =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (20. November 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Mario du pussy wenn de dann mal wieder bringen willst und fliegst waren es die nassen Steine oder die Wurzel ja mein Rad ist halt schwer und mein Körper Gewicht ist gut s.o.


 Ich liebe Foren


----------



## belgiummtb (20. November 2013)

ja können wir machen aber zur Zeit Haus Umbau und arbeite dann 27 stünden an Tag


----------



## Waldkatze (20. November 2013)

watzel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin recht neu hier in Aachen und erkunde gerade mit meinem Enduro die Wälder auf der Suche nach Trails, bräuchte da einmal hilfe von euch.
> Bisher fahre ich die Lütticherstrasse hoch, dann irgendwann rechts einen kleinen Berg hoch, dort startet dann der Trail. Ende dieses Trails ist dann der Parkplatz, wo es hoch zum Kletterwald geht.
> Leider hört ab da mein Trailnetz auf, naja von einem Trailnetz bin ich noch weit entfernt.
> ...




Hi,
falls du ein Garmin hast oder ein intelligentes Telefon, kannst du dir openfietsmap.nl runterladen. Gibt für D B NL großes Netz. MTB Routen sind als schwarz-weiße Linie eingezeichnet. Freeware.

Fahre am Samstag mit 2 Jungs die noch nicht solange dabei sind. 1,5 - 2h, 20-30km, fahrtechnisch nicht mega anspruchsvoll aber auch flotte Trails. Start ist 13.15h an der Waldschenke. Falls du Lust und Zeit hast - Hartelijk welkom.

Groetjes, Verena


----------



## schloe (21. November 2013)

Hey
wäre auch möglich etwas früher zu starten, so  gegen 12 Uhr?

Ich muss nämlich um 18:30 in Dortmund sein  das wird sonst knapp... 
Wäre super


----------



## schloe (23. November 2013)

bin heute dabei, 13:15 Waldschänke.


----------



## Waldkatze (23. November 2013)

Alles klar. Sonst noch jemand am Start?


----------



## Ertlif (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo!

Aufwachen!

Habt Ihr Euch schon alle zum Winterschlaf hingelegt oder wie oder was?

Das coole an den Minus-Temperaturen ist doch, dass der Schlamm schön zufriert.

Wer hat Bock heute abend Trails abzufahren? Die fühlen sich schon ganz einsam.

Das geht so nicht.


----------



## chickadeehill (3. Dezember 2013)

Ertlif schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Aufwachen!
> 
> ...


 
also ich bin so langsam wieder soweit hergestellt das ich für kommende Woche mal die Lampe rauskramen würde. Ob du jedoch der geeignete Kandidat für einen sanften (Wieder-) Einstieg bist...

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Ertlif (3. Dezember 2013)

ich bin die sanftheit in Person.

Schön dass du dich wieder einreihst, freu mich drauf wieder mit dir zu fahren.


----------



## belgiummtb (3. Dezember 2013)

wäre doch schön nochmals alle zusammen zu kriegen... bei mir ist es auch schon Wochen her... ich halt das Datum mal fest.
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickadeehill (3. Dezember 2013)

ja dann schiebe ich kommende Woche mein long travel cc Bike mal wieder an den Start, wenn ich mich recht erinnere war Mittwochabend der Tag der Wahl?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (3. Dezember 2013)

So Jungs! Ich muss dieses Jahr auch nochmal raus. Diese Woche hab ich zwar keine Zeit, aber nächste geht was! Nur Mittwoch ist schlecht bei mir, da wird gesponnen. Dienstagstreff?


----------



## belgiummtb (3. Dezember 2013)

bei mir auch eher Dienstag...


----------



## Ertlif (3. Dezember 2013)

Dienstag ist prima.

cool jungs, wird ne schöne truppe.

18:00 Uhr wie immer?


----------



## belgiummtb (3. Dezember 2013)

lieber 19 und ganz ruhig


----------



## schloe (4. Dezember 2013)

Würde mich nächste Woche auch anschließen, wenn ich darf... 
Lämpchen hab ich auch


----------



## chickadeehill (4. Dezember 2013)

Ok, dann Dienstag, mir soll's recht sein.


----------



## vaeth (4. Dezember 2013)

Willkommen zurück Ralf!
Wenn es 19:00h wird könnte ich es auch schaffen. Ich brauch nur noch passende Beleuchtung. Was könnt ihr denn empfehlen?


----------



## belgiummtb (4. Dezember 2013)

eBay gib einfach cree led 3200lumen ein dann findest du alles was du brauchst... günstig und haltbar.

bis später sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vaeth (4. Dezember 2013)

Hat von euch vielleicht noch jemand Lust am Sa. mit zur Promo-Aktion für den geplanten Bikepark in Vossenack zu kommen? Der Plan wäre früh losfahren, gegen 10 zum Gruppenfoto da sein, sehen was noch geht und dann mit so viel wie möglich Spaß nach Hause bocken.


----------



## 2014macHartmann (5. Dezember 2013)

Jop bin ebenfalls anwesend.


----------



## Ertlif (6. Dezember 2013)

wieviel uhr wo morgen losfahren?

komme ggf mit....


----------



## vaeth (6. Dezember 2013)

Sorry ich habe gar nicht mehr mit einer Meldung gerechnet. Ich hatte mich inzwischen danke Erkältung und wenig Antrieb alleine zu biken, für die Fahrt mit dem Vereins-Bus entschieden. Schade!


----------



## Ertlif (9. Dezember 2013)

wegen morgen: plant mich bitte nicht ein, hab besuch bekommen, kann leider nicht mit!

total ärgerlich. 

Nicht der Besuch, das ist super, aber keine Tour...

Nächste Woche neuer Versuch?

Lasst mir ein paar Trails über...viel Spass!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich traus mich ja kaum zu sagen, aber ich bin auch raus. Hab meeeeeega Bock, aber schaffe es zeitlich einfach nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vaeth (10. Dezember 2013)

Ertlif schrieb:


> wegen morgen: plant mich bitte nicht ein, hab besuch bekommen, kann leider nicht mit!





Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Ich traus mich ja kaum zu sagen, aber ich bin auch raus. Hab meeeeeega Bock, aber schaffe es zeitlich einfach nicht


----------



## belgiummtb (10. Dezember 2013)

und ich setzte die Krönung... ich schaffe es auch nicht... nächste Woche definitiv egal was passiert und wie hoch der Schnee liegt ich bin dann dabei.


----------



## vaeth (10. Dezember 2013)

Aaaarrrrg! Und ich hab extra meinen ganzen Kram mit zur Arbeit genommen um es nachher zu schaffen. Davon abgesehen ist das Wetter genial und ich bin, was das Biken angeht, total ausgehungert.
Kommt denn jetzt überhaupt noch irgendwer? Ralf? Bleibst wenigstens du mir treu?
Oder muss ich allein in den Wald (im dunkeln)


----------



## belgiummtb (10. Dezember 2013)

sorry schaffe es echt nicht...


----------



## chickadeehill (10. Dezember 2013)

vaeth schrieb:


> Aaaarrrrg! Und ich hab extra meinen ganzen Kram mit zur Arbeit genommen um es nachher zu schaffen. Davon abgesehen ist das Wetter genial und ich bin, was das Biken angeht, total ausgehungert.
> Kommt denn jetzt überhaupt noch irgendwer? Ralf? Bleibst wenigstens du mir treu?
> Oder muss ich allein in den Wald (im dunkeln)


 

Dabei! Meine sich weiter festsetzende Erkältung wär zwar eine schöne Ausrede... der Blick aus dem Fenster jedoch lässt zweifelsfrei nur einen Schluss zu: 19:[email protected]!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (10. Dezember 2013)

Viel Spaß beim rocken!


----------



## Ertlif (10. Dezember 2013)

schit!

Viel Spass...


----------



## chickadeehill (10. Dezember 2013)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim rocken!


 


Ertlif schrieb:


> schit!
> 
> Viel Spass...


 
Danke Jungs, nächste Woche dann wieder zusammen!


----------



## belgiummtb (10. Dezember 2013)

genau Wetter soll ja nächste zwei Wochen stabil bleiben...


----------



## vaeth (10. Dezember 2013)

chickadeehill schrieb:


> Dabei! Meine sich weiter festsetzende Erkältung wär zwar eine schöne Ausrede... der Blick aus dem Fenster jedoch lässt zweifelsfrei nur einen Schluss zu: 19:[email protected]!



Super! Das ist doch mal ein Wort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _session (16. Dezember 2013)

Wie siehts aus Jungens? Morgen abend ne schöne Runde durch den Wald? 

Wetter sieht doch top aus!


----------



## Ertlif (16. Dezember 2013)

absolut. bin gerade 2 stunden wurmtal gefahren, alles supi.

Dürfte im AC Wald ähnlich aussehen.

Wir bekommen keine Mehrheit für Mittwoch statt Dienstag?

Sohnemann schreibt mittwoch klausur, wollte / muss morgen mit ihm lernen


----------



## _session (16. Dezember 2013)

Mittwoch sieht bei mir leider schlecht aus.. Da wäre ich raus. Aber warten wir mal ab wer sich noch meldet!


----------



## belgiummtb (16. Dezember 2013)

morgen Leute
ich würde Donnerstag in den Raum schmeissen am besten ab 19Uhr da kann der Sven auch mit.


----------



## Ertlif (16. Dezember 2013)

Donnerstag ist auch super.


----------



## vaeth (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich könnte Di, Mi, Do jeweils ab 19:00, Mittwoch auch früher.


----------



## _session (16. Dezember 2013)

Ok, Donnerstag bin ich raus. Kannste nicht morgen Yves?


----------



## belgiummtb (16. Dezember 2013)

Nein morgen geht nicht und mein Frau sagt mit gerade das sie spätSchicht hat die ganze Woche also geht's auch Donnerstag nicht... man... will mal endlich wieder biken


----------



## Ertlif (17. Dezember 2013)

kann jetzt doch heute, Sohnemann hat gestern gut gelernt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vaeth (17. Dezember 2013)

Wie wäre es So. Yves? Und für den Rest dann heute 19:00 Uhr WS?


----------



## belgiummtb (17. Dezember 2013)

Sonntag habe ich Geburtstag und feiere von Samstag aus rein also wird's da auch nichts... nach weihnachten wenn es wieder ruhiger ist denke ich wird's funktionieren...


----------



## Ertlif (17. Dezember 2013)

19 WS, geht das etwas früher?

hab noch nen längeren Weg Back Home...

Muss nach Würselen.


----------



## _session (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann auch 1830. Was ist mit euch Ralf und Lars


----------



## Ertlif (17. Dezember 2013)

hört sich doch gut an...

Trails sind super, bin heute morgen schon gefahren


----------



## chickadeehill (17. Dezember 2013)

_session schrieb:


> Ich kann auch 1830. Was ist mit euch Ralf und Lars


 
Heute geht bei mir nicht aber Mittwoch oder Donnerstag wäre machbar wobei Mittwoch mein klarer Favorit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ertlif (17. Dezember 2013)

bei mir wäre donnerstag auch noch ok, fahre ich halte zweimal.

lass uns einen tag frei dazwischen.

Ich schieb dich auch an.


----------



## chickadeehill (17. Dezember 2013)

ist ok, bergauf lass ich mir gerne helfen...


----------



## Ertlif (17. Dezember 2013)

wenn alte männer sich gegenseitig anschieben...

denk wenigstens an kukident....nicht dass um beim downhill das gebiss um die ohren fliegt.


----------



## _session (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin verwirrt 

Wer ist denn jetzt heute abend dabei? Sven, du kannst erst ab 19:00 Uhr?


----------



## Ertlif (17. Dezember 2013)

watt denn jetzt? 18:30 oder 19:00 Uhr ?
muss bald los....


----------



## vaeth (17. Dezember 2013)

18:30 wird bei mir sehr knapp. Ich muss bis 18:00 arbeiten, hab aber alle Klamotten schon dabei. Also wenn es nicht anders geht...okay


----------



## _session (17. Dezember 2013)

Ok sagen wir 18:45!


----------



## Ertlif (17. Dezember 2013)

okay, dann 18:30, ein paar minuten warten ist immer drin.
wird cool.

Denkt schon mal über Funkturm, kletterwald, bahndamm, plastikkreutz nach.


----------



## Ertlif (17. Dezember 2013)

hat sich überschnitten, also 18:45!


----------



## vaeth (17. Dezember 2013)

Okay bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickadeehill (18. Dezember 2013)

So, schraube gleich die Stützräder dran und werde heute wohl noch ne kleine Runde düsen. Fahre dann gegen 19:15 mal an der WS vorbei, wenn einer da ist geht's zusammen weiter! wenn nicht halt alleine...


----------



## chickadeehill (19. Dezember 2013)

Sorry Bernd, bin heute raus!
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## belgiummtb (19. Dezember 2013)

war gerade eine kurze Runde drehen... Wetter ist solala und Boden einfach nur match aber sonst ok viel Spaß heut Abend


----------



## Ertlif (19. Dezember 2013)

Die Tour Dienstag hat Spass gemacht, wir sind einiges abgefahren
Ich würde gerne demnächst mal eine Tour ab Pionierquelle fahren, habe eine paar schöne Trails und Sprünge anzubieten.

Für jeden was dabei. 

bin heute dort unterwegs, wer lust hat mitzukommen melden!


----------



## belgiummtb (8. Januar 2014)

so ihr müden Beine, ich habe mal wieder etwas mehr Zeit am we... was haltet ihr von Samstag 12Uhr an der schenke? ausreden darf keiner haben ausser ich


----------



## muschi (8. Januar 2014)

Frohes neues Jahr Yves
@all falls Ihr keinen Bock zum fahren habt, hier was kurzweiliges, ich baue was aus Titan.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/maen...-der-venus-und-mein-rad-ist-aus-titan.674476/


----------



## belgiummtb (8. Januar 2014)

Mario mein liebstes dir auch alles gute und auch den anderen...
wie ich sehe hast du auch die Abendstunden mit so etwas verbracht... habe gerade den dh fertig gestellt, da flattert mir ein ht ins Haus von cannondale und sagt mir "du luder, Bau mich auf." tja da ich noch viele viele viele Teile in der Kiste stehen habe bin ich dran ein low budget race ht für unter 400 okken und unter 11 kg... aber da ich auch ab und an mal gerne fahre sollte ich Samstag nochmals raus da die Baustelle einen kleinen Stop hat und das Wetter fantastisch wird... dein thread verfolge ich mit Neugierde


----------



## muschi (8. Januar 2014)

Das hört sich doch gut an.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Saxen-Paule (9. Januar 2014)

Heute Abend jemand spontan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (9. Januar 2014)

passt nicht bei mir...


----------



## Ertlif (9. Januar 2014)

ja, hätte zeit, wetter sollte einigermassen passen.
es regnet grad...

wenn ja, ab wie viel uhr?

ginge auch pionierquelle für ein paar andere trails?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (9. Januar 2014)

Klar, pionierquelle passt. Neue Trails sind immer gut! 18:30?


----------



## Ertlif (9. Januar 2014)

suppi, gebongt

wenn du dich da nicht noch nicht so auskennst wirds ne richtig coole tour für dich.
Achso ich bin ja auch dabei.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (9. Januar 2014)

Cool! Einiges kenn ich in der Ecke, aber sicher nicht alles!


----------



## Ertlif (9. Januar 2014)

hast du nicht auch ein liteville?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (9. Januar 2014)

Jup. Wieso?


----------



## Ertlif (9. Januar 2014)

dann komme ich auch mit meinem liteville, LITEVILLE DAY!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (9. Januar 2014)




----------



## belgiummtb (9. Januar 2014)

wer wäre den am Samstag dabei?


----------



## Ertlif (9. Januar 2014)

kann leider nicht...


----------



## vaeth (9. Januar 2014)

Sa. hätte ich Bock.


----------



## belgiummtb (9. Januar 2014)

ja geil Simon kommt auch. zwölf Uhr schenke?


----------



## vaeth (9. Januar 2014)

Cool ich werde da sein.


----------



## chickadeehill (10. Januar 2014)

vaeth schrieb:


> Cool ich werde da sein.


Dabei!


----------



## belgiummtb (10. Januar 2014)

das wir nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vaeth (10. Januar 2014)

chickadeehill schrieb:


> Dabei!


Super! Komm nur nicht auf die Idee ich würde die Gabel schon vor der Fahrt hergeben


----------



## chickadeehill (10. Januar 2014)

vaeth schrieb:


> Super! Komm nur nicht auf die Idee ich würde die Gabel schon vor der Fahrt hergeben


 Nee nee, keinen Angst... kannst wenn du willst jetzt auch mal den umgebauten DHX probieren


----------



## Ertlif (11. Januar 2014)

viel spass euch allen!


----------



## muschi (11. Januar 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## belgiummtb (11. Januar 2014)

Happy birthday


----------



## belgiummtb (11. Januar 2014)

nette Runde jungs, nächstes mal bin ich fitter


----------



## vaeth (12. Januar 2014)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> nette Runde jungs, nächstes mal bin ich fitter


Ja war eine klasse Runde! Die Hauptsache ist du bist nächstes Mal wieder dabei, die Fitness kommt von alleine


----------



## chickadeehill (12. Januar 2014)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> nette Runde jungs, nächstes mal bin ich fitter


Wieso? Bergab habe ich nichts davon gemerkt

Bin jetzt erst mal raus, aber in 2 Wochen bin ich sehr gerne wieder dabei!


----------



## belgiummtb (12. Januar 2014)

ja berg ab ist ja auch irgendwie einfacher finde ich 
ich hoffe mal das ich gegen Ende der Woche noch mal raus kann...
grüße und bis bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ertlif (13. Januar 2014)

schön zu hören dass ihr alle Spass hattet... 
wie sieht es morgen abend aus?


----------



## belgiummtb (13. Januar 2014)

schlecht bei mir... sorry


----------



## Saxen-Paule (13. Januar 2014)

Gut bei mir


----------



## Ertlif (14. Januar 2014)

ok, wer ist heute dabei?


----------



## vaeth (14. Januar 2014)

Ich leider nicht. Sorry!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (14. Januar 2014)

Bei mir siehts auch nicht so aus, als würde ich es noch zu einer annehmbaren Zeit schaffen -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (23. Januar 2014)

So Ihr faulen Säcke,

wie sieht es aus mit Samstag Mittag???

kleine nette runde vielleicht?


----------



## Ertlif (23. Januar 2014)

kann leider nicht...

heute abend ginge.


----------



## belgiummtb (23. Januar 2014)

Nein heut passt leider nicht... keiner für Samstag?


----------



## belgiummtb (23. Januar 2014)

nicht alle auf einmal


----------



## Ertlif (25. Februar 2014)

so langsam wirds wieder mit dem wetter, es bleibt auch länger hell.

wer bock hat heute oder die woche zu fahren, melden!


----------



## belgiummtb (27. Februar 2014)

so ihr Winterschläfer, wie sieht es aus mit Samstag elf oder zwölf Uhr? habe bisschen Zeit und würde diese mal zu biken nutzen
wer ist dabei?

edit: der sven ist schon dabei.


----------



## Ertlif (27. Februar 2014)

es könnte sein dass samstag filthy trails anstehen.
werds im hinterkopf behalten.
heute abend wird gefahren, wahrscheinlich ab pionierquelle. 

AC wald lässt sich gut fahren.


----------



## belgiummtb (27. Februar 2014)

filthy muss ich auch mal hin, schaffe ich aber zeitlich nicht...


----------



## belgiummtb (28. Februar 2014)

Morgen elf Uhr an der schenke...


----------



## Ertlif (1. März 2014)

bin da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ertlif (11. März 2014)

Dienstag, Sommerwetter, was fällt uns da ein?
Winterschlaf ist vorbei.


----------



## belgiummtb (11. März 2014)

grillen


----------



## Ertlif (11. März 2014)

na, dann trainier mal deine plautze in die andere Richtung.


----------



## Lucinator (20. März 2014)

Hat jemand Lust heute gegen vier ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## Ertlif (20. März 2014)

kann ab 17 :30


----------



## Lucinator (20. März 2014)

Das ist mir leider etwas zu spät.Möchte noch was von dem guten Wetter haben.Habe natürlich auch den Luxus frei zu haben


----------



## Ertlif (20. März 2014)

vieeel spass!


----------



## Saxen-Paule (30. März 2014)

Morgen Abend? Ich hab ab 5 Zeit


----------



## Ertlif (30. März 2014)

der saxen paule ist wieder am start...
winterschlaf vorbei?

jo, hätte morgen lust und zeit.

ab 17:30 frühestens Waldschenke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (31. März 2014)

Eher Klausurphase vorbei ;-)
17:30 ist super!


----------



## Ertlif (31. März 2014)

kann auch 17:45 werden...gehöre zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung.
was hälst du von Treffpunkt pionierquelle?
da gibts ein paar neue Sprünge.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (31. März 2014)

17:45 Pionierquelle. Läuft


----------



## Ertlif (31. März 2014)

geil. wird spass machen.


----------



## jujulefreerider (4. April 2014)

Hallo ! 
ich möchte dieses schöne Langlaufloipe in Belgien am Sonntagmorgen zu entdecken, fahren ca. 35-45 km. Wer Interesse hat? 
ps: ich bin neu hier und ich spreche Englisch und Französisch.

http://www.stany-smol-challenge.com/deigne.php

grüss


----------



## Saxen-Paule (7. April 2014)

Heute Abend? Morgen Abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ertlif (7. April 2014)

heute abend kann ich. ab 17:45 pionierquelle oder Schenke.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (7. April 2014)

Dann sagen wir 17:45 Pionierquelle. Hab da noch nen Sprung offen...


----------



## naepster (7. April 2014)

Bin dabei, kann man in der Nähe Parken?


----------



## Ertlif (7. April 2014)

alles klar, 17:45 Pionierquelle läuft.

ich bringe den naepster mit, wir sind dann zu 3.

Bitte alle lampen mitbringen.
Wollte versuchen den BDT in die tour reinzunehmen, wird aber heftig in 2,5 stunden
ich versuche ab Grenze Lichtenbusch loszufahren, kann daher 17:45 nicht auf die minute zusagen.


----------



## schloe (8. April 2014)

Hey
ich würde mich gerne mal anschließen, wenn ihr das nächste mal fahrt! Ich bin relativ neu in Aachen und kenne hier noch nicht wirklich viel... 

würde mich freuen, wenns klappt


----------



## schloe (28. April 2014)

Ich fahre heute um 18:00 eine lockere Tour ab Waldschänke, würde mich freuen wenn noch jemand Lust hat


----------



## Que.Xx (30. April 2014)

Heute noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Que.Xx (1. Mai 2014)

Fahre heute gegen Nachmittag, kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Quip (9. Mai 2014)

Hätte morgen (Samstag) zwischen 10 und 18h jemand lust eine Runde zu fahren? 
Kenne mich mit den Trails ums Dreiländereck rum nicht so gut aus, wäre hilfreich wenn jemand mitkommt der die Strecken kennt


----------



## bilmes (10. Mai 2014)

...fahre heute (Samstag) eventuell mal hoch zum Bikepark am Dreiländereck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (20. Mai 2014)

Heute Abend?


----------



## Ertlif (20. Mai 2014)

wo lang?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (20. Mai 2014)

Hätte Bock auf Bahntrail etc. Bin aber flexibel.


----------



## Quip (20. Mai 2014)

Würden sich für morgen Abend so ab 18h ein paar Leute finden?


----------



## Que.Xx (20. Mai 2014)

ich würde auch fahren


----------



## schloe (21. Mai 2014)

Ich auch!
Wo trefft ihr euch?


----------



## Que.Xx (24. Mai 2014)

Heute?


----------



## schloe (24. Mai 2014)

Wie siehts denn am Di gegen 18 Uhr aus, hat jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## cake3 (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo, ich wohne seit mitte Mai in Aachen/Burtscheid.
Ich suche Leidensgenossen, die sich hier in den Wäldern auskennen.
Eben war ich am Dreiländereck.. leider hatte ich zu 90% Asphalt unterm Reifen...
Juuten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kulak (13. Juni 2014)

hab dir ne PN geschrieben, können gerne mal ne Runde fahren!


----------



## Que.Xx (13. Juni 2014)

wäre morgen und dabei?


----------



## Ertlif (18. August 2014)

das ist hier alles ziemlich eingeschlafen...wasn los leute?


----------



## 2014macHartmann (1. September 2014)

Ich würde sagen scheiß Wetter 

Mario hat einen eigenen Fred für die Vennbiker eröffnet...


----------



## SoundVibration (31. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5qRfAl_NlbcLtdMDVShJSU6E_EmiISdy

Rückblick Mountainbike Aachen Videos der letzten 5 Jahre 
Playlist mit viel elektronischer Musik und unseren schönen Trails


----------



## Ertlif (31. Mai 2015)

sehr fein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloe (7. September 2015)

Um das hier mal wiederzubeleben:
Ist hier noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## belgiummtb (7. September 2015)

ich bin noch immer unterwegs


----------



## chickadeehill (7. September 2015)

wo?


----------



## chickadeehill (8. September 2015)

Mittwoch 18:00 Waldschenke, eventuell Lampe mitbringen...


----------



## schloe (8. September 2015)

bin dabei!


----------



## belgiummtb (8. September 2015)

alleine im walde 
diesen mittwoch wird knapp...  fahrt ihr immer mittowchs jetzt ralf?


----------



## chickadeehill (8. September 2015)

Hi Yves,
im Sommer ist das bei mir wenig geregelt, dann fahre ich wenn Zeit übrig bleibt. Herbst/Winter hingegen fordert einen fixen Termin, sonst kann man sich zu leicht auf die faule Haut legen...
Bei geht diese Woche aber nur Mittwoch...
@schloe 
Läuft!
Gruß


----------



## Ertlif (8. September 2015)

wie siehts denn aus heute? hätte auch zeit.


----------



## Ertlif (8. September 2015)

wer lesen kann...18:00 uhr waldschenke, bin dabei. bis nachher . bestellt trockenes wetter.


----------



## schloe (8. September 2015)

Top dann bis morgen! 
Wetter ist bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloe (9. September 2015)

Ich muss heute länger arbeiten als geplant... danke Cheffe klappt also heute nicht. 
Ich würde aber morgen fahren, gleiche Zeit gleicher Treffpunkt


----------



## Ertlif (9. September 2015)

schad...wo de das mit dem wetter so toll hinbekommen hast...kompliment.
wegen morgen eher nicht, da ist schon was.
vtl. freitag.


----------



## chickadeehill (9. September 2015)

Sven, was ist mit dir?


----------



## schloe (10. September 2015)

wie siehts denn am Samstag aus? Freitag ginge bei mir nur nachmittags...


----------



## Ertlif (11. September 2015)

ich kann heute ab 17:00 und vlt. am sonntag.


----------



## schloe (11. September 2015)

17 Uhr passt, kann dann so 2 Std... sollen wir uns an der Waldschenke treffen?


----------



## schloe (13. September 2015)

Wie siehts denn am Di aus, jemand lust zu fahren? hätte so ab 17:30 Zeit...


----------



## schloe (14. September 2015)

Hm, keiner? später ginge auch...


----------



## inXgesicht (17. September 2015)

Seid ihr öfters an derwaldschenke? Leider isf eben mein seilzug gerissen sonst wär ich dabei gewesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloe (17. September 2015)

Ich bin bisher immer da gestartet...

Wie siehts denn morgen aus?


----------



## inXgesicht (17. September 2015)

Immer arbeiten sonntag vllt!


----------



## Kaspar_Hauser (19. September 2015)

Moin Moin

ich weiß, is kurzfristig, aber ich hätte Bock morgen mal in die Brunsumer Heide zu fahren. 
Hab ich bisher sträflich vernachlässigt, aber es soll ja ganz hübsch sein da.
Falls also jemand Zeit und Lust hat und dazu am besten noch ne schöne Route kennt einfach melden.
Komme aus Aachen, könnte aber auch woanders starten.
Gruß


----------



## schloe (19. September 2015)

Bock schon, aber morgen ist es zeitlich knapp, da werde ich maximal spontan ne Runde durch den Aachener Wald drehen können.
Ich setze das dann hier rein, viell. hat ja noch jemand Bock und Zeit.

Ab Mi siehts wieder besser aus...

Mal was anderes, wie wäre es, wenn wir mal versuchen einen festen Tag in der Woche zu etablieren, z.B. Mi 18:00 ab Waldschenke oder so...


----------



## inXgesicht (20. September 2015)

Sieht schlecht aus wenn mein bike wieder fit ist meld ich mich


----------



## schloe (20. September 2015)

Bei mir klappts heute auch nicht, bin mit Halsschmerzen aufgewacht 

Ich fahre aber auf jeden Fall am Mi eine Runde durch den Aachener Wald! ich würde mal 18:00 ab Waldschenke vorschlagen, viell. passt´s ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloe (23. September 2015)

da sich keiner gemeldet hat und das Wetter kacke ist, fahre ich heute nicht


----------



## schloe (27. September 2015)

Wie siehts aus, morgen jemand am Start?


----------



## belgiummtb (16. Oktober 2015)

morgen an der schenke jungs...


----------



## Andreas.blub (16. Oktober 2015)

Lust ja, Zeit leider wenig. Reicht nicht um nach Aachen zu tingeln.


----------



## schloe (16. Oktober 2015)

Bin morgen mit zwei Jungs aus Dortmund im Aachener Wald unterwegs... 
weiß allerdings noch nicht, wann


----------



## Ertlif (17. Oktober 2015)

ist genug platz da für alle 
viel spass!


----------



## belgiummtb (23. Oktober 2015)

morgen wieder Schenke Jungs...


----------



## schloe (26. Oktober 2015)

Die nächsten beiden We sind bei mir leider schlecht... 

aber unter der Woche gerne!


----------



## emotroester (24. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen bin neu in Aachen und auf der Suche nach Leuten mit denne man mal schön ne runde durch den Aachener Wald drehen kann und die mir auch mal ein paar schöne Strecken zeigen können da ich mich überhaupt nicht auskenne. Also meldet euch mal bei mir 
Grüße Simon


----------



## schloe (25. November 2015)

Ich bin so 2-3 mal die Woche im Aachener Wald unterwegs, kannst dich gerne mal anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emotroester (25. November 2015)

Um welche Uhrzeit bist du den so unterwegs? Ich komme halt meist erst zwischen 5 und 6 vom arbeiten.


----------



## schloe (25. November 2015)

Früher komme ich meistens auch nicht los... 
Ab 17 Uhr wird das dann quasi schon zum " Nightride". Geht aber, dank Magicshine


----------



## SoundVibration (12. Juni 2016)

Wir sind zu oft solo unterwegs ... auch wenn es schön ist, ideal ist es nicht, wenn man sich mal lang macht. Unten etwas vom letzten Donnerstag in Aachen.


----------



## schloe (12. Juni 2016)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Wir sind zu oft solo unterwegs ...



Außer sich darüber zu beschweren kommt von dir aber auch nicht viel...
Schließ dich doch einfach mal an oder biete selber ne Tour an  

Zu den Videos hat Muschi ja schon was gesagt


----------



## belgiummtb (23. Juni 2016)

morjen jungs,

mal wieder hier und lust zu biken   jemand Lust heute ab 16h30-17h00 ne schöne runde zu drehen?  Wetter bleibt ja erstmals geil! start punkt wäre waldschenke oedr grilh¨tte nähe waldschenke!


----------



## Que.Xx (23. Juni 2016)

Hier! Ne mollig warme tour.


----------



## belgiummtb (23. Juni 2016)

werde doch schon früher los, mache um drei Feierabend, mit dem rr flott nach hause aufs Enduro und dann hoch nach Aachen.  Schätze so viertel nach vier vor ort... Interesse?  wird ne schnelle Enduro runde, muss gegen sechs wieder zu hause sein...


----------



## belgiummtb (23. Juni 2016)

So fahre jetzt los zur schenke bin in 35min da


----------



## schloe (23. Juni 2016)

Hätte bock, aber mein Schaltauge ist gestern kaputt gegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ertlif (24. Juni 2016)

Auge zu und durch.


----------



## Que.Xx (24. Juni 2016)

heute jemand unterwegs - würde in 30 Minuten los?


----------



## belgiummtb (8. Juli 2016)

hey,

morgen jemand lust auf eine schöne 2-3Std. tour durch Aachen und Umgebung? würde ab mittag vorschlagen?


----------



## LoupSkywalker (4. September 2016)

Hallo Leute, 
Ich wollte auch mal mein Glück versuchen, denn auch ich suche Gleichgesinnte, die Lust haben mit mir zu trainieren. Ich bin 19 Jahre alt und studiere hier in Aachen. Ich fahre so oft es geht, das ist allerdings abhängig von der Uni und meinen Arbeitszeiten, da ich einen Nebenjob habe. Falls es hier andere ambitionierte Radfahrer gibt, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr euch melden würdet


----------



## Skaot (29. September 2016)

Hi, suche Mitfahrer rund um den Preußwald für ~25-30km Touren. Bin zeitlich ziemlich flexibel, nur wegen fehlendem Flutlicht an die Tageszeit gebunden.


----------



## SoundVibration (29. September 2016)

hatte mehrere Monate Auszeit, viel Urlaub, viel Arbeit, viel Leben, kaum Bike - bin ab Mitte Oktober wieder dabei. Mein Tip: Kauf Dir unbedingt Licht - die Tage werden schnell kürzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoundVibration (6. November 2016)

Hallo Kollegen,
anbei noch ein paar Eindrücke aus Aachen Ost (Brand) und Aachen West (also Vaals Gemmenich etc. 




Ich hoffe auf noch ein paar sonnige Tage dieses Jahr ...


----------



## schloe (7. November 2016)

Wenn jemand bock hat, ich will Mittwoch Nachmittag oder Abend e Runde drehen . ..


----------



## cocoloeres (17. Februar 2017)

Fährt morgen einer im Aachener wald ?


----------



## Dominator85 (12. Dezember 2017)

heiho, würde mich gerne anschliessen, in der regel hätte ich montags, dienstags und mittwochs zeit und bin momentan wieder echt heiss aufs fahren...


----------



## schloe (12. Dezember 2017)

Gerne 
Mein Schaltwerk ist gerade kaputt (Ast ). Ich hoffe dass ich morgen die Teile kriege, dann wäre ich ab Donnerstag wieder mobil...

Hast du ne Lampe?


----------



## Que.Xx (12. Dezember 2017)

Ich Würde mich auch anschließen, kann eine Lampe leihen falls Bedarf besteht.


----------



## schloe (12. Dezember 2017)

sehr cool, ich melde dann sobald mein bike wieder fit ist!


----------



## SoundVibration (25. Dezember 2017)

Ok, dann schreibt bitte noch hier ins Forum, wenn der Sumpf wieder halbwegs abgetrocknet und mit Spaß fahrbar ist  ... an so ein nasses Halbjahr kann ich mich nicht erinnern ..., nur noch 4 Monate, dann wird es besser im schlimmsten Fall ...


----------



## schloe (25. Dezember 2017)

Im Ruhrgebiet siehts gerade nicht besser aus


----------



## cocoloeres (25. Dezember 2017)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Ok, dann schreibt bitte noch hier ins Forum, wenn der Sumpf wieder halbwegs abgetrocknet und mit Spaß fahrbar ist  ... an so ein nasses Halbjahr kann ich mich nicht erinnern ..., nur noch 4 Monate, dann wird es besser im schlimmsten Fall ...



War am Donnerstag noch da um Entenpfuhl herum . Die Lage ist im Wald sehr schlammig . Wollte vielleicht Samstag wieder hin fahre aber mehr auf Ausdauer weniger Downhill . Also eher mal einen Hauptweg anstatt einen heftigen Trail .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloe (2. Januar 2018)

Frohes Neues! 
Ich bin wieder im Lande! jemand Lust die Tage mal zu fahren?


----------



## -Kottan- (24. Januar 2018)

Trails noch immer voller Matsch. Waldautobahn bedingt fahrbar. Der Förster hat noch viel zu tun ;-)


----------



## Dominator85 (19. Februar 2018)

26.02 - 4.03 urlaub, ich geh fahren komme was da wolle, jemand dabei?


----------



## aspeiron (25. Februar 2018)

Also Aachener Wald lohnt sich ja schon alleine deswegen aktuell weil man z.B. auf dem Weg von Grillhütte Karlshöher Hochweg Richtung Dreiländereck von zwei Holländern auf dem Rennrad überholt wird  Und die waren zu Fuß teils schneller als ich mit meinem Geeiere auf dem Cyclocross


----------



## noocelo (17. Juli 2018)

geht hier noch was? 

nachdem mein bike-buddy wegzog, komm' ich irgendwie zu selten aufs ratt. deswegen muss ein/e neue/r her. 

interesse anyone? 
gerne auch via pm


----------



## belgiummtb (17. Juli 2018)

Morgen früh acht Uhr bin ich unterwegs


----------



## noocelo (18. Juli 2018)

ich auch. in's büro.


----------



## SoundVibration (18. Juli 2018)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Morgen früh acht Uhr bin ich unterwegs



Acht Uhr ist zu spät, die Sonne geht zweieinhalb Stunden früher auf im Moment ! 
Kann extrem frühes Biken nur empfehlen!!


----------



## noocelo (18. Juli 2018)

ich bin mehr so der nach-dem-sport–nix-mehr-macher-tühp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominator85 (4. August 2018)

sonne brennt... immernoch keiner lust zu fahren?


----------



## Ertlif (7. August 2018)

können gerne einne kleine runde drehen...2-3 h...paar tails abfahren. abends so ab 18:00 Uhr


----------



## noocelo (7. August 2018)

klingt joot! 
rest: pm


----------



## Dominator85 (8. August 2018)

kann immer freitags und samstags, ich drop mal meine nummer per pm


----------



## SoundVibration (13. Oktober 2018)

Einfach drauf los in den Wald, dort trifft man dann nette Leute aus DE, BE, NL ... 



 zuletzt wuchs das Startteam auf massig Biker an jedem Trail neu an


----------



## aspeiron (14. Oktober 2018)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Einfach drauf los in den Wald, dort trifft man dann nette Leute aus DE, BE, NL ...
> 
> 
> 
> zuletzt wuchs das Startteam auf massig Biker an jedem Trail neu an


Die Frage ist ja ob ihr auch auf Federwegszwerge und Fahrtechnik Noobs warten würdet, ich bin beides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ertlif (14. Oktober 2018)

tolles video....danke fürs einstellen....da seid ihr ja fast alles abgefahren was der ac wald an geilen trails zu bieten hat...ihr habt euch das frühstück redlich verdient.


----------



## SoundVibration (27. Oktober 2018)

Noch mal vergangenen Sonntag bei schönstem Wetter   



 <-- Action beginnt erst nach 1 Minute


----------



## belgiummtb (27. Oktober 2018)

Tolles Video
Wo fahrt ihr denn da sieht ja Mega geil aus, kann man da mal mit?


----------



## five40 (30. Oktober 2018)

steht doch im Titel!


----------



## schloe (30. Oktober 2018)

Dürfte in der Ecke Kreuzau/Nideggen sein


----------



## Manu98 (29. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen, Manu hier.
Ich bin jetzt seit einem Monat des öfteren im Wald unterwegs und hab mich heute Abend schon richtig drauf gefreut, eine Tour zu unternehmen, als ich die Entdeckung gemacht habe, dass mein Kellerabteil aufgebrochen ist und mein Bike gestohlen wurde. Weil man ein solches Bike eher selten zu nichtsportlichen Zwecken nutzt, gibt es aus meiner Sicht zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Das Fahrrad wird in der Nähe im Wald bewegt und die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass jemand von euch es antrifft ist hoch.
2. Das Bike ist über die Grenze oder einfach weiter entfernt in Benutzung und ein Wiedersehen ist unwahrscheinlich.

Ich bleibe naiverweise bei Fall 1. Ich hoffe hier im Forum auf Leute zu stoßen, die mir in der Angelegenheit weiterhelfen können und bitte euch, die Augen nach dem grünen GT Sensor Sport in XL offenzuhalten. Das Bike ist nicht sehr weit verbreitet. Falls ihr also einem begegnet, vielleicht Mal höflich fragen, ob die Rahmennummer gegengecheckt werden kann.
Anbei ein Foto vom Bike und die Rahmennummer.

Falls ihr sonst Ideen habt, was ich noch unternehmen kann, nur her damit. Bei der Polizei war ich auch schon.

Liebe Grüße,
Manu


----------



## belgiummtb (29. November 2018)

ist notiert! bin mindetens 2 mal die woch unterwegs im Wald und halte Ausschau!


----------



## noocelo (29. November 2018)

Manu98 schrieb:


> 1. Das Fahrrad wird in der Nähe im Wald bewegt und die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass jemand von euch es antrifft ist hoch.


vergisses komplett. wer so dohf ist, wird nie so alt, dass er eine türklinke erreicht; fott is' fott. 

das einzige was jetzt noch passiert, is' ein schreiben der flöten in blau: »verfahren eingestellt«. und aus die maus.


----------



## Que.Xx (16. Mai 2019)

ist hier noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## belgiummtb (17. Mai 2019)

jop
jeden mittwoch ab 18 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Que.Xx (17. Mai 2019)

Kann ich mich da mal dran hängen? Wo startest du


----------



## belgiummtb (24. Mai 2019)

Bin morgen ab zirka 12 an der waldschenke.
Lust mit zu fahren?


----------



## 91-Daniel (16. September 2019)

Finden hier noch anfängertaugliche Touren statt? Gerne in der Gegend vom Preuswald.


----------



## SoundVibration (28. September 2019)

zeigt ein paar Trails am 3 Ländereck, gut erreichbar runter Richtung Belgien. Mit der Drone nicht zu ernst nehmen, ein Arbeitskollege wollte sein neues Spielzeug ausprobieren


----------



## Ertlif (30. September 2019)

sehr geil gemacht!


----------



## Juan25 (5. März 2020)

Hola, vengo de Aquisgrán, pero me gustaría unirme ocasionalmente


----------



## SoundVibration (24. Juli 2020)

Gruß und viel Spaß im Wald


----------



## tommyOO (30. Juli 2020)

Wo ist das in Aachen ? Nähe Jazztrail?


----------



## AnonBer (29. April 2022)

Hallo, die jährliche Nachfrage  😁 
Gibts hier Leute die halbwegs regelmäßig fahren?
Klappere am liebsten die Trails hintereinander ab und würde mich gerne technisch verbessern. Vielleicht finden sich ja Gleichgesinnte 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

